# Si's Training Log



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Just thought i'd put up a little training log, i keep a log on me phone anyway so thought i would try my efforts in here:thumb:

My goals are to increase strength and lose some weight for the summer i am currently using myprotein impact blend (twice a day) CNP Pro Recover (after gym) and Alpha Men multi vits.

I have just started using a 4 day split again which looks like this:

Shoulder and Traps

Back and Biceps

Chest and Triceps

Legs

I also do abs on shoulder and chest days as well as 25 mins cardio per session.

Im 21 5'8 and weigh about 83 Kg


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

So today was my first session of the new routine and i did shoulders and Traps:

Barbell front raise - 30Kg/8 Reps x 2

Single arm lat raise - 10kg/8 12 Kg/8 x 2

Dumbell shoulder press - 14Kg/8 18Kg/8 22Kg/5

Smith shoulder press - 40Kg/8 60Kg/6 x 2

Cable rear delt pull (don't know what its actually called lol) 13Kg/8 18Kg/8

Rear lat raise - 8Kg/8 10Kg/ 8 x 2

Shrugs - 30Kg/8/12/12

Not ground breaking i know lol but it'll do for now:bounce:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Was back and guns today overall good training session i'm glad to be back to 2 body parts per workout  feels good and got the aching feeling back

Close grip pulldown - 40/8 61/8 69/6 and a half 

Low cable seated row - 31/8 46(stacked) 8 x 2

Deadlift - 60/8 80/8 100/3 100/4

Single arm row - 30/8 x 2 (both arms)

Hammers - 10/8 x 3

Single arm preacher - 10/8 14/8

E - Z curl - bar + 20/8 x 2 bar + 10/8 x 2

I had very good burning in my back and arms especially after the last set of e - z's 

Cardio wise i did 10 mins to start off with on x trainer and finished with 15 mins on treadmill


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Trained chest and triceps today, chest being my worst muscle group resulting in my least favourite to train. Anyway the workout was ok but could of been better:

Incline chest press - 50/8 x 2

Dumbell bench press - 20/8 x 2 24/8 26/6

Dumbell pullover - 28/8 32/8

Cable flies - 13/8 16/8

CGBP - 40/8 x 2 45/8 x 2

French press - 20/8 x 2

Cable crunches - 26/12 x 3

Lifted leg raises 10 x 2

I also did 10 mins x trainer 10 mins bike and i had a 20 min jog this morning


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday went to train legs but i have recently decided to train m,y triceps twice per week to try and enhance some of my pushing moves especially my bench press lol so i will be training triceps second along with my legs workout.

Yesterday went as follows:

Leg extension - 60/10 90/8 95/8 x 2 First time i have done this in a while felt good to do it again and will hopefully get it as heavy as i did before

Leg curl - 40/8 x 2 50/8 x 2

Leg press - 150/8 x 2 200/8 x 2

Calf raise 200/8 x 2

Squats was busy all night so didn't get chance to do them by the time i left. When doing squats i'm thinking of doing them last in my legs routine?

Machine dips - 60/8 80/8 x 2

Rope pulldown - 13/8 20/8 x 2 wasn't great but i had bumped my elbow at work and was slightly painful to extend my arm so didn't want to push it.

I also did 25 mins on the bike for my cardio.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

16/02/10

Trained my shoulders and traps today overall a good workout feeling a little ache already 

The workout went:

Dumbell press - 18/8 x 2 24/5 22/8/5 - got a little ahead of myself with the 24's lol

Single arm lat raise - 10/8 14/8 x 2

Barbell front raise - 25/8 x 2 30/8

Rear lat raise - 10/8 12/8 x 2

Rear delt rope pull - 13/8 18/8 21/8 23/8 x 2 Very pleased with these and got a good burning

Smith shoulder press - 50/8 x 2 60/8

Shrugs - 25/8 x 2 30/8 x 2

Barbell shrug - 60/8 80/8 60/8 (behind)

Delcine crunches - 25/4

Also did 10 mins x trainer and 10 mins treadmill

Was more pleased with my cardio which i did 10 mins x trainer and 15 mins bike


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

2 sessions to update with did back and biceps on thurs night and have done chest and tris today

18/02/10 Back and bicpes

Wasn't the best of workouts and i left the gym feeling a little annoyed because of this, i usually go gym on Friday nights but was working late so went Thursday instead, it was VERY busy! Couldn't even get on the deads 

anyway went like this:

Back extension (deads replacement) 75/8 110/8 x 2 130/8

Close grip pulldown - 47/8 61/8 68/8/7 was quite pleased with this showing progress on reps

Cable seated row - 31/8 46/8/8/10 (stack)

One arm row - 26/8 34/8 x 2 showing more progress with this and feel my grip is getting a little stronger 

Pull up (assisted) - -26/8

Hammers - 10/8 12/8 x 2

Preachers - 12/8 14/8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

20/02/10

Chest and Triceps.

A lot better session than previous day showing some progress on chest! :thumb:

Smith incline chest press - 50/8 65/3/5 was annoyed with the 3 reps which i think helped me get to 5 lol

Dumbell press - 20/8 24/8 26/6 x 2 28/0/3 really happy that i didnt just give up and psyched myself up for one last push 

Cable crossover - 11/8 13/8 x 2

Dumbell pullover - 28/8 32/8 x 2

CGBP - 40/8 50/8 x 2 55/8 felt this one a lot

French press - 20/8 x 2

Dips (assisted) -26/8 -19/8 0/8 by the last rep my tris were fried lol:rockon:

Ball crunches - 25x 3

Cardio wise i did 10 mins x trainer to start and 15 mins treadmill to finish


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice chest/tri workout mate! Keep it up, will sub to this thread so I can check up on it


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Did Legs and Triceps today and had a very good workout so i'm chuffed 

Workout went:

Squats - 60/8 90/8 110/4 x 2 First time in a while i have squatted over 100k so didnt want to push myself too far

Leg Press - 150/8 210/8 250/8 270/8/4 (PB)  very pleased with this and felt could of gone higher, see what i can do next week!

Leg extension - 75/8 100/8 x 2

Leg curl - 45/8 - i felt uncomfortable on this for some reason so left it at that

Calf raises - 200/8 x 3

Dips - (assisted) -26/8 -19/8 (unassisted) body weight/8 x 3

Rope pulldown - 13/8 16/8 18/8 x 2

All in all an excellent workout for me and on plus side i'm now drinking 1 litre+ of water per workout

Cardio wise i did 25 mins on the bike - 10 to start and 15 to finish:bounce:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Great workouts feel ace don't they.

Good move on the water. I use to drink diet coke at one point during my workouts, but plain water makes me feel so much better and helps keep me anabolic too.

What sort of pace do you do on the cardio - do you keep tabs of heart rate, or of distance speed etc?

All the best,

J


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Joshua, thanks for dropping in

Yeah you cant beat it lol

With regards to the cardio for the first 10 mins i started on level 9 and gradually went up to 11 and on the last 15 mins i started at 8 and went up to level 12. I got a good burn on my quads by the end of both times  i Cant remember how much distance think it was around 6.35 - 7? My RPM is usually 90 - 100 for the whole time


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Right fellas today was *shoulders, traps and abs *workout went well and i'm already aching on my shoulders!

Workout went like this:

Smith shoulder press - 50/8 60/8 x 2 62.5/4

Dumbell shoulder press - 18/8 22/8 x2 24/4 i usually do dumbells first the smiths but did other way round today and ran out of steam a bit lol

Single arm lat raise - 12/8 16/8 x 2

Rear lat raises - 14/8 x 3

Barbell front raise - 25/8 30/8 x 2 - feeling these loads 

Rear delt rope pull - 13/8 18/8 21/8 26/8/12

Dumbell shrugs - 30/8/8/12

Barbell shrugs - 60/2 80/8

^Regarding shrugs - is it better to high volume and relatively low weights or vice versa?

Kneeling cable crunches - 26/12 x 2 31/12 x 2

Lifted leg raise - 10 reps 3 sets

Cardio wise i did 10 mins x trainer to start and 10 mins treadmill to finish:thumbup1:

Couple of days rest now before back and biceps on friday night:bounce:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Gd workout mate, I think regarding shrugs, I like to do 6-15 rep range, decent weight but maing sure I get a gd contraction, prefere db tbh, feel I can get a better stretch.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks pal i much prefer dumbells to the bar i just like to mix it up thinking of using a 12 -15 rep range on shrugs with the weight between 25 - 30


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Trained Back and Biceps on Saturday and really enjoyed the session - very intense 

Workout went as follows -

Deadlift - 60/8 90/6 100/4 110/3

One arm row - 30/8 32/8

CGLP - 61/8 68/6/7

Cable seated row - 48/10 x 3 (stacked)

Hammers - 10/8 14/6 x 2

Preacher - 14/8 16/8

E-Z - 25/8/4 15/8/8

Cardio wise i did 10 mins x trainer and 15 treadmill. My arms were on fire by the end of the workout and my lower back felt strong so was very happy by the end.

I normally go gym on mondays but was out on town on sunday so gonna get back into swig of things today


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff Si,

J


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Josh 2 more sessions to update with:

Trained Legs and Triceps yesterday:

Leg Press - 150/8 230/8 x 2 270/8 300/8(PB) slightly assisted on the last set 

Squats - 80/8 100/4 - didn't feel right at this moment so stopped there

Leg Ext - 80/8 100/8 x 2

Leg Curl - 40/8 45/8

Calf Raise - 200/8 x 2

Cable rope pulldown - 18/8 26/8 x 2

Machine Dips - 70/8 80/8 90/8

Felt a little sick towards the end iof the workout so i couldn't push myself as mush as i usually do and didn't complete all of my cardio - short by 10 mins!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoulders and Traps today -

Dumbell press - 18/8 22/8 x 2 24/6 - feeling more comfortable lifting these weights so happy with a slow progression

Single arm lat raise - 10/8 14/8 16/8

Rear lat raise - 10/8 14/8 x 2

Barbell Front raise - 20/8 30/8 x 2 - felt this a lot!!

Rear delt rope pull - 21/8 x 2 26/8 x 2

HMS shoulder press - 30/8 40/8 45/6 haven't done this in a while so happy with results

Shrugs - 25/8 26/12 x 2 32/8

Barbell shrugs - 60/10 100/8 x 2

Kneeling cable crunch - 31/12 x 4

Lifted leg raises - 10 x 2

Happy with my session today a lot better than yesterday and no feeling sick so i also completed all of my cardio which i did 10 mins x trainer and 15 mins interval training on treadmill


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Right having another go at this journal malarkey.

Have just started a new strength gaining routine with thanks to mikex101 and andysutils i have chosen this routine :

Squats 3 x 5

Bench Press 3 x 5

Deadlifts 3 x 5

Dips 3 x 10

E-Z Curls 3 x 8

Squats 3 x 5

Press 3 x 5

Pendlay 3 x 5

Chin Ups 3 x 8

Crunches 3 x 10

Had my first session of it yesterday and i was very pleased of how it felt and i've got some doms this morning. Looking forward to my session later


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session:

Squats 3 x 5 - 80Kg

Bench Press 3 x 5 - 45Kg

Deadlifts 3 x 5 - 90Kg

Dips 3 x 10

E-Z Curls 3 x 8 - 25 Kg

I plan to add on 2.5 - 5Kg per week to progress.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

22/06/10

Shoulder press 40kg 3 x 5

Pendlay row 50kg 3 x 5

Chinups assisted -26/8 -19/8 x 2

Ball crunches 20 x 3

Couldn't do any squats as it was too busy and I don't like them on the smith machine. Back in tomorrow after work and looking forward to it


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

28/06/2010

Squat - 82.5Kg 3 x 5

Bench - 50Kg 3 x 5

Deadlift - 92.5Kg 3 x 5

E-Z Curl 25Kg 2 x 8

Dips 3 x 10

Overall a good workout, was nice a tired by the end.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Squats 82.5 Kg 3 x 5

Shoulder press 42.5 kg 3 x 5

Pendlay row 52.5kg 3 x 5

Chinups assisted -19/8 x 2

Decline Crunches 3 x 10

Good workout again, although i'm thinking of swapping Pendlay row for a normal barbell row as i cant seem to grasp the Pendlay row to feel it enough on my lats.

Just been for a swim session too to add a little cardio - first time for ages


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Right, gonna try to give this another bash. My goal is to mainly add a lot of strength whilst maintaining good amount of lean muscle, I'm not the tallest in the world at a mighty 5"7 so weight wise i think anything over 85Kg + would look bad with my frame. I currently weigh 76Kg with a wild guess of around 16-18% bodyfat.

I'm gonna go for a 5 day split consisting of;

Shoulders + Traps

Legs

Arms + Core

Back

Chest

Also i will be doing some sort of abs work and atleast 15 minutes of cardio each workout, recently i have been doing interval training on the treadmill and i'm already feeling fitter and generally better for doing it.

My diet is getting better but could still do with a lot of work which i am working on. Supp wise i have just bought some Sci-MX Omni Hardcore and took my first 2 servings today.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training -

Shoulders/Traps

Dumbell press -

17.5 - 15 reps

20 - 6 reps x 2

22.5 - 6 reps

25 - 6 reps

Behind neck press (smith machine)

40 - 6 reps x 2

45 - 6

Dumbell front raise

10 - 15 reps

12.5 - 8 reps x 2

Dumbell lat raise (single arm)

12.5 - 8 reps x 2

15 - 8

Military press

20 - 10

40 - 6 x 2

45 - 6

Shrugs

25 - 10 x 3

Upright row

20 - 8 x 2

30 - 8

40 - 8 x 2

Also did 15 mins interval on the treadmill


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training -

Legs

Squat -

60 - 10

80 - 8 x 2

95 - 5 x 2

SLDL -

50 - 8 x 2

60 - 8

Leg Extension -

60 - 10

90 - 10

110 - 6

125 - 5

Leg Press -

80 - 10

100 - 10

120 - 10

140 - 10

150 - 10

Calf Raise -

40 - 25

60 - 15 x 2

65 - 12

40 - 20

Not a bad session overall and feeling quite a nice burn in my quads, i'm looking at new ways to hammer my hamstrings a bit more so any suggestions are welcome : )


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training -

Back

Lat pulldown -

40 - 12

61 - 10

75 - 8

82 - 6 x 2

BB row -

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

T-bar row -

20 - 12

40 - 10

50 - 8

One arm row -

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

Cable seated row -

38 - 10

48 - 10 x 3

Cable pulldown -

16 - 15

21 - 10

26 - 8

Nice workout overall today, no deadlifts due to finger injury on the mend and have lost my straps lol, they will be back next week


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Shoulders/traps

Military Press -

20 - 10 x 2

30 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 6

47.5 - 6

Dumbell press -

20 - 6

17.5 - 8

15 - 10

Dumbell front raise -

12.5 - 8 x 2

Lat Raise -

10 - 10

15 - 6 x 2

Behind neck press (smith)

40 - 6 x 2

45 - 6

50 - 4

Upright row -

20 - 10

30 - 8 x 2

35 - 6

Shrugs -

20 - 10 x 2

25 - 10 x 2

First day back in the gym after a long weekend so took a while to get going lol, also did 10 mins interval treadmill for cardio.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Legs training yesterday -

Squats -

20 - 10

60 - 10

80 - 8

90 - 6 x 2

95 - 6

SLDL -

20 - 8

40 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

Leg extension -

80 - 10

105 - 8

120 - 6

130 - 5

Sitting calf raise -

40 - 15

60 - 10 x 2

70 - 10 x 2

Standing calf raise -

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

Cardio wise i did 15 mins on treadmill.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

if strengths your game, you might want to look at stronglifts 5x5 chap


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've looked into it before and feel that this type of training works better for me, thanks for your input though


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - arms

Dips -

Bodyweight - 10 x 3

Skullcrushers -

10 - 10 x 2

15 - 10 x 2

CGBP -

30 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 8 x 2 (felt i could of gone heavier but wrist was feeling a bit weak so stopped there)

French Press -

20 - 10 x 2

Cable pulldowns -

5 - 15

2.5 - 20 x 2

Incline dumbell curls -

10 - 10 x 2

Hammers -

10 - 8 x 2

E-Z cable curls -

15- 10

21 - 10

28 - 8

Cable curls -

5 - 15 x 2

Did 20 mins cardio on the treadmill and a very good abs workout too.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Will try to do this again! lol

At a different gym now with 2 solid training partners, diet has been the best it ever has so making good lean gains. My goal at the moment is to bulk upto may then cut for 4 months during our 'summer.'

i'm training on a 5/6 day split and i'm adding more swimming gradually as my main source of cardio, the typical week looks like this;

Day 1 - Back

Day 2 - Shoulders

Rest day

Day 3 - Arms/traps/abs

Day 4 - Chest

Day 5 - Legs/abs

Day 6 - (if not rest) cardio

Current stats are;

Height - 5'8"

Weight - 78Kg

Shoulders - 49

Chest - 40

Biceps - 14

Waist - 33

Thigh - 24

Calf - 15

^^ Not the best stats but i'm getting a lot stronger so i'm expecting the gains to come eventually 

Diet wise like i said before it has improved a lot, i have 6 strict days and 1 mega cheat day 

Meal 1 - Homemade protein smoothie, Tabs

Meal 2 - Lean protein, good source of carbs, muller rice

Pre workout & Post workout shakes on training days

Meal 3 - Chicken rice and beans with usually fruit muller rice and a pint of 1% milk

Meal 4 - Low fat crackers with lowfat cheese spread or cottage cheese

Meal 5 - 300ml 1% milk and protein shake with milk

Supps i use are:

Myprotein powder

CNP Pro recover

Kre Akylyn creatine caps

ZMA

Multi Vits

Jack3d

Sci-mx Natural test booster (new)


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Arms day today:

Dips -

Bodyweight/20

+10/15/10

CGBP -

30/8 x 2

60/8

40/8

(Smith)

Skullcrushers -

25/8

30/8

Pushdowns -

35/8

40/8

45/8

Cocentration curls -

16/8

18/8 x 2

Hammercurls -

10/8 x 3 (super set with concentration)

Preacher E Z curls

+15/8 x 2

+20/8 x 2

+30/6 x 2

Very good pump at the end of the workout, felt like my biceps were about to rip through my skin


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

09/03/12 - Chest

Dumbell press -

24/8

32/8

34/6

Incline dumbell press -

24/8

26/8

28/6

Flat flies

16/8

20/8

22/8

Dumbell pullovers

24/8

28/8

32/8

Decline barbell

50/8

70/8 x 2

Decline flies

12/12 x 3

Overall good workout, quite happy with the numbers today as chest is my weakest muscle group, seeing some good gains this year however. Feeling slight doms in my chest already which is always a great feeling 

Jack3d pre workout, CNP pro recover post workout, Kre Akylyn pre & post workout.

Will try to get some pics up shortly.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^ these were taken around mid Feb


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^ these were taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^ these were taken today.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Legs day today, decided to change things up and do more volume on my legs. I have read a lot recently that higher volume especially reps per set is better for leg growth so gave it a bash. What a workout!

Legs - 10/03/12

Squats -

50/12

70/8

90/8

105/8

Leg Press -

70/15

120/15

150/15

200/12

Single leg press -

30/15

50/15

70/12

SLD -

50/10 x 2

Adductor thing (girly machine) -

30/15

50/15 x 2

Abductor thing -

20/15

50/15 x 2

Smith squats -

30/15

50/12

Smith calf raises -

50/20

70/15

100/30 (failure)

Very intense workout, legs very stiff and tight after, expecting BIG doms tomorrow!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back day today - my favourite 

Very intense workout again, i'm really pleased with the current intensity of my workouts i think i have it where it needs to be!

12/03/12 Training time - 18.00

Deadlift -

80/8

100/8

130/6

140/2

Barbell rows -

60/8 x 2

70/8 x 2

Seated rows -

40/8

50/8

60/8

Lat pulldown -

50/8

90/8

110/8 *assisted

Lat pulldown machine (wide)

63/8

70/8 x 2

Lat pulldwon machine (narrow)

49/8 x 3

Enjoyed this workout tonight, however i went too close after my dinner and pre workout as i was feeling sick during the deads and rows, first time in a while i have done deads from the floor so quite happy at getting the 140 up, i have been doing it off 4 inches recently and will certainly keep mixing it up and i;m seeing good results.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - shoulders

13/03/12 training time - 11.30

Shoulder press (machine) -

50/10

80/8

90/6

70/8

50/8

Dumbell press -

18/8

24/8

28/4

26/4

Front raise -

12/8 x 2

Lat raise (single arm)

14/8 x 2

16/8

Rear fly's

12/8 x 2

8/8 x 2 (superset)

Clean & Press

40/6

50/6

Shrugs

25/10 x 3

Upright row

35/8 x 3 (superset with shrugs)

Quite happy with the workout today, i have to train shoulders without my training partner so idont really like to puish myself too far with the dumbell as i have had injuries in the past.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good journal mate, keep it up this time! Your pics have improved in 3 weeks look leaner! Your stronger as well this time around!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha yeah i'll try more this time lol. Thanks for comments


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Rest day today so i will post up today's diet instead;

Meal 1 - home made smoothie - 80g frozen fruit, 500ml milk, 2 scoops portein, 50g oats, 1 xl egg. Actimel + multi vits

Meal 2 -100g cod, 130g cous cous, muller rice

Meal 3 150g chicken, 60g rice, half tin beans, muller rice, banana & pint milk

Meal 4 low fat crackers with low fat cheese & 300 ml milk

Meal 5 myrpotein cookie & protein shake.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Trained arms today and didn't use my Jack3d to see how much difference there is and to stop my body getting used to it. I definitely wasn't as focused as i normally am nor did i have as much energy so its definitely having a good effect on me.

Arms - 15/03/12 training time 11.30

Dips -

bodyweight/20

+10/12/10

Decline CGBP -

20/10

40/8

50/8

60/8

Pushdowns -

35/8

45/8

50/6

Skullcrushers -

30/8 x 2

Kickbacks

8/8 x 2 (superset with skullcrushers)

Concentration curl -

16/8

18/8

20/8

Hammers -

12/8 x 3 (superset with concentartions)

E-Z preachers -

+20/8 x 4 (both grips)

Good workout overall had a very good pump in my arms again which is an awesome feeling  i much prefer workoing out at 6ish as i feel the stronest but on these days i have to go before work


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest day today, backed on the Jack3d today so was feeling good! 

Chest - 16/03/12 - training time 14.30

Decline machine press -

30/12

60/8

90/8

110/6

Incline dumbell press -

26/8

28/8

30/6

Flat dumbell press -

30/8

34/8/4

26/4

Decline barbell press -

50/8

70/8

75/6

Incline flies -

18/8 x 2

20/8

Pullovers -

28/8

24/8 x 2

Good workout overall, enjoyed it today and got a very good pump at the end of my workout which is always good  Chest is probably still my weakest muscle group but it now seems to be coming on a bit since my diet has been on track.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - legs

17/03/12 training time - 19.00

Squats -

70/8

90/8

100/6

110/6

STDL -

70/8

90/8

Leg press -

50/15

100/15

150/15

200/12

Single leg press -

40/15

70/12

Leg Extension -

40/15

90/15

Hip adductor -

40/15

60/15

60/30

Hip abductor -

40/15

60/15

60/30

Smith squats -

30/12

50/10

Smith calf raises -

50/15

90/15

130/35

Good workout overall tonight however i was feeling quite tired and lethargic tonight at the gym so unfortunately rest period were slightly longer than normal reducing the overall intensity. Another thing that has been noted is that when i'm squatting the heavier weights i tend to twist to one side (my left) so i8 will need to keep checking my form in the future.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've decided to throw another arm workout into my routine to try and help the buggers grow a bit more, so i will be training my arms on Wednesday and Sunday from now.

Last night's training - 19/03/12 training time 19.30

Laying bicep cable curl -

25/15

30/12

Dips -

bodyweight/15

+10/12 x 2

Decline CGBP -

50/8

60/8

21's (E - Z) -

+20/2 sets

+25/1 set

Reverse bicep curl -

+10/8 x 2

+12.5/8

Kickbacks -

12/8

10/10 x 2

Incline bicep curls -

12/8 x 3

Good workout overall very good pump again, and i'm getting some good DOMS today already


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back training tonight overall a good session again tonight, got some good DOMS in my upper back already too 

Back - 19/03/12 training time - 17.45

Deadlift (4 inches) -

60/12

80/8

100/8

130/8

150/2/3

Lat pulldown -

50/8

80/8

100/8

110/5*

Barbell rows -

60/8 x 2

75/8 x 2

Lat pulldown machine -

53/8

65/8

70/8*

Seated row -

50/8

60/8 x 2

Single arm seated row -

15/10

20/10

15/15

TRX suspension inveted rows -

10 reps x 3 sets

*assisted.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoulders - 20/03/12 training time - 11.45

Shoulder press machine -

30/15

70/8

90/8

100/2

70/8

Military press

20/10

40/8

50/8

Front dumbell raise

10/8 x 3

Lat raise -

12/8 x 3

Straight arm lat raise -

8/8 x 3 (superset)

Rear delt flies -

10/8 x 3

6/8 x 3 (superset)

I had to finish my workout there today as i seemed to ave tweaked my traps last night, i tried one set of shrugs and it was hurting so just left it there and left the gym. workout was ok considering i had some discomfort because of my traps, hoping forma better session next week.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training

22/03/12 Arms - training time 12.00

Decline CGBP -

20/15

40/12

50/8 x 2

Cable pushdowns -

35/10

45/8

Skullcrushers -

25/8

30/8

Rope pulldowns -

27.5/8

20/12

15/15

Kickbacks -

10/10 x 3 (superset with rope pulldowns)

Concentration curls -

16/8

20/8

Hammers -

10/10 x 2 (superset with concentration curls)

E-Z preacher curl -

+20/8 x 2

+10/8 x 2

Reverse curls -

+10/8 x 2

Not a bad workout overall, was only in the gym half a hour and was back out again so short and intense. I'm considering swapping up my skullcrushers, so instead of using and straight bar and going down to my head, i'll use an e-z bar and go down past my head. Thoughts?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I use an e-z bar mate and I go to just below my forehead so to crown of head. I go at about 45 degree angle away from my head instead of straight up and stop just short of locking out to keep the tension on throughout.

Thats a lot of volume for your arms that mate there a small muscle group!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah i will give that a bash next time.

I'm currently trying something new with my arms to shock them into growth - the buggers haven't really grown for a while so i'm hitting them hard like this twice per week to see if i get results that way. So far the DOMS are increased and i tend to get a better pump. My arms recover very fast but I'll review it in about a months time.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

23/03/12 Chest - training time 15.30

Decline barbell press -

50/8

75/8

80/6 x 2 PB!

Flat dumbell press -

28/8

34/6 x 2

Decline Fly's -

14/8

16/8

16/12

Dumbell pullover -

30/8 x 2

Incline barbell press -

20/10

50/8

Finished workout there today as towards the end my rotator cuff was feeling a bit so didn't want to push like i have before. Very happy with the decline press, however the flat dumbells are still feeling hard for me, something i just need to really push hard at. I'm starting to add a dew ab things in there as i have 1 month left of bulking before the 4 month cut.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What weight/height are you mate at moment?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 5'7-5'8 and i weigh 77kg


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training- Legs

24/03/12 training time 12.30

Leg press -

50/20

100/15

150/15

200/15

230/10

Squats -

60/10

80/8

100/6

Lunges -

10/ 8

14/8

Single leg press -

30/15

60/15

80/10

Leg extension - (Superset with leg press)

45/15

80/15

80/8

Adductor -

50/15

60/15 x 2

Abductor -

50/15

60/15 x 2

Smith squat -

30/15

50/15

60/15

Smith calf raises-

90/20

130/20

130/30

Still having some problems with my squats, was twisting again today and was feeling some discomfort in my lower back so stopped. I;m thinking of changing my squats to a 5 x 5, dropping my weight to around body weight and gradually increasing see if that helps.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mate first warm up then do your squats first before your leg press. Drop the weight right down and get your technique sorted even if you have to do a few sets with just the bar get it nailed down. Watch some vids on YouTube and look at the threads on here. Then the weight will come on. Also if your bulking I'm not sure you need the abductors and adductors I only do these when I'm dieting and want more cut in my legs. Good session though mate keep it going!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers for your input mate, appreciated 

I mixed things up a little today that why i did leg press first, i always do squats first normally so wanted to shock my legs a little. My training partner has been correcting me on the squats, but when i do it i feel off centre when i'm actually good so i will drop the weights and start from low weights again.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back day tonight, was a good session felt solid and strong 

Back - 26/03/12 training time - 17.45

Deadlift -

70/12

90/8

130/6

140/3

110/6

Lat pulldown (machine wide) -

49/8

63/8

70/8

Lat pulldown (machine narrow) -

40/8

49/8

57/8

Single arm row -

24/8 x 4

Machine row -

50/8

80/8

100/8

Lat pulldown -

70/8

90/8

110/6

Seated row (wide bar) -

40/8

45/8

50/8

25/20

Enjoyed the session tonight (first with slight sun burn too!)  Deadlift could of been better but my grip was lacking tonight even with the straps. I'm finding that all my rowing movements are coming on well too, still need some work on the pulling movements.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Trained my shoulders today and had a great session! 

27/03/12 training time 11.45

Dumbell press -

18/12

24/8

28/6 x 2

22/8

Front raise -

12/8

14/8 x 2

Single arm lat raise -

14/8 x 2

16/8

Straight arm lat raise -

8/8 x 3 (superset with single lat raise)

Rear delt flies -

12/8 x 3

8/12 x 3 (superset)

Machine shoulder press -

80/8

50/12

30/16

Shrugs -

25/8 x 2

Upright row -

25/8 x 2 (superset with shrugs)

Trained my shoulders to the max today, got a very good pump and they feel great! I want to try my hand a the 30k dumbells but as i train shoulders without my partner i don't want to risk injuring myself as i have before.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate. Yeah it's hard getting the DBS in on your own I've injured myself before being daft with heavy weight on my own!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Quick arms session this morning, only lasted half hour but a very good workout so happy with it 

29/03/12 training time - 11.30

Dips -

Bodyweight/20

+10/15

+10/10

CGBP (smith) -

50/8 x 2

60/6

Skullcrushers (E-Z) -

+10/10

+15/8 x 2

Kickbacks - (superset with skullcrushers)

10/8

8/10 x 2

Concentration curl -

16/8

20/8 x 2

Hammer curl (supeset with concentartion) -

8/10

10/8 x 2

E-Z preacher -

+10/8 x 2

Reverse E-Z preacher -

+10/8

Workout done with a good pump, now to enjoy the sun before work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back on it today, had a bad weekend diet and gym wise as had a night out (first of the year!) proper one anyway lol. Missed friday and saturday's gym and only had a minor workout last night. Started on back today and very glad to be back in the swing of things 

02/04/12 Back - training time 19.15

Deadlift (off 4 inches) -

60/12

90/10

130/8

150/4

Wide pull ups -

bodyweight/5 x 2 (working on these)

Machine rows (plates)

30/10

80/10

120/8

Machine pulldown (plates)

80/8

100/8

80/8

Lat pulldown wide -

49/9

63/8 x 2

Lat pulldown narrow -

49/8

63/8 x 2

Machine row -

40/8

50/8

30/20

Good workout overall i have alreday got good DOMS in my back and my arms feel very pumped so happy 

Will try to get a few more pics up later too.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Fully back in he swing of things already so all good! Trained shoulders this morning and had my training partner with me so could get those precious extra reps! 

Shoulders 03/04/12 training time - 11.45

Dumbell press -

20/10

26/8

28/8

30/6*

Single lat raise -

10/10

14/8 x 2

Straight arm lat raise (superset) -

10/8 x 3

Rear delt flies -

10/8 x 2

6/12 x 2

Front raise -

10/8

14/8 x 2

Shrugs -

34/8

36/8

cable shrugs -

50/8 x 2

Clean & Press -

40/8 x 2

50/5

very happy with the workout overall, chuffed with getting the elusive 30's on db press even though i was assisted slightly.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate! What was the straight arm raises supersetted with?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, they were super setted with the single arm lat raise


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

05/04/12 arms - training time 11.30

Dips -

bodyweight/20

+10/15

+10/8

Pull ups -

Bodyweight/8 x 2

Skullcrushers (E-Z) -

+20/8

+25/8 x 2

CGBP (smith) -

40/8 x 3

Rope pushdowns -

25/8

20/10

Kickbacks -

8/8 x 2 (superset with pushdowns)

Hammer curls cross body -

10/8 x 2

Straight bar curl -

30/8 x 2 (superset with hammers)

E-Z preacher -

+10/8

+20/8

+30/5

Reverse curl -

+10/8

+15/8

Very happy with my workout today, did some good lifts and the intesity level was high throughout with little breaks. Also starting to add more pull ups/ chin ups to my workouts because A) i want a bit more width to my lats and B) they are awesome.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Top exercise chins mate, one of the ones hardly anyone does because there hard! Keep it up!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Trained my chest today, started well then my pesky shoulder started to hurt again so i had to mix things up to make sure i didn't injure the bugger.

06/04/12 Chest - training time 15.00

Decline press -

50/10

70/8

80/8*

50/12

Flat dumbell press -

24/10

30/8

34/6

18/20

20/18

22/16

Flies -

16/8

18/8

Decline flies -

16/8

Machine press -

50/8

90/8

Had to cut my workout short there so there was no pullover or incline work but my shoulder kept tightening at the top of the movements and felt like it was gonna pop out so i had no to stop ( i haven't in the past) - (numpty) Also was the reason why i changed my dumbell presses to lighter weights for reps.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a monster legs session at the gym tonight, really enjoyed it and can barely move now! 

07/04/12 Legs - training time 18.00

Squats -

60/8 x 3

70/8 x 2

80/6 x 2

90/4

Lunges (onto step)-

bodyweight/ 10 x 2

Lunges -

6/10 x 2

Leg press -

80/15

120/15

160/15

210/15

Single leg press -

30/12

50/12

70/12

Adductor -

60/15 x 2

Abductor -

60/15 x 2

Smith squats -

30/10

40/10

Legs are absolutely smashed right now so definitely a great workout, i have changed my squats up to try to combat my twisting movement on the heavy squats by going a bit lighter and going extra deep on each rep and i'm really feeling the difference tonight!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good work pal!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoy the stairs tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha luckily i live in a bungelow so i'll get away with that, its getting off the toilet that i always forget about lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You forget to get off the toilet? Can't blame squats for that one mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back training tonight after a night out yesterday so it wasn't expecting great things but wasn't too bad.

09/04/12 back - training time 15.30

Pulldowns (wide) -

63/8

70/8

77/8

Deadlift -

60/8

90/8

120/8

Machine rows (plates) -

60/8

80/8

120/8

Machine pulldowns (plates) -

70/8

90/8

110/8

Seated row -

40/8

50/8

60/8

Seated row (wide) -

35/8

45/8

55/8

Finished the workout there, disappointed with my deadlift tonight but it just wasn't happening so didn't want to push it. good workout overall however so can't complain too much


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a bad day at the gym yesterday, i trained shoulders but nothing really to report i hardly did any pushing movements just mainly isolating the delt heads.

Back on it this morning trained arms.

12/04/12 arms - training time 11.30

CGBP (smith) -

40/8

60/8

70/6

Dips -

bodyweight/15 x 2

+10/10

Skullcrushers (E-Z) -

+10/8 x 3

Pull ups -

bodyweight/6 x 3 (superset with skullcrushers)

Rope pulldowns -

15/15 x 3

E-Z preacher -

+20/8 x 3

E-Z 21's -

+10 x 2

Reverse 21's -

+10

Great workout overall and if anyone wants to try the reverse 21's they are pure evil!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a good chest workout tonight so definitely back in the swing of things after Easter's shenanigans, even managed a new pb!

13/04/12 Chest - training time 17.00

Dumbell press -

26/8

30/8

34/8

36/5 (PB)

Decline barbell press -

60/8

70/8

80/6

Incline dumbell press -

16/8

20/12 x 2

26/8

Incline flies -

16/8 x 2

20/8

Machine press (plates) -

50/20

80/12

Good workout overall quite happy with it, got a new pb regarding the dumbells, i know 36's are by no means a heavy weight but my chest is easily my weakest body part so i'm finally starting to get progression and closer to those elusive 40's!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate and reps for the PB!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Another solid legs workout tonight, feeling the pain already again 

Legs - 14/04/12 training time - 18.30

Squats -

60/8

70/8

80/8

90/6

60/10

Lunges -

8/10 x 2

Leg press (wide) -

50/20

100/12

180/15

220/12

Single leg press -

40/12

70/8 x 2

Leg extension (single leg) -

20/12 x 3

Abductor -

60/15 x 3

Adductor -

45/12

60/10

Finished the workout there tonight, couldn't do the smiths squats to finish as it was busy and we were kind of glad as the legs were in pieces! Mixing it up tomorrow and trialling training shoulders on sunday nights as i can train with my partner.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Much much better shoulders session last night felt much better and more motivated from last weeks awful session.

Shoulders - 15/04/12 training time 19.30

Dumbell press -

18/10

24/8

28/8

30/4

Behind neck smith press -

30/8

40/8

50/6

Single arm lat raise -

10/8

14/8 x 2

Straight arm lat raise -

10/8

12/8

Rear delt flies -

10/8 x 2

6/15 x 2 (superset)

Front raise -

10/8

12/8

Machine press (plates) -

50/10

80/8

100/5

Shrugs -

34/8

42/8

48/6

Enjoyed the workout overall and the gym was very quiet at that time on a sunday so we could bestially just roam around the gym and get on whatever we liked. I'm not too keen on the behind neck exercises as it is really uncomfortable on my shoulders so i will leave them out in the future.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't do it mate, used to and payed the price! Avoid!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Think i will, feels like my shoulder is gonna pop out and snap my **** up!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Was back yesterday, nicely warmed up then started deadlifts. Back was feeling strong had just done 8 reps on 130 so went for a new pb off the floor of 145. First rep went up nicely, the second rep just started to go up when the weight got stuck or moved somewhat because of a plate on the floor, which altered my concentration and SNAP! awful back pain, loads of painkillers out of action for a while


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Was back yesterday, nicely warmed up then started deadlifts. Back was feeling strong had just done 8 reps on 130 so went for a new pb off the floor of 145. First rep went up nicely, the second rep just started to go up when the weight got stuck or moved somewhat because of a plate on the floor, which altered my concentration and SNAP! awful back pain, loads of painkillers out of action for a while


Sorry to hear that mate, rest up!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers mate, back is on the mend nicely hoping to start gym towards the end of this week, nothing heavy though


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive had a few easy sessions back in the gym since my injury so getting back into the swing of things, training back tomorrow but still no deadlft yet.

Now my birthday is out the way the great summer cut will begin from tomorrow so more and more cardio will be added and less calories and carbs consumed : (


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back - 30/04/12

Deadlift -

80/8

60/8

Wide lat pulldown -

63/8

70/8

77/8

84/6

Lat pulldwon narrow (plates) -

70/8

90/8

100/8

Narrow grip row (plates) -

50/8

80/8

100/8

Machine row -

30/12 x 2

25/30

Followed up with a bit of ab work and 20 mins cardio

Nice workout overall was quite pleased with my back as it wasn't too bad even on the deadlifts


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - shoulders - training time 11.30

Dumbell press -

16/8

22/8

26/8

Single arm lat raise -

10/8 x 2

12/8

Front raise -

10/8 x 3

Rear delt flies -

10/8

6/8

10/12

6/12

Arnie press -

10/8 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

40/20

60/15

Plate shrugs -

20/15 x 2

Finished with a light 10 min jog.

Workout went quite well, back was a little sore whilst doing the dumbell presses and i've lost a **** load of strength since my injury and add that onto eating less with my cut, i felt very weak lol.

I'm changing up my training attitude a little bit too, instead of having the mindset of lifting as much as possible like a powerlifter and i'm changing to the bodybuilding perspective to feel the whole contraction in my muscles more often.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterdays session -

03/05/12 training time 20.00

Tricep pushdown -

20/12 x 2

25/12

30/12

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 3

Decline cgbp -

20/8

40/8 x 2

E-Z skullcrushers -

+10/12

+20/10 x 2

Barbell curl -

25/10 x 3

Hammers -

10/10 x 3 (superset with curl)

21's (E-Z) -

+20 x 2

Reverse 21's (E-Z) -

+10 x 2

Finished off with 25 mins cardio


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest - training time 14.30

Decline bench -

50/12 x 3

60/8

Flat dumbell press -

22/8

26/8 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

20/10 x 3

Incline flies -

10/12

14/8 x 2

Decline flies -

10/8 x 3

Sitting dumbell curls (slow & strict) -

10/10 x 2

Finished off with boxing pad work as cardio

Quite dissapointed with the workout today, i have lost quite a bit of strength since my injury and especially now since i am cutting and my carbs intake has gone down, so i decided to go for a few more reps with a lower weight to see if i can ease myself back to where i was before the injury.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoulder training last night, i'm gradually starting to get my strength back but i want it sooner!

6/5/12 training time - 18.00

Dumbell press -

14/12

22/8

26/8

28/2

26/6

Single arm lat raise -

10/10

12/10

14/10

Front raise -

10/10

12/10 x 2

Rear delt raise -

10/10

6/15

12/10 x 2

6/15 x 2 (supersetted)

Machine press -

50/10 x 2

80/6

Shrugs -

25/10 x 3

32/8

Upright row -

30/10 x 3

Also went gym in the morning and did 45 mins cardio fasted.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good stuff mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks pal

I've done a few more workouts recently but no had time to post them on here, i've not been slacking honest! 

I have recently discovered the george foreman grill - where has this been all my life! Its awesome, a chicken breast in 5-7 mins!!

Anyways my strength is still a bit lower of where i would like it to be but i guess and will have to expect that whilst cutting, i'm eating around 150 - 200g of carbs per day which is quite low for me at the moment, most of that is from milk and fruit, my xcardio is improving, i did another 35mins fasted this morning.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest training today

Chest - 11/05/12 training time 14.00

Dumbell press -

20/12

24/10

28/8

28/12 24/7 20/7 (triple drop set)

Incline press -

20/12

28/8 x 2

20/15

Flat flies -

14/12 x 3

Decline press -

20/12 x 3

Decline flies -

14/12 x 3

Finished off with some ab work and a light 15 min jog. Quite pleased with the workout today i was purely focused on form and technique today making sure i got a good contraction and squeeze of the muscle.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Thanks pal
> 
> I've done a few more workouts recently but no had time to post them on here, i've not been slacking honest!
> 
> ...


Seriously mate, I can't live without my George foreman grill! Chicken, turkey, steak, pork, sausages, bacon, lads at work do eggs on it but not mastered them yet. Love a toasted sandwich or panini on there as well!

Well done on the cardio I really need to sort this bit out with my training!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Chest training today
> 
> Chest - 11/05/12 training time 14.00
> 
> ...


Betthatdrop set burnt!! Good session!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Trained legs on saturday and wasn't anything particularly great so not much to report, first legs session in 3 weeks so didn't expect much.

Trained shoulders yesterday and was a better workout

13/05/12 training time 18.30

Machine press (plates) -

50/15 x 2

Dumbell press -

14/12

24/8 x 2

26/4

Dumbell front raise -

10/10

12/10 x 2

Single arm lat raise -

10/10

14/8 x 2

Upright row -

25/8 x 2

Rear delt flies -

12/8 x 2

8/12 x 2 (superset)

Shrugs -

25/8 20/10 15/12 x 3

Good session overall got a nice pump in my delts and traps, not much doms today however. Thinking of mixing my routine up a bit and going to failure on each and every set with less sets overall but higher intensity.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's the goal at the minute mate? Size or cut?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Its cutting down, hence the loss on strength : (


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Then I'd up the volume and the reps


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've tried higher volume training before (12+ reps) and i don't feel it works my body well enough and i end up losing quite a bit of strength, my thinking is that if i get the right amount of weight the failure mark will be between 8-12 reps anyway so that would be a good bench mark to aim for, the with less rest and training to failure it should get the old ticker beating a bit more. My aim would be instead of doing around 25 sets per session, to cut it down to 15-20 and go for pure intensity.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd stick to 12 reps and reduce the rest periods, try and keep weight as high as possible. Just maybe throw some supersets or drop sets in to keep the tempo high!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a quick arms session yesterday and cardio

Arms - 15/05/12 training time 19.30

Cable pushdowns -

20/15

30/10

40/8

Dips -

bodyweight/12 x 3

CGBP (smith) -

bar/15

+30/15 x 2

+40/10

Hammers -

10/10

12/10

incline dumbell curls -

14/6 x 2

E-Z preacher -

+20/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest training yesterday, one of the better sessions i've had in a while, looking forward to bulking again though so i can gt my strength back!

18/05/12 training time - 16.00

Dumbell press -

20/15

26/12

30/8

30/8 24/6 18/5 (triple drop set)

Incline dumbell press -

20/10

24/8 x 2

Decline barbell press (wide grip)-

40/12

50/12

60/8

Flat flies -

12/10

18/8 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Finished with a mini boxing circuit for cario and did a bit of abs.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Like that drop set mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha thanks it hurt like a right bugger! I'm trying new things to try to shock my chest into more growth.

Shoulders yesterday quite a good session overall;

20/05/12 training time 19.30

Machine press (plates) -

50/15

80/5

80/8

50/12

30/12

Single arm lat raise -

10/12

14/8 x 2

Front dumbell raise -

10/10 x 2

Barbell front raise -

25/8 x 2

Rear delt flies -

10/8 6/12 x 3

Shrugs -

25/10 20/10 15/10 x 3

Smith press -

+30/15

+40/12

+55/6

Finished the workout with a 15 min run. Trying to alternate my cardio with one day being fairly long and slow fatburn and the next day being a bit more intense but shorter. I really need to start upping my workouts from here to get ready for my course


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's diet -

Meal 1 - Protein shake Actimel

Meal 2 - 3 weetabix with 1% milk Bcaa's multi vits

Meal 3 - Chicken breast with mixed green veg

Meal 4 - Low fat chicken kiev & salad

PWO shake ( CNP pro recover )

Meal 5 - Protein shake with milk


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Ha thanks it hurt like a right bugger! I'm trying new things to try to shock my chest into more growth.
> 
> Shoulders yesterday quite a good session overall;
> 
> ...


Course???


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going to do a training course to become a personal trainer  I'e had the phone interview and passed so it starts in August!

Today's training;

back - training time 17.00

Deadlift -

60/12

100/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/10

90/8

machine row (plates) -

50/10

80/8

90/8

Barbell row-

60/8

70/8

50/12

Machine row (narrow) -

25/12

35/10

40/8

Wide-

30/8

40/8

45/8

Wide grip push down -

21/10 x 2

28/10

Finished the workout with half hour's cardio, 15 mins on cross trainer and 15 mins running intervals. Didn't have my training partner with me tonight nor will i until next friday so wont be able to push my usual numbers however cardio will be longer.

I'm still not that comfortable with my back on the daedlift and barbell rows since my injury so i'm considering buying a belt, any recommendations?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I'm going to do a training course to become a personal trainer  I'e had the phone interview and passed so it starts in August!
> 
> Today's training;
> 
> ...


100% need a belt for squatts and deads! Get the best one you can afford!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Just done a cheeky half hour fasted cardio this morning, will be back again later tonight after work to train arms and a bit more cardio.

Another note, i have bought some USN IGF-1 protein powder. It's awesome.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest day today, not the greatest looking workout with regards to weight lifted but felt good so thats all that matters to me.

Chest - 25/05/12 training time - 15.00

Incline barbell press -

50/8 x 3

Flat dumbell press (triple drop) -

30/8 20/8 14/8

30/8 20/5 14/5

Decline barbell press -

40/12

50/12 x 2

40/10

dumbell flies -

10/12

12/12

Flat barbell press -

50/10 x 2

E-Z curl -

+10/8 x 2

Reverse -

+10/10

Finished the workout and soaked up the sun by the outdoor pool!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tenerife?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha, no good old York! :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol! Good session again mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Last night's shoulders -

27/05/12 training time 19.30

Dumbell press -

18/10

24/8 x 2 (no spotter so didn't go higher)

Behind neck smith press -

+20/10

+30/8 x 2

Reverse E-Z curl -

+10/10 x 3 (superset with smith)

Lat raise -

12/8 x 3

Partial lat raise (half way down) -

8/8 x 3 (superset with regular lat raise)

Barbell front raise -

20/10 x 2

Rear delt flies -

10/10 x 2

Shrugs -

25/10 20/10 15/10 x 3

Good workout overall i did more supersets so the intesity was higher which i enjoyed.

Finished the workout with half hour slow fat burn cardio, heart rate was always between 120-130 - mostly walking on an incline.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training -

28/05/12 training time 13.30 - Back & abs

Hyper extnesions -

10/12 x 3

Barbell rows -

60/10 x 3

Lat pulldown -

49/10

63/10

70/8

49/15

lat pulldown (plates) -

80/8 x 2

90/8

Seated row -

40/8

50/8

55/6

25/20

Lat pulldown (slow) -

21/12 x 2

28/10

Cable crunches -

20/30 x 4

Decline twists -

6/30 x 4

Reverse crunches -

30 x 3

Finished the workout with a mile run and then soaked up the sun


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I have decided to train my chest twice per week to try and help the growth, it recovers quickly so shouldn't affect my gaaains.

Yesterday's session -

Training time 10.30 - chest - 29/05/12

Dips (wide) -

bodyweight/10 x 3

Incline dumbell press -

22/10

26/8

28/4

Low cable cross overs -

5/12 x 2

7.5/10

High cable cross overs -

6/12 x 2

7.5/10 - superset with press ups - 10 x 3

Machine incline press (plates) -

40/10

40/10 30/10 20/10

Cable rope push -

20/10 x 2

V bar pushdown -

20/10

30/10

40/8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Have done 3 more workouts since my last update on here; an arms day, shoulders yesterday and back just now. The arms was mostly isolation movements so i wont bother posting up the workout.

03/06/12 shoulders - training time 19.00

Dumbell press -

10/15

22/12

26/8 x 2

Lat raises -

14/8 x 3

Partial side lats -

8/8 x 3

Barbell front raise -

20/10 x 2

Rear delt flies -

12/10x 2

behind neck press (smith) -

+30/10

+40/8

+45/6

Shrugs -

25/10 20/10 15/10

25/15 20/15 15/15 x 2

Great workout overall was quite happy with, felt like i could of got the 28's on the press but someone was using for the whole time i was there on flat presses.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back - training time 12.00

Deadlift -

60/12

80/8 x 2

Machine lat pulldown -

63/8

77/8 x 2

T-Bar row -

+20/8

+30/8

+45/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/8

100/8

110/6

Seated row (straight bar) -

40/8

50/8

60/6

30/15

Dips -

bodyweight/15 x 3

Straight bar curls -

20/8

30/8 x 2

Flat barbell bench -

50/12 x 3

Finished with a 15 min incline brisk walk followed by 15 lengths swimming. With the deadlift i dont feel comfortable going heavy until i buy a belt now, so i will buy one after payday 

Me and my training partner are trying out adding a bicep, tricep and one other muscle group per workout be it legs chest or back depending on what we have/are training the next day. So first time today and it felt good.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - Chest - Training time 11.30

Wide dips -

Bodyweight/12 x 3

Incline dumbell press -

18/12

26/8 x 2

Guillotine press -

30/10

40/10

50/10 x 2

Low cable cross overs -

5/10

6.5/8

Dumbell pullover -

30/8 x 2

Cable pushdowns -

30/10

40/8

Finished with some ab work. Leaving for gym in around half hour to train legs : )


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's a guillotine press mate?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha that was a new one on me also, its basically a flat barbell bench press but instead of lowering the bar over your nipples, you lower it about the bottom of your neck and it majorly focuses on the upper pecs. I felt a very good stretch, give it a try mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs - 07/06/12

Squats -

60/8 x 2

70/8 x 2

80/6

Leg press -

50/15

150/12 x 2

200/10 x 2

Lunges -

20/8

Leg curl -

40/12

45/12

50/12

Single leg press -

40/12

50/12

Leg extension -

40/12

80/10

I was planning to do a good 20 or so mins of cardio today also but by the time i had finished i felt really sick and didn';t fancy spewing all over the treadmill so i left it there lol! Squats was starting to hurt my back at 80kg thats why i stopped when i did - i'm really looking forward to buying a belt!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Ha that was a new one on me also, its basically a flat barbell bench press but instead of lowering the bar over your nipples, you lower it about the bottom of your neck and it majorly focuses on the upper pecs. I felt a very good stretch, give it a try mate!


I'll probably ****ing kill myself!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol thats why i went light to begin with


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest - Training time - 15.00

Smith incline press -

+30/15

+50/6

+40/12

+45/8

Decline barbell press -

50/8

65/6

Guillotine press -

40/10 x 3

Flat flies -

12/10

16/8 x 2

Machine wide press -

50/12 x 2

Machine lat pulldown -

40/8

70/8

Seated row -

40/8

50/8

Finished workout with a 15 mins 3k on the cross trainer followed by 16 lengths swimming.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not been to the gym recently due to illness so i've only had a couple of sessions back and just getting back into the swing of things. Did a light back session yesterday which felt good, but nothing big so i wont put up the workout, todays training was shoulders which was slightly better;

19/06/12 - Shoulders - training time 15.30

Behind neck smith press -

+20/10

+30/8

+40/8

Arnie press -

14/8 x 2

16/8

Lat raises -

12/8 x 3

Partial lat raises (superset) -

8/8 x 3

Barbell front raise -

20/8 x 3

Rear delt flies -

12/8 x 3

Upright row (wide grip) -

25/8 x 2

30/8

Shrugs -

25/10 20/10 x 2

25/25 20/15 (failure)

Finished with a few lengths swimming and glad to be back in the gym!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate, hope you feel better!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, i'll be back into the swing of things in no time!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I got another bloody cold straight after the last one so not been at my best! Anyways i have a done a few workouts but nothing that major since my last input, however i trained legs yesterday -

28/06/12 - Legs - training time 11.30

Squats -

60/8

70/8

80/8

Leg press -

80/15

120/15

160/15

200/12

Dumbell lunges -

16/8 x 2

10/8

Leg extension -

40/15 x 2

Leg curls -

40/12 x 2

SLDL -

60/12 x 2

Rope pulldown -

20/12 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight - 12x2

Cable pulldown -

2.5x20 x 2

Finished off the workout with a little bit of ab work and 20 mins on bike.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - Chest - training time 13.30

Decline barbell press -

50/10

70/8

70/10 *assisted

Incline dumbell press -

26/8 x 2

26/10 *assisted

Flat flies -

14/10 x 3

Dumbell pullovers -

30/10 x 2

E-Z 10's (same as 21's but 10 reps rather than 7)

+10 x 2

Rope pushdowns -

20/8 x 2

25/8

Cable pushdowns -

2.5/20 x 2

Cable flies -

6.5/8

5/10

Finished with a little ab work and a few gentle lengths swimming.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training;

Arms - training time 16.00 30/06/12

Dips -

Bodyweight/10

+10/12 x 3

Cable pushes -

15/15 x 2

15/10 (failure)

Machine cgbp -

30/12 x 2

35/10

Cable pushdowns -

30/10 20/15 10/15 x 2

Incline hammers -

10/8 x 3

E-Z preachers -

+10/ 8 x 4 (wide & narrow)

Straight bar curl -

20/10 25/10

20/8 25/8

Finished the workout with a little bit on calves and did a 5k bike session. Was quite pleased with the workout, intensity was very high and i received quite the pump!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just catching up mate! Good training! Hope your over the cold!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Think the bugger is gone now! : )

Today's training - Back - 02/07/12

Lat pulldown (wide) -

56/12

70/8 x 2

Lat pulldown (narrow) -

56/12

63/8 x 2

Straight arm pulldown -

21/10

28/10 x 2

Lat pulldown machine (plates) -

90/8 x 3

Barbell row -

40/12

60/8

60/12

Seated row -

40/12

45/8 x 2

Finished the workout with a bit of abs and forearms followed by 10k on the bike. Not feeling my back workouts too much recently ever since i got injured so i will need to start mixing it up a little bit in the near future.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest;

03/07/12 - training time 13.00

Pec Dec (warm up) -

20/12 x 3

Incline dumbell press -

20/12

26/6 24/2 x 3 Left shoulder was failing on me every time

Machine press (plates) -

50/12

70/10 x 2

50/8

Guillotine press -

20/12

40/12 x 2

45/10

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 2

+10/5

Flies -

16/8 x 2

16/12 12/8 8/8

Wrist curls -

15/10 x 2

Smith calf raises -

+30/20

+60/20 x 2

Was quite a good workout overall i was absolutely spent after it so went well. I've been watching abit of Kai Greene videos recently and i'm using his approach and philosophy and getting a stretch and squeeze on every rep and not looking at the weight number as much.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

If I'm honest I think Kai Greene talks **** but he looks awesome so must be doing it right!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the way in which he purely train the work the muscle properly rather than going in the gym to lift the biggest weight - one his videos he describe the difference between a weight lifter and a body builder and i definitely fall into the body building section.

He does look good though!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tbf I've always thought a lot of pros talk **** in videos and mags, it's easy for a 20 stone bodybuilder to say don't worry about the weight as he's benching 4 plates a side for reps! My mate was at body power and queued up to see Kai Greene, when asked about his diet he started talking about his philosophy and thought process! What do you eat ffs??!!

I do like ronnie colemans video and he's the best ever - '' everybody wants to be a bodybuilder but don't nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weight!''


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha good quote


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've also been making ,y own protein bars recently so thought i'd share;

8 scoops protein

3 table spoons peanut butter

4 table spoons honey

1 cup oatmeal

1/2 cup milk

Mix all together and set in the fridge for half hour, cut up and chomp!

Macro's per bar (average 6 bars)

Cals - 365

Protein - 34g

Carbs - 27g

Sugar - 9.8

Fat - 12g

Saturated - 2.8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a very good training session just now, well pleased.

Legs - 05/07/12 Training time 11.00

Squats -

20/8

50/8

70/8

80/8

90/6

Barbell walking lunges -

20/8

30/12 x 2(steps)

35/12

Still leg deadlift -

20/10

60/10

70/10

80/10

Leg curl -

30/12

45/12

55/8

Leg extension -

40/12

60/12

80/12

Leg press (machine as other is broken) -

60/15

80/15

110/15

150/15

Smith squats -

bar/10

+20/10 x 2

Finished the workout with a superset with abs using the cable crunch and leg raises. This was my first workout with my new belt and i have to say i'm very impressed my back felt good all through the workout so i could push myself further!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - chest

Training time 14.30

Pec dec (warm up) -

15/15 x 2

25/15

Dips -

bodyweight/12

+10/12 x 2

Flat barbell bench -

20/15

50/12

65/6

60/8

Incline dumbell press -

18/12

24/8

26/7

26/8 20/8

Decline barbell -

50/10

60/8 x 2

Machine wide press (plates) -

50/10 x 2

70/6 x 2

Incline flies -

14/12

20/8

20/8 14/6

Cable flies -

5/10

6.5/10

7.5/10

Finished the workout with a good few lengths of swimming. I need to improve my chest strength quite a bit however, my chest is actually starting to take a better shape, i'm sure the strength will come back a bit more when i start bulking again in a couple of months.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You going on hol soon mate? Is that why your cutting? Those protein bars look good, reckon I might try those, how they taste?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

No mate i'm just cutting to (hopefully) look better 

They actually taste really nice but it depends how nice your protein powder tastes really. I got mine from a recipe on youtube, let me dig it out


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

There you go mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

When my order of goodies comes I'll be trying this one!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training;

Shoulders - training time 16.30 08/07/12

Military press -

20/15

40/8 x 2

50/4 45/6

Arnie press -

16/10

18/8 x 2

Lat raise superset - normal/partial/straight arm

12/8 10/8 6/8 x 3

Barbell front raises -

20/8 x 3

Cable rear delt pull -

12.5/10

15/10

20/10

Shrugs -

25/15 20/15

25/10 20/10

Smith calf raises -

+50/20

+70/20 x 2

Finished off with a light swim.

My left shoulder was giving me a lot of grief in today's workout i'm not sure whether it was the change to barbell instead of dumbells or just a bad day for it, but it better go away soon!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back training yesterday -

09/07/12 training time 17.00

Deadlift -

60/8 x 2

80/8 x 3

Lat pulldown (plates) -

70/8

90/8

95/8

Machine row (plates) -

40/12

60/10

80/10

Barbell row -

50/8

60/8 x 2

Cable pulldown -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Seated row -

40/8

45/8

45/10 30/10 15/15

Finished the workout with a 20 min jog.

There is not many pulldowns in there because the bloody machine was broken - there is a few broken machines in the gym now, not happy. I really need to start mixing up my back routine i'm not feeling it as much as i used to, any suggestions?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout; Chest

10/07/12 Training time - 13.00

Dips -

bodyweight/12

+10/12 x 2

Wide machine press (plates) -

40/12

80/10

100/4 80/5 40/10

Guillotine press -

20/12

50/10

55/7

Decline barbell press -

50/10 x 2

Decline flies -

14/10 x 2

Cable decline flies -

6.25/12

7.5/12

10/10

Finished the workout today with 10 mins on the bike (5k)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Back training yesterday -
> 
> 09/07/12 training time 17.00
> 
> ...


Chins and db rows


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not updated this in a while due to pure laziness, my apologies! I have still been hitting the gym hard just not logging my workouts.

Anywhooo today's workout Chest - training time 15.30

Incline flies -

16/12

20/12

24/8

Decline barbell press -

50/12

70/8

80/8*

Flat dumbell press -

24/12

30/8 x 2

32/8*

Wide machine press -

30/8

60/8

90/6 60/8 30/12 (drop set)

Dips

Bodyweight/ failure

Incline cable flies

3 sets

Finished the workout there, really enjoyed it today.

Little update, i have really started to focus on my cardio a little more these past few weeks, with the main source coming from fasted jogs, I'm even enjoying them slightly! I only go for a bout a 20-25 min jog but its all i want to do at this time to try to shift some more body fat.

I'm also starting my personal training course tomorrow so can't wait for that


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Not updated this in a while due to pure laziness, my apologies! I have still been hitting the gym hard just not logging my workouts.
> 
> Anywhooo today's workout Chest - training time 15.30
> 
> ...


Where the **** you been bro? Lol

Good session! You still enjoying your lifting or moving towards the cardio circle? Maybe try cross fit?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely lifting mike, cardio is only enjoyable because i have to do it and starting to see some results lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back - Training time 15.30

Pull ups (All grips)-

8 x 3

Deadlift -

60/8

80/8 x 2

100/6

120/3

80/8

60/8

Hyper extension -

0/15

20/12 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/12

90/8

105/6

Barbell rows -

50/8 x 2

60/8 x 2 (both grips)

T-Bar row -

15/12

30/12

45/8 30/12 15/9

Lat pulldown (straight arm)

20/20 x 2

Seated row -

40/12

45/10

Finished the workout with some abs and cardio.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's session - Chest - 07/08/12 training time 10.00

Incline flies -

16/8 x 2

20/8 x 2

Flat barbell press -

50/10

65/8 x 2

70/5 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

24/10

26/10

28/8

Machine press wide (plates) -

60/10

80/10

100/7

Dips -

bodyweight/12 x 3

Only a quick session today so no cardio or abs, really trying to improve my big lifts so when i start bulking again (maybe 1 - 2 months away) i may try my hand at the wendlers 5/3/1.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's training - Back - Training time 15.30
> 
> T
> 
> ...


Nice work with the deads mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - 08/08/12 training time - 10.30

E-Z preacher -

(narrow)

+10/10

+20/10

+30/8

(wide)

+10/10

+20/10

Bench dips -

+20/20

+25/20

+30/12

Straight bar curl -

20/10

30/10

Dips -

+12/12 x 3

dumbell shoulder press -

18/12

24/10 x 2

Seated lat raise -

10/10 x 2

Reverse flies -

8/12 x 2

Finished the workout with a bit of light ab work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a great legs session just now;

09/08/12 Training time 11.30

Started on the stepper to get legs going a little bit not very quick, just cleared 15 floors and like Kai Greene, got in the zone! 

Leg ext -

40/15 x 2 (warm up)

Squats -

20/10

60/8

80/8

90/8

100/4

60/8

Leg press -

100/15

200/12

220/12

230/12

250/10

Walking lunges barbell -

20/8

35/8 x 2

Single leg press -

50/15

70/12

Leg curl -

30/15

45/12 x 2

Calf raises (leg press machine) -

150/12

200/12

Finished the workout today with a 5k on the bike to loosen up the legs a bit. Really happy with some of the lifts today so going well, even noticed a good pump on my inner quad toady also! 

On a side note i have changed my pre workout this week and have tried it on 3 separate occasions this week. It is immense. Craze.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest session done at the gym today -

10/08/2012 - training time 15.00

Flat dumbell press -

26/10

30/8

32/8*

34/8*

Incline dumbell press -

24/10

28/8 x 2

Decline barbell press -

50/12

70/8

75/8 - slow negatives, assisted lift

Incline flies -

18/10 x 3

Machine incline press -

40/8

60/6

Finished the workout with chest feeling completely gone  also did some ab work and a nice jacuzzi soak 

Will be going for a 20-30 minute jog tonight for some cardio.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Where ya gone again si?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't worry been training hard, not had time to put my workouts up but i've been recording in my book so i'll put them up now : )


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

21/8/12 - Back

Pull ups both grips -

bodyweight/8 x 3

Deadlift (off 4 inches) -

60/10

90/10

120/8

140/1

90/10

60/12

BB rows -

20/12

50/12 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

90/10

110/4

90/8

Lat pulldown (narrow grip) -

35/12

52/10

67/8

Dumbell row -

14/10

20/10

Seated row -

40/10

50/6 30/8 20/12

Finished with a little ab work. Quite pleased witth this session, but couldn't push myself as much on the pulling movements as training partner wasnt there.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

23/8/12 - Legs

Leg ext -

35/20 x 2

Leg curl -

25/20 x 2

Squats -

20/12

60/10

80/8

90/5

60/12

Leg press -

150/12

200/12

250/10

260/8

150/12

Walking lunges -

20/8

35/8 x 2

Jefferson squat -

20/8 x 2 (first time trying these)

Single leg press -

60/15

80/12 x 2

Smith calf raise -

+30/20

+70/20

+100/20

Fimished the session with a cheeky 5 k on the spinning bike, My legs are a bit tender today!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

24/8/12 - Chest

Pec dec -

25/15 x 3

Dumbell press -

26/10

32/8

34/8

38/3*

36/5

Incline barbell press aka devil machine -

20/10

50/10

60/8 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

24/10 x 2

Dumbell pullover -

24/8 x 2

Incline flies -

18/10

20/10 x 2

Machine press -

50/12

80/8

My chest feels absolutely buggered right now so very pleased with the workout, including the 38's which is a pb for me and the 36's is what i got to on my last bulk and i am still cutting!

Finished with a ab session and 1000m on the rower.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great training mate your strength is coming on leaps and bounds! Still natural?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Still natural and will most probably stay natural, also still cutting!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - Shoulders -

Warm up

Single arm lat raise -

14/8

16/8 x 2

Superset lat raise -

12/8 x 3

Rear delt pull -

15/10

20/10

Superset cable front raise -

10/8

12.5/8

Plate front raise -

15/10

20/10

Superset rear delt flies -

8/12 x 2

Machine press -

40/12

80/6

Smith press -

+20/12

+30/12

+40/12

+50/8

+57.5/6

Cable shrugs (behind) -

40/12

50/12

Plate shrugs -

25/12 x 2

Superset single arm upright row -

12/10

16/10

Really pleased with this workout, i decided to mix it up by doing my delt work first and my presses last to try and get a rounder shape to my shoulders and was very impressed with my smith presses especially since it was to the end of the workout.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back -

Pull ups -

8 x 2

Chin ups -

8 x 2

Deadlift (off 4 inches) -

50/12

80/10

110/8 Straps >

120/8

140/4

90/10

60/10

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/8

100/8

110/6

T-Bar row -

30/10

40/10

45/10

Lap pulldown (narrow grip) -

35/10

49/10

70/6

Lap pulldown (straight arm) -

29/10

21/20

Seated row -

40/8

50/6

25/12

Finished the workout there with a cheeky sauna and steam room, couldn't help but notice that my abs are starting to peak out a little now, thinking my bodyfat might be around the 13% mark now.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good work mate! Abs eh well done, reps!

Partial deadlifts are gay tho!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate! They are a bit, but i'm really conscious of doing my back in again, so for now these help me in that aspect!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Couple more sessions to update:

Yesterday's session - Legs

Leg curl -

25/20 x 2

Leg extension -

35/20 x 2

Squats -

20/12

60/8

80/8

100/4

60/10

Leg press -

150/12

200/12

240/10

260/8

150/12

Walking lunges -

20/8

35/8

Jefferson squat -

20/10 x 2

Single leg press -

50/12

80/12

Finished the workout with a good abs session and a cool down on the bike.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's session - Chest 31/8/12 - Deadline day! 

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Flat flies -

16/12

20/10

24/8

Flat dumbell press -

30/8

34/8

38/5*

Incline dumbell press -

22/12

26/10

30/8

Decline barbell press -

60/8

75/8*

70/8

Machine press -

50/12

70/10

90/7 70/6 50/6

Finished the workout with a great chest pump today, felt great!  Also did a bit of abs to finish.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mike


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Been on my course all weekend (which was awesome!) so i've not trained over the weekend, started back up again today 

03/09/12 Back

Pull ups (both grips) -

8 x 4

Deadlift (4 inches) -

60/10

100/8

120/6

Straps >

140/4

T-Bar row -

+30/12

+45/10

+55/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/10

90/8

110/6 *assisted last 2

Seated row -

40/10

50/8 x 2

Single arm -

15/10

20/10 x 2

Lat pull down (narrow) -

49/10

70/8

70/6 42/7 35/10

Calf raise (leg press machine) -

150/15

200/15

200/20

Finished with a small ab workout and a cheeky jacuzzi sesh


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's session - Chest and arms

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Dumbell flies -

10/12

16/10

20/10

24/8

Incline press (smith -

+40/12

+50/12

+55/8

+60/6

Dips -

bodyweight/12

+10/10 x 2

Incline machine press (plates) -

30/12

40/12

50/10 40/8 30/6

Incline cable flies -

5/12

6.5/8

7.5/8

Straight bar curl (very strict) -

20/10 x 3

Reverse bar E-Z -

+10/10 x 2

+15/8

Tricep rope pulldown (very strict) -

15/10

20/8 x 2

Tricep pushdown single arm -

2.5/20 x 2

Finished the workout there. Since i train chest twice per week as you can probably tell i like to focus this session on my upper chest as i feel its lagging compared to the rest of my chest, i don't go as heavy as it's without my training partner.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tried train my legs yesterday but for some reason is was getting quite the pain in the old hip flexor so i stopped my workout early so nothing to report for legs this week, however i've just had a great chest workout (for me anyway!  )

07/09/12 - Chest -

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Dumbell flies -

10/12

20/10

24/8 x 2

Dumbell press -

24/10

28/10

32/6

34/4 (no spotter so didn't feel comfortable pushing myself too much)

Decline barbell press -

50/8

65/8

70/6

75/4

Incline machine press -

40/12

60/6

50/6

Decline cable flies -

5/10

7.5/10

12.5/8 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/12 x 3

Finished the workout with a good amount of ab work, feeling very pumped! 

Cheat day tomorrow whilst at the coast and a week off from work!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heya Si. That's some chest workout, how long does it take you in the gym?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey buddy thanks for stopping in 

Usually my workouts can last anywhere between 40 - 50 mins depending on the amount of sets i do on the day and if the equipment is free etc


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Hey buddy thanks for stopping in
> 
> Usually my workouts can last anywhere between 40 - 50 mins depending on the amount of sets i do on the day and if the equipment is free etc


Good going for that much volume you must have very short rest periods!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Good going for that much volume you must have very short rest periods!


Again depending what bodypart i'm training but i like to do supersets also and then 30-60 second rest in between those sets!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Shoulders

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/12

70/10

80/8

90/5 (had to stop here because sun burn was killing!)

Single arm lat raise -

14/8 x 2

16/8

Partial lat raise -

10/8 x 3 (^super set)

Rear delt flies -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Dumbell front raise -

12/10 x 3

Rear delt flies -

8/10 x 3 (^superset)

Smith shoulder press -

+30/12

+45/10

+55/8

Plate shrugs -

25/15 20/15 x 2

Single arm upright row -

16/8 x 2 (^superset)

Behind back cable shrugs -

40/12

50/12 x 2

Finished with a little HIIT on the bike.

Sunburn was a killer all workout over did it at the beach yesterday but was a great day with loads of cardio running with the dogs!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back

Deadlift (4 inches) -

20/12

60/12

100/8

120/6

Straps >

140/4 x 2

150/2

Lat pulldown machine (plates) -

50/12

90/8

110/6

90/8

Dumbell row -

22/10

28/10

36/8

Lat pulldown narrow grip -

35/12

49/10

70/8

Machine row (plates)

50/10

80/10

100/8

80/10

Finished the workout today with a bit on the bike (HIIT) and a good abs workout.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Diet today -

1 - Protein shake, actimel

2 - Oats, egg whites, milk, cocoa powder, sweetener all in one concoction

3 - Pasta, tuna, light salad cream

4 - Pre & post workout

5 - Pasta, tuna, light salad cream

6 - Protein shake.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - Chest

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Smith incline press -

+30/12

+40/12

+60/4

+55/8

Flat dumbell flies -

20/10 x 2

22/8

24/8

Incline dumbell press -

22/10

26/10

30/6 22/8

Machine press (plates) -

50/12

90/10

110/5

60/15

Cable flies -

7.5/10 x 3

Dips -

bodyweight/12/12/17

Finished the workout with a light abs session.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Leg curl -

20/20

35/15

50/10

Leg extension -

25/20

50/15

80/10

Squats -

20/12

60/8 x 2

80/8

90/8

100/6

110/2 (did plan 2 sets of 3/4 but got a pain in stomach so left at that)

Leg press -

100/12

200/12

240/10

260/8

270/5

Romanian deadlift -

20/10

60/10

80/8

Walking lunges -

30/8 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

80/12

100/8

Leg press calf raise -

150/20

200/20

Finished the workout off with a little HIIT on the bike. I'm gonna feel this workout tomorrow!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Some pics taken today:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Very quick session on arms tonight -

Skull crushers (E-Z) -

+10/12

+20/12

+25/10

+30/8

Dips -

bodyweight/12 x 2

+10/12

+16/10

Rope pulldown -

20/10 x 3

V shape pulldown -

20/10

30/10

40/8

Narrow bar pulldown (underhand grip) -

42/12

56/12

70/10

84/8

Straight bar curl -

15/12

25/10

35/8

Rope curl -

20/10 x 2

Very short workout today, but enough to stimulate the arms.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Trained my shoulders today and had a great session!
> 
> 27/03/12 training time 11.45
> 
> ...


Are you still having problems getting the weights up on DB shoulder press, if so give this a try, it works for me.

Sit on the bench and place the dumbells on you leg over your knee. Lean forward and as you go back force the leg upwards to get the DB moving. This should give enough momentum to get the db up to your shoulder. Repeat on the other leg. Sounds complicated but it works a treat.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I do attempt to do that, i just don't feel comfortable doing dumbell press when i don't have a spotter as i've had injuries in the past, thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - shoulders -

Lat raise -

10/10

14/8 x 2

Single arm lat raise (^superset) -

16/8 x 2

Smith shoulder press -

+30/12

+50/10

+55/8

+62.5/4

Rear delt cable pull -

20/12

25/12

30/12

Front dumbell raise -

10/10

14/8 x 2

Rear delt flies -

10/12 x 3 (^superset)

Machine press (plates) -

50/12

80/8/6

Plate shrugs -

25/15 20/15 x 3

Dumbell upright row -

16/8 x 3 (^superset)

Finished the workout with a nice abs session and a cheeky sauna visit


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will only use a spotter to get the first rep up on any dumbbell movement. I find that my grip goes and iv dropped the DBs a few times because a spotter is trying to get one more rep. I'd rather go 1 rep less than drop a DB on my head.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How long do your workouts last, I only ask because your workout volume is high.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

They usually last between 40-50 mins, i like training high volume and high intensity so i try to keep my rest periods as short as possible


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training- Back

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/15

+15/10 x 2

Pull ups -

bodyweight/8 x 4

Deadlifts (4 inches) -

60/12

100/10

120/3

Straps >

120/8

140/8

155/0 - Was feeling quite good but got nowhere near and didn't want to push my back

60/10

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

49/12

70/10

77/8

84/6

Lat pulldown machine (plates) -

50/12

90/10

110/5

100/8

Dumbell row -

20/12

30/10

36/10

40/8

Seated row -

40/10

45/8

50/8

Was quite disappointed with the deadlift tonight, grip went very early too, but quite content with the workout as whole, i've not properly done db rows for a while so my form is still a bit sloppy but i feel i'm getting better with each workout. My plan is to start bulking again at the start of next month so hopefully my lifts will start to go up again.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Only a quick session today as i have work in half hour;

Chest -

Pec dec -

15/20

20/20

25/15

Incline smith press -

+50/12

+60/10

+65/8

Dumbell pullover -

22/10

30/8 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

16/12

26/8

30/7

Dips -

bodyweight/10

+10/10

+16/10

Machine incline press (plates) -

30/12

50/8 x 2

30/12

Decline cable flies -

7.5/10 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Leg curl -

25/20

30/20

60/8

Leg extension -

40/20 x 2

80/8

Squats -

40/12

70/8 x 2

90/8 x 2

105/2 x 2

Front squats -

20/8

30/8

40/8

50/8

Leg press -

150/12

230/12

260/9

270/6

Walking lunges -

30/8 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

80/8

Was absolutely buggered after today's workout so no Romanian deadlift or abs, first time doing front squats today and i really enjoyed them, must of worked pretty well too as my legs are already a bit tender!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Chest

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/12 x 3

Dumbell press -

20/12

30/8

34/8

40/0

36/8/7

Flat flies -

20/10

24/8 x 2

Incline barbell press -

50/8 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

40/12

80/12

100/8 80/6 40/10

Decline barbell press -

60/8

75/4

Finished with a good abs session.

Tonight was a mixed session tonight was happy to get some of the dumbells up on the flat press but shouldn't have really gone for the 40's, i did 4 with a spotters help but i'm not counting them as they were shocking reps lol, the decline bench was busy all evening so had to do it last when i was nearly done, also i don't think the bar was the usual weight, i think it could of been heavier so that changed things.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's session - arms -

Chin ups -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/ 12

+10/12

+16/8 x 2

Skullcrushers (e-z) -

+20/12 x 2

+25/8/7

CGBP (smith) -

+20/12

+40/8 x 2

Pulldowns (straight bar) -

15/12

25/10

30/8

Barbell curl -

20/12

30/10 x 2

Preacher curl (e-z) -

+10/12

+20/8 x 3

Finished with a light ab workout, now off to do some revision!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice arm workout there, reminds me of the old days before my push / pull split . I just do one exercise for bis and one for tris and sometimes if Im a little late getting to the gym I don't always have time for them. Iv recently found a new gym that is open later and costs less so as soon as this months sub is over Im moving. I hate being the last person in the gym with all the staff cleaning up around you. They may as well just tell you to f-off. Once after a session I was in the toilet and on of them came in and asked me if I'd be long. Lets just say that was the longest crap Iv ever had. Cheeky twits, cann't even have a **** in peace.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Couple of sessions to update with;

Yesterday - back -

Deadlift (off the floor!) -

70/12

100/8

120/8

130/6

140/2

70/8

Pull ups -

bodyweight/8 x 2

Dumbell row -

26/10

30/10

40/8 x 2

Lat pulldwon (plates) -

80/10

100/8

110/6

Seated row -

40/10

45/10

50/8 35/6 25/10

Lat pulldwon (underhand grip) -

49/12

70/8

77/6

Finished the workout there. Was quite happy overall and the deadlift didn't feel too bad on my back so i might start doing the all off the floor again.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - shoulders -

Dumbell press -

12/12

26/8 x 2

30/6

Single arm lat raise -

12/8

14/8 x 2

lat raise -

8/10

12/8 x 2 ^superset

Face pulls -

15/10

20/10

25/10

Dumbell front raise -

12/8 x 3 ^superset

Rear delt flies -

10/12 x 2

Straight arm lat raise -

8/8 x 2

Smith shoulder press -

+30/12

+40/10

+50/8

+65/6

Shrugs -

25/15 20/15 x 2

Single arm upright row -

12/10 x 2

Finished the workout is just under 45 mins tonight, was very happy with it and my shoulders are feeling tender already!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Couple of sessions to update with;
> 
> Yesterday - back -
> 
> ...


I don't know how you can do deadlifts first, they completely destroy me. I have to do them as my final back movement or everything else suffers. Nice workout though.

Have you any plans on posting some progress pics or is that not your thing ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha thanks, i like to do them first so i have the most amount of energy for them to go as heavy as possible!

I have some pics a page back but they are only frontal using my iphone camera so theyre not great quality


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just found the photos, looking good. What weight are you currently ?

On deadlifts I find that I can still go just as heavy (well heavy for me anyway) if I do the first or last, but as previously said doing them first just zapps me.

I will have to start doing chins soon as Iv maxed the pull down machine, the problem with chins is I can do a good 10 to 12 reps on the first set then on the following sets I just faid away. I will just have to stick with them and stop being a little bi**h.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks  i'm currently about 74kg and i've officially started bulking again, my goal is to get upto around 77-79kg without gaining too much fat.

With regards to chins, when you can't do anymore try forced negatives; so cheat on the way up by jumping the lower yourself slowly back to the the bottom.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not had much luck in the gym the back end of this week, i went yesterday to train my legs did my warm up sets got upto 105kg on the squat the whacked my knee on the side bar which is killing me still now so i had to cut that workout short and just been now to train chest i was feeling really sick after just doing dumbell press so two very bad workouts!  Got my course this weekend also so not much training tomorrow but hopefully a good session on sunday night!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Quick update with regards to my course - I'm now a fully qualified gym instructor!  Next step personal trainer!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Trained my arms yesterday when i was on my course during the lunch break, i can't remember the whole workout but it was short and intense! 

Tonight's workout - shoulders

Warm up

Single arm lat raise -

14/8

16/8 x 2

Lat raise -

8/12

10/10 x 2 ^superset

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Front dumbell raise -

10/10 x 3 ^superset

Rear delt flies -

10/12 x 2

Straight arm lat raise -

6/10 x 2 ^superset

Dumbell shoulder press -

16/12

26/8

30/5

Smith press -

+20/12

+30/10

+40/10

+50/10

+60/6

Shrugs -

25/15 20/15 x 3

Dumbell upright row -

14/10 x 2

16/10 ^superset


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Back

Pull ups -

bodyweight/8 x 4

Deadlift (4 inches) -

60/12

100/10

120/3 Straps >

120/8

140/8

150/1

Lat pulldown (plates) -

60/12

80/10

120/5

110/8

T-bar row -

+15/12

+30/12

+50/8

+60/8

Clean & Press -

40/6 x 3 ^superset

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

56/12

70/10

84/6

Dumbell row -

32/10

40/10

44/10

Finished the workout with a bit of stretching!! I really need to start stretching more so i want to get in the habit of doing them.

I'm considering changing my workout around slightly by on my '2nd' chest day where i focus on the upper chest i'm stilll going to do that but a lot less volume to allow myself to also do legs. I feel my legs can get a lot stronger and bigger so since i am now bulking again i'm going to train the buggers twice per week. My plan is to split them to quad and hams days, thoughts?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a good think and eventually i've written up a new training split:

Monday - Back (h) Biceps (l)

Tuesday - Quads (h) Chest (l)

Wednesday - REST!

Thursday - Arms (h)

Friday - Chest (h) Triceps (l)

Saturday - Hams (h)

Sunday - Shoulders & Traps (h)

*h = high, l = low volume

Thoughts?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Quick update with regards to my course - I'm now a fully qualified gym instructor!  Next step personal trainer!


Well done mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Had a good think and eventually i've written up a new training split:
> 
> Monday - Back (h) Biceps (l)
> 
> ...


Think you'll grow enough doing each body part once a week mate if you train them hard enough, also if your doing bis and tris on Thursday then Fridays chest session will suffer! Just my thoughts.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

My arms can take quite a pounding and tend to recover quite quickly, my arms session usually lasts about 20-30 mins i only do about 12 sets on each muscle then i'm off, i see your point though, i will try it for a week and see how i go.

The reason i'm training legs twice is when i changed to doing my chest twice weekly i've seen a lot of progress and as is see chest and legs as my 2 weakest areas i think twice may be worth while as i'm bulking again now i will have more energy and i'll be consuming more calories to aid the recovery.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs & Chest -

Leg extension -

50/15 x 2

75/10 x 2

Squat -

60/8 x 2

80/8

100/8

Front squat -

40/8 x 2

50/8

55/8

Jefferson squat (new to these) -

30/8 x 2

40/8 x 2

60/8 x 2

Smith squat (leaning back slightly) -

+30/10

+50/10 x 2

Smith calf raise -

+50/20

+70/20

+90/20 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

22/10

26/10

32/8 x 2

Incline machine press (plates) -

40/12

50/12

60/10 40/8

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Finished the workout there with some light stretching. Workout felt very good tonight really enjoyed it, legs are also tender to touch already!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Had a good think and eventually i've written up a new training split:
> 
> Monday - Back (h) Biceps (l)
> 
> ...


I would swap wednesday and thursday so your triceps aren't worked the day before you train chest, also why train arms one day and triceps the next? You are training chest, shoulders and arms twice a week but back and legs only once. As the muscles in your legs and back are larger they have more groth potential. I do like the high and low rep splits.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I would swap wednesday and thursday so your triceps aren't worked the day before you train chest, also why train arms one day and triceps the next? You are training chest, shoulders and arms twice a week but back and legs only once. As the muscles in your legs and back are larger they have more groth potential. I do like the high and low rep splits.


I agree!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Think i might swap my rest day to a Thursday the, good shout!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I trained my arms today as planned so i'll see how much they impact on my chest session tomorrow;

Dips -

bodyweight/12

+10/12

+16/12

+20/8 x 2

Skullcrushers -

20/10

30/8 x 2

CGBP (smith) -

+30/12

+40/10

+50/6

Rope pulldowns -

20/10 x 3

Straight bar curl -

20/12

25/10 x 2

E-Z curl (inner grip) -

+10/8 x 3

Finished the workout with a very nice pump and a light abs session.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

T shirt trainer!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mikemull said:


> T shirt trainer!!!


Aren't we all :whistling:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha My arms are feeling fine today so chest should be good later on, hoping for a new pb today too! Just bought my pre workout again so all is good!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What do you have pre-workout ?? I normally just have a strong cup of coffee and it does the trick, Iv tried some products in the past but they did very little apart from reduce the amount of money in my wallet. Iv heard stories of people taking stimulant based pre-workout products and not being able to sleep after because they were too wired. That is just not for me, a quick coffee and off I go.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's worktop - Chest

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

40/10

Flat barbell press -

40/12

70/8

75/8

80/6

Incline dumbell press -

24/10

30/8

34/8

36/6 (PB)

Decline barbell press -

60/8

80/6 (last 2 forced negatives)

70/10

Incline flies -

16/8

20/8

20/12

Machine press (plates) -

30/12

60/12

100/8 60/8 30/13

Wrist curls -

25/50 x 2

25/30 x 2

Finished with some light stretching and core work.

Very happy with the workout today chest felt very good and chuffed with my pb


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice db pressing mate.

PB reps!

Edit, need to share it around first!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers mate, i don't think it'll be long before i get the elusive 40's on flat dumbell's : )


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well done Si. I remember the 1st time I did the 40kgDB. Feels good when you can see the progress.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Cheers mate, i don't think it'll be long before i get the elusive 40's on flat dumbell's : )


36 on incline now you'll **** 40 on flat!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Monster legs session tonight, i really enjoyed it, what a difference it makes to the leg press without squatting first!

Leg curl -

30/20 x 2

40/15

60/8

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

60/12

100/8 x 2

120/8

Leg press -

150/12

200/12

250/12

290/12

310/8 (PB) 

Dumbell lunges -

10/8

16/8 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

80/12

100/10

Calf raise (leg press machine) -

150/20 x 4

Finished with some light stretching and foam roller on the old legs. Very happy with this session today felt very good especially leg press, i also put my feet higher up on the board to try to hit the ham strings and i'm walking funnily already lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Very quick workout tonight as i'm off out in a bit, but still had to squeeze in an intense shoulders session!

Warm up

Single arm lat raise -

14/8 x 2

16/8

lat raise -

10/8 x 2

12/8 ^superset

Dumbell front raise -

12/8 x 3

Rear delt pull -

20/10 x 2

25/10 ^superset

Rear delt flies -

10/10 x 2

Straight arm lat raise -

6/10 x 2 ^superset

Smith shoulder press -

+40/12

+55/12

+60/6/5

Shrugs -

25/12 20/12 x 2

Dumbell upright row -

14/8

18/8 ^superset

Machine shoulder press -

50/12

80/6

Finished the workout there, was a little rushed but still got a good workout in. Heavy deadlifts after a night out tomorrow are always fun looking forward to it lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im another who strives for the holy grail of the 40s on DB Press. I was getting close untill I started my cutting diet and my weights haven't increased a huge amount during that time, but now the great winter bulk has started look out 40s here I come. Previously I got to 5 reps on 38s and I thought "Next week I will hit the 40s" but it all went wrong and I failed on the 32s. Another sticking point for me is the 100kg bench, I see so many people smashing out rep after rep on 100kg and I feel so frustrated, but then again as long as Im growing it isnt the end of the world.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Im another who strives for the holy grail of the 40s on DB Press. I was getting close untill I started my cutting diet and my weights haven't increased a huge amount during that time, but now the great winter bulk has started look out 40s here I come. Previously I got to 5 reps on 38s and I thought "Next week I will hit the 40s" but it all went wrong and I failed on the 32s. Another sticking point for me is the 100kg bench, I see so many people smashing out rep after rep on 100kg and I feel so frustrated, but then again as long as Im growing it isnt the end of the world.


Don't get to hung up on numbers mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> What do you have pre-workout ?? I normally just have a strong cup of coffee and it does the trick, Iv tried some products in the past but they did very little apart from reduce the amount of money in my wallet. Iv heard stories of people taking stimulant based pre-workout products and not being able to sleep after because they were too wired. That is just not for me, a quick coffee and off I go.


I'm using craze at the moment, on my 2nd tub i really like it. It tastes good, gives you energy, i really like the focus (it could be placebo but hey it works!) and you get no 'drop' from it after.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back

Deadlift -

60/12

80/12

100/10

120/8

140/6

155/2 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

40/12

80/12

120/6 x 2

80/10 40/20

T-bar row -

20/12

40/12

60/8 x 2

lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

56/12

70/10

77/8

Straight arm lat pulldown -

21/12 x 3

Seated row -

40/10

50/10

60/7 45/8 30/12

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/12

+20/12

Finished the workout with a light ab workout with some stretching.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Don't get to hung up on numbers mate!


This is not ment to sound big headed, as that is not in my nature but I trained push muscles today and whilst I was on the bench struggling a young lad came in and asked to join in with me. Me being a nice fella didnt hesitate to accept his request, if for no other reason than to have someone to spot me. We warmed up and started to add weight, I reached my limit and ground out 5 good reps. The lad then did an easy 10 reps with the same weight and on the following set went up to an impressive weight. Once we finished we moved onto inc db press where we both lifted similar weights, he again did far more reps then I. As I sat there catching my breath I thought to myself "this lad has just benched far more weight than I ever could but stood side by side his physique was no different than mine, infact I would say that I was slightly larger. This led me to the conclusion that as you say the weight isnt important as long as the muscle is being stimulated.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

aad123 said:


> This is not ment to sound big headed, as that is not in my nature but I trained push muscles today and whilst I was on the bench struggling a young lad came in and asked to join in with me. Me being a nice fella didnt hesitate to accept his request, if for no other reason than to have someone to spot me. We warmed up and started to add weight, I reached my limit and ground out 5 good reps. The lad then did an easy 10 reps with the same weight and on the following set went up to an impressive weight. Once we finished we moved onto inc db press where we both lifted similar weights, he again did far more reps then I. As I sat there catching my breath I thought to myself "this lad has just benched far more weight than I ever could but stood side by side his physique was no different than mine, infact I would say that I was slightly larger. This led me to the conclusion that as you say the weight isnt important as long as the muscle is being stimulated.


Na! It's all about how much you bench brah!!!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

You can't beat the feeling of a great lift! 

Tonight's workout - Legs & Chest

Incline dumbell press -

22/12

32/8

34/8

36/7

Incline flies -

14/12 x 2

14/20

Back squat -

20/12

60/8

90/8

100/6

110/4 x 2

Front squat -

40/10

50/8

60/8 x 2

Jefferson squat -

30/8 x 2

40/8 x 4

Smith squat -

+30/8

+40/8

+50/8

Calf raise (leg press) -

160/20 x 3

leg extension -

40/12

70/10

95/6

Finished the workout feeling completely buggered looking forward to my rest day tomorrow lol. Very happy with my training at the moment, i'm looking forward to each and very workout : )


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Na! It's all about how much you bench brah!!!!!


Good job because I bench like a 12 year old girl.

What is a Jefferson squat btw ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Good job because I bench like a 12 year old girl.
> 
> What is a Jefferson squat btw ?


It's a gay version of squats/deadlifts! :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's one strange looking exercise, not sure I'll give it a go just yet.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha it does look the most manly of exercises i will admit but it is very good on the old quads


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had 2 days off the gym and felt energised for today's workout - Chest

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

20/12

32/10

36/8 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

22/10

28/10

32/8

Incline flies -

14/12

18/12 x 2

Decline press -

70/8

80/8/5

Flat barbell press -

60/15 x 2 - Slow negatives help up

Machine press (plates)

40/12

80/8

100/0 80/6 60/6

My chest had completely gone at the end of the workout! great feeling  Quite pleased with the workout would of like to go higher on the flat press but wasn't feeling it, will try it next week


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv been doing a 1 on / 1 off split for the last week or so and Iv found I have a more intence workout as a result. I was doing 2 on / 1 off / 2 on / 2 off split but I found that the last workout of the week was a struggle. This way I have dropped 1 session over a 2 week run but the training is better and I also have more time to grow. Sometime a rest does us good and we come back better, this is why I use periodisation so every 6 weeks I have a delaod week. I dont think as a natural trainer my body can handle being blasted week after week for months on end. It may be possible for aas users but thats a different ball game.

I trained push today and so hit chest and after inc db press followed by db flys I was finished. I find that db movements are far better for me on chest. I never get the same feeling from barbell movements, I think its the squeeze at the top that does it.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I always try to train 5 times per week at least i think it suits me best, i prefer to do 6 if i can but i just listen to my body and i feel i need an extra day's rest i take it. I definitely agree with you on the dumbells being the better option by far, but i like to mix it up. I probably do 75% dumbells and 25% barbells.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs -

Leg curl -

25/20

45/15

60/8

Leg press -

100/12

200/12

280/12

310/8

320/8 (PB)

Calf raises -

150/20 x 4

Romanian deadlift -

60/10 x 2

80/8

90/8

Walking lunges (dumbells) -

6/8

16/8

20/8

Single leg press -

60/12

80/12

100/8

110/8

Finished the workout with some light stretching and a good abs workout.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the walking lunges. I used to be quite often seen doing laps of the gym, scaring the cv crew who don't like the look of us free weight boys.

Nice session :thumbup1:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha thanks mate!

Tonight's update - Shoulders -

Warm up

Single arm lat raise -

14/10

16/8 x 2

Lat raise (slow negative)-

10/10 x 3 ^superset

Dumbell front raise -

12/10 x 3

Rear delt pull -

20/12

25/8 x 2 ^superset

Rear delt flies -

12/12 x 2

Straight arm lat raise -

8/8 x 2 ^superset

Machine shoulder press -

40/12

80/8

85/8

90/3

Smith shoulder press -

+40/12

+50/6 x 2

Shrugs -

36/10 26/10 20/10 x 2

Workout complete. Wasn't too impressed with my pushes tonight, so i think next week i'm going to give them a go first before my raises and see what the difference is, other than that quite happy with the workout, nice and intense


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - back

Warm up

Pull ups -

bodyweight/8 x 3

Deadlift -

20/12

60/12

100/8

120/6

130/4

140/1

60/10

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

70/10

77/8

84/8

T-Bar row -

25/12

50/10

60/10

65/8

70/6

lat pulldown (plates) -

80/12

110/6

110/6 - help down slow negatives

Dumbell row -

12/12

22/12

32/10

Straight arm pulldown -

12.5/12

17.5/12

Finished off with some light stretching and forearm work. Noticed today when i got to the gym that i have lost my belt hence why i didn't push myself too much on the deadlift, i reckon i must of left it at the gym last tuesday when i trained legs, hopefully it will have been turned in at the desk by someone but i'm thinking its probably been swiped.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs & Chest

Warm up

Leg extension -

30/20

60/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/12

60/10

90/8

110/4 x 2

Front squat -

20/12

50/8 x 2

60/8 x 2

Smith squat -

+30/8

+50/8

+55/8

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20 x 4

Jefferson squat -

30/10 x 2

40/8 x 2

Incline chest press machine (plates) -

30/12

50/12

60/8

70/6

Incline flies -

14/12

22/8 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/8 x 2

Finished off with some light stretching. Great workout tonight, i really enjoyed it, very intense throughout and feeling in my quads already! Some kind soul also turned my belt into reception so go that back too!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know how you can squat the day after doing deads. Heavy deads wipe me out for a good 24 hours minimum. I always try and have my rest day after deadlift days.

Good weights on both days :beer:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha thanks mate that is why i like to have wednesday off! My legs actually felt really good, i also think i'm getting better at the old mind muscle connection thing which seems to be helping me


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - arms

Warm up

Dips -

bodyweight/15

+10/15

+20/10 x 2

Skulcrushers -

20/12

30/8 x 2

Rope pushdowns -

15/12 x 2

Bar pushdowns -

30/12

35/8

Seated alternate bicep curls -

12/8 x 3

Seated barbell curl -

20/10

30/8 x 2 ^superset

E-Z preacher curl (narrow grip) -

+20/10

+25/8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Attempted to train chest today, a poor showing just couldn't get into the workout today.

Warm up

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Barbell press -

20/12

60/8

80/6/5

Incline dumbell press -

24/8

32/6 x 2

28/8

Incline flies -

20/10 x 3

Decline press -

50/8

80/8/6

Finished with a circuit or bicep curls, leg raises and press ups. Not too happy with the workout today, shoulder was playing up a little also, will smash it next week to compensate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Could be that your triceps were still recovering from your arm training on Thursday.

Might be worth swapping the two workouts so you train chest with fresh triceps.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I was thinking that, i'm gonna swap my arms day to wednesday and have thursday off


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.

Could you add a few trice exercises onto the end of chest workout so you still train them the same amount and also have your Thursday rest.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I was thinking that, i'm gonna swap my arms day to wednesday and have thursday off


Hate to say it but .............. Lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's session - Legs

warm up -

Leg curl -

20/20 x 2

Leg press -

150/12

250/12

290/10

310/10

325/6

150/12

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20 x 2

180/20 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

70/10

90/8 x 2

Walking lunges (dumbells) -

14/8

20/8 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

90/10

110/8

Calf raises (smith) -

+40/30

Finished with some light stretching and some ab work. Much better workout tonight compared than yesterday, very happy tonight i feel my legs are coming on quite a bit and i'm looking to try to add some good bulk on the little buggers over the great winter bulk!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Hate to say it but .............. Lol


Haha i can be a right stubborn sod at times, but i have seen my ways!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice leg session, Im sure if you keep lifting like that the little buggers won't be little for long.

Legs for me tomorrow as part of my push day. Just squats and leg ext, hammies are hit as part of pull day.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - shoulders

Warm up

Dumbell press -

10/12

22/12

26/8

32/6 (PB)

Military press -

20/12

40/10

45/8

50/6

Single arm lat raise -

14/8

16/8 x 2

barbell front raise (underhand) -

15/8 x 3 ^superset

Prone rear delt flies -

8/10 x 2

10/10

Dumbell front raise -

14/8 x 3 ^superset

Shrugs -

30/10

40/8 x 2

barbell upright row -

25/8

30/8 x 2 ^superset

Cable shrugs (behind)

60/10 x 3

Rear delt pull -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Was quite pleased with the session tonight, happy to get the 32's up and also good to be doing military presses again, haven't done them for some time. Much better doing presses first again, i feel much stronger


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good work on the dumbell press, its always nice to set a PB.

I have recently reintroduced shoulder pressing movements as during my cut I only did side raises and rear delt on cables. I have to go steady though as my left shoulder is a little unstable dut to a sports injury.

What would you say your number one exercise would be for rear delts ? I currently do reverse flys using an adjustable height cable as bent over dumbell flys just dont work for me. The problem is I start at my new gym tomorrow and there are no adjustable cables so I need a good alternative, any ideas??


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers mate! 

I would recommend prone reverse flies on an incline bench if you can manage it, they feel different to bent over rear flies as your laying down which reduces the swing of the movement, failing that you could try the reverse pec dec?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Back

Deadlift (floor) -

20/12

60/10

110/6

130/4

140/4

T-bar row -

40/12

55/10

65/8 55/7 40/7 20/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

40/12

90/8

110/6 x 2

Machine row (plates) -

20/10

40/10

Dumbell row -

26/8 x 2

Lat pulldown -

56/8 x 2 (wide)

49/8 x 2 (narrow slow reps)

Straight arm pulldown -

21/10 x 3

Finished the workout with some foam roller, light stretching and some hyper extensions. Quite pleased with the workout today, deadlift felt quite strong today which is always good! would of like to do more dumbell rows but there was no room so we had to improvise, might swap it back to bb rows next week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Foam roller ??? That's not exactly hardcore bodybuilding :tongue:

What's next a facial and manicure ? 

My new gym has a t-bar rowing machine, can't wait to get stuck into that bad boy. Back for me tomorrow, cant wait. I love training back, deadlifts and rows :thumb:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha it's actually really good, especially on legs, did it tonight as well! I've got my manicure booked for next week lol

Tonight's workout - Legs & Chest -

warm up -

Leg extension -

30/20

60/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/12

60/1-

100/8

110/6

115/4

120/2

Front squat -

20/12

60/8

65/6 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

180/20 x 2

180/20 150/15 100/15

Smith squat -

+40/10

+60/8

+70/6

Machine incline press (plates) -

40/12

50/10

60/7

Incline cable flies -

5/10

7.5/8

Dips -

bodyweight/8 x 3

Finished off with some light stretching and more foam roller work! Great workout tonight really enjoyed and felt strong!  I decided to remove the jefferson squats tonight as my legs were done, i need to improve the way in which i hold the bar on front squats however as i seem to be getting a bit of pain in my shoulder and wrists.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - Arms

Dips -

bodyweight/15

+20/10 x 3

Smith close grip bench press -

+40/10 x 2

+50/7

Skullcrushers -

20/12

25/10

30/8

bar pushdown -

30/10

35/8

Rope pushdown -

15/12 x 2 ^superset

Seated dumbell curls -

12/8 x 2

Barbell curl -

25/8 x 2 ^superset

E-Z preacher -

+20/10 x 2


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will today be a rest day then so you are nice and fresh for chest on friday ???

We will never speak of the foam roller again.... :whistling:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah i had a day of rest yesterday and raring to go and smash my chest today!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest -

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Dumbell press -

20/10

28/10

34/8

38/6 x 2

Flat flies -

20/10 x 3

Incline dumbell press -

24/10

28/8 x 2

Incline flies -

18/8 x 2

Decline press -

60/8

70/8

75/6

Finished the workout with some truly evil circuit work, using all 3 benches doing sets and then another circuit at the end. My chest has been destroyed!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs

Warm up

Leg press -

100/20

200/12

300/8

330/6

Romanian deadlift -

20/10

70/8

80/8

90/8

Walking lunges (dumbell's)

16/8

20/8 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20 x 2

200/20 150/18 100/15

Single leg press -

70/12

110/10 x 2

120/8

Finished off with some light stretching and foam roller.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> foam roller.


NOT A WORD :whistling:

Your leg press is getting huge. Good going.

I did DB lunges on thursday and my ass is still hurting.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha

Thanks mate, i'm quite happy with the way it's going so far 

We've just done some quite intense intervals at my pt course on the treadmill going right upto level 20 so the old legs are a bit sore!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never mind the legs my lungs would give out. Interval training is great for fitness and fat burning far more interesting than long slow treadmill work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Back & biceps

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/12 x 2

Deadlift (floor) -

60/10

110/8

130/6

140/4

145/2

T-Bar row -

40/10

60/10

70/8

70/8 60/5 40/7

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/8

100/8

120/6

120/4 + 4 forced negatives

Machine row (plates) -

20/8

35/8 x 2

Pull ups -

bodyweight/6 x 2

Seated cable row -

50/5

60/5

70/5

30/12

Incline bench dumbell curls -

8/8

10/8 x 2

Hammers -

10/8 x 2

Reverse preacher curls -

+10/8

+15/6

Was absolutely buggered by the end of the workout tonight, really enjoyed it! I think my lats are still at the gym in pieces


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried the T-Bar rows on my last back workout and they felt all wrong. To get my position correct I put me feet near the end of the foot plates, but then the bar hit my knees. I moved my feet back and the bar was too far away and just pulled me forward into a very uncomfortable position. Also the t-bar has a set of hand grips close in that hit me in the chest before I fully contracted, the only way to avoid this this was to stand up more which felt wrong. I think its back to bent over row this evening.

Your work outs must be at a rapid pace to get so many exercises in one session, Im not suprised you were buggered after that lot. I only do 3 exercises for back and 1 for biceps and Im done in after that.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice! Deads coming on a lot now!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha i do like my workouts full of volume and intensity!  I just use a standard olympic bar, shove one side in a corner and then use the v shaped lat pulldown clip on thing as a handle, working wonders for me at the minute!

Cheers mike, my back is starting to feel really strong again!

Tonight's session - Legs & Chest

Warm up

Leg extension -

30/20

60/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

100/6

120/4/3

60/10

Front squat -

20/10

60/8

70/8/7

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+30/10

+50/8 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20 x 2

200/20 x 2

Incline chest press machine (plates) -

40/12

70/6 x 2

^supersetted with explosive press ups

Incline flies -

16/10

20/10 x 2

Decline cable flies -

6.5/10

7.5/10 x 2

Finished with some light stretching. Workout took between 45-60 mins tonight because i was resting for slightly longer between sets on the squatting, happy with the workout, got a few extra reps than last week on the 120 too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did leg ext before squats last night and it made a real difference. I was able to lift with far better form as my joints and muscles were properly warmed through. I wasn't intending on doing it that way round but it worked well so I'll stick with it.

I notice you have three different squat movements, I don't see it as a problem but I'm wondering what your reasoning is ?

I'm just a nosey Parker.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah since i started doing the leg ext before squats i feel a big difference, also a bit of a pre exhaust technique.

The reason i do 3 types is my aim is to hit different parts of the leg: back squat is general all round and the king, front squat i feel loads on my quads and the smith where i use a wider stance i feel it more and the outer sweep. On my other legs day again i try to hit the different muscles again.

Toady's session - Shoulders & arms

Warm up

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/12

80/8/90/6

Rear delt pull -

10/12

20/10 x 2

Clean & press -

20/10

40/5

50/5

55/5

60/2 (PB)

Dumbell clean & press -

14/8

18/8

22/8

Prone rear delt flies -

10/10 x 3 ^superset

Dips -

bodyweight/15

+20/10 x 2

Rope push up? (i put the catchment at the bottom and push it up rather than down) -

12.5/12

17.5/10

22.5/6

Straight bar curl -

30/10 x 3

E-Z curl (inner grip) -

+15/10

+20/8 x 2

Finished the workout there, great workout there toady, very intense. Was in and out of the gym in 40 mins today.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - chest, got the sacred 40's up today! Only 2/3 reps but progress 

Chest -

warm up

Pec dec -

35/10

20/15

Dumbell press -

26/8

34/8

38/6

40/2/3 (PB)

Incline dumbell press -

28/8

30/8 x 2

Incline flies -

18/10 x 2

20/10

Decline barbell press -

70/8

80/8

85/5 (PB)

Machine press (plates) -

70/10

90/8

90/5 70/6 50/10

Cable pushdown (bar) -

25/12

35/10

Cable pushdown (rope)

20/10 x 2

Finished the workout with a little ab work. Very happy with today's training, no shoulder trouble at all and felt very strong throughout!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done on reaching a mile stone, you are now a member of a very special club. I too hope to join one day, but not for a while.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - legs & back

Hyper extensions -

bodyweight/12 x 2

Leg press -

150/12 x 2

250/12

290/10

330/6/5

Calf raise (leg press) -

200/20 x 2

200/20 150/15 100/15

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

60/10

80/10 x 2

Walking lunges -

20/8 x 3

Single leg press -

80/12

110/10

120/8

Barbell row -

60/8

80/6 x 3

Lat pulldown -

56/8

70/6 x 3 ^superset

Straight arm pulldown -

21/10 x 2

Finished the workout with some light stretching and foam roller. Just trialling training bodyparts twice per week for this week and next and see how my body responds, will usually be a couple of strength sets at the end of the workout that isn't normally done on the main day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have tried straight arm pulldowns a few times but they just make my triceps burn like crazy. I live the walking lunges though, not while Im doing them but after.

I train each body part twice a week and find it works well. From what I was told natural trainers find it more difficult to maintain muscle mass so increasing training frequency per bodypart prevents this from being such a problem, It feels strange at first because you dont feel like you are doing enough but if you add up the compined work then it equates to roughly the same as a more mainstream each body part once a week routine.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders & Traps

Warm up

Dumbell press -

20/10

28/8 x 2

32/4

Smith press -

+30/10

+50/8

+60/6

Single arm lat raise -

14/10

16/8 x 2

Barbell front raise (underhand) -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Prone rear delt flies -

10/10

12/10 x 2

Dumbell front raise -

12/10

14/8 x 2 ^superset

Barbell shrugs -

60/10

100/8 x 2

Shrugs -

25/15 x 2

Finished the workout with a good session on my abs. Feeling in my shoulders already which i don't usually get, quite happy with the workout overall.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you find the single arm lat raise better than the double arm ?

I was thinking of giving them a go but never have.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I find that i can get a better contraction when i do one at a time so in that case i do, i also hold onto something a lean away so it's a bit harder too, give it a try!

Sometimes i like to superset both too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv seen a guy at my old gym doing one arm lat raises whilst hanging from the side of the cable machine, I assumed it was to prevent him from using momentum to get the weight up. I'll give them a go later this week.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

It does, thats why its harder!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's session - back

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Deadlift -

60/12

100/8

120/6

130/4

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

63/12

77/8

84/8

Dumbell row -

20/12

30/10

36/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

40/12

100/8

120/6/2 forced negatives

110/8

Seated row (straight bar) -

45/8 x 2

Not the best of workout's tonight as the gym was very crowded and a lot of the equipment was being used, also forgot to take my pre workout and diet hasn't been too bad but not great today either.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Legs & chest

Leg extension -

30/20

60/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

100/8

120/4 x 2

Front squat -

60/8

70/8 x 2

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+10/12

+50/8

+60/8

+70/8

Calf raises (leg press) -

200/20 x 3

Incline dumbell press -

22/12

28/10

32/6

Incline machine press (plates) -

50/10 x 2

70/6

Finished the workout with an abs session. Much better session today and diet has been back up to scratch again too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet is key to success in my book.

Good session :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's training - chest, got the sacred 40's up today! Only 2/3 reps but progress
> 
> Chest -
> 
> ...


PB boom!!!! Reps!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers guys 

Today's session - shoulders & arms

Warm up

Dumbell clean & press -

16/8

22/8

24/8

Military press -

20/10

50/5 x 2

55/5 x 2

65/1 (PB)

Rear delt pull -

15/12 x 2

20/12 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/15 x 2

+20/10 x 2

Dumbell skull crushers -

6/10

10/10 x 3

Tricep push down (v-shape) -

15/12

25/10

35/8

Straight bar curl -

25/10 x 2

Hammers -

8/8 x 2 ^superset

Incline dumbell curl -

12/8 x 2

Great workout today, really enjoyed it very intense throughout and feeling very strong at the moment


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice session!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's session - Chest

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Barbell press -

20/10

60/8

80/8

85/6

90/2

95/1 (PB)

Decline barbell press -

60/8

80/8

90/6

Incline dumbell press -

20/10

28/8 x 2

Incline flies -

18/8 x 2

22/8

Machine press (plates) -

30/12

50/10

70/10

100/7 70/8 50/7

Finished the workout there. very solid session toady, my chest is actually starting to get quite strong!  very pleased with my progress on this bulk so far!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's session - Chest

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Barbell press -

20/10

60/8

80/8

85/6

90/2

95/1 (PB)

Decline barbell press -

60/8

80/8

90/6

Incline dumbell press -

20/10

28/8 x 2

Incline flies -

18/8 x 2

22/8

Machine press (plates) -

30/12

50/10

70/10

100/7 70/8 50/7

Finished the workout there. very solid session toady, my chest is actually starting to get quite strong!  very pleased with my progress on this bulk so far!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im glad thing are going well and well done on the PB :beer:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice PB so I liked it twice!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

2 more updates;

Yesterday - Legs & Back

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

50/10

80/10 x 3

Leg press -

150/12

290/10

33/6/3

Walking lunges -

20/8 x 3

Single leg press -

70/12

120/8 x 2

Barbell row -

60/10

80/5 x 3

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

84/5 x 3 ^superset


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Shoulders -

Warm up

Machine press (plates) -

50/12

80/10

90/8

95/6/4

Dumbell press -

20/10

26/8

30/4 - Shoulder felt dodgy so stopped there for pressing

Single lat raise -

14/10

16/8 x 2

Barbell front raise (underhand grip) -

20/8 x 3 ^superset

Prone delt flies -

10/10 x 2

Dumbell front raise -

14/8 x 2 ^superset

lateral raise (partial) -

8/10 x 2

10/8

Shrugs -

25/10 20/10 15/10 x 2

25/10 20/15 15/20

Finished there, got a very nice pump going tonight and nice and intense throughout!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Back

Deadlift -

20/12

60/12

100/8 x 2

130/6 x 2

150/1

155/1

T-Bar row -

40/12

65/10 x 2

70/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

90/10

110/6

Dumbell row -

20/12

34/8 x 2

40/8

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

63/8

70/8

77/8

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/10 x 3

Finished the workout there. Great again tonight and another 1RM PB on the old deadlift


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried the hanging side lateral DB raise exercise last night and it burns like sh$t. Only did 2 sets of 15 but it worked a treat.

Any good lat burning exercises as I vary rarely feel my lats working.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Pull ups until failure always works a treat as pull downs (both grips) also do not neglect rowing movements.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Legs & chest -

Leg extensions -

60/15 x 2

90/10

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

100/8 x 2

120/1

Front squat -

20/10

60/8 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20 x 5

Machine press (plates) -

50/8

80/8

110/8

110/8 80/8 50/17

Incline flies -

22/8 14/12 x 3

Workout was shorter and less intense as usual tonight as i'm insetting the dreaded man flu and just couldn't get into the workout tonight, hopefully it wont last long and i'll be back on it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I generally do pull then row then pull then row etc so I always do equal amounts of both pull down and rows. I feel the rows far more than the pull downs.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - shoulders & arms

Warm up

Dumbell clean & press -

16/8

20/8

24/8

Military press -

20/10

40/8

60/5

65/1

65/2

Arnie press -

16/10

20/8

Dumbell skull crusher -

10/10 x 2

12/8

Overhead press (cables) -

10/12

15/10

Cable pushdown -

30/8 x 2 ^superset

Straight bar curl -

25/10 x 2

Incline alternate curls -

12/8 x 2 ^superset

Cable hammers -

15/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cold is still affecting my sessions but not too badly today;

Chest -

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Warm up

Dumbell press -

24/10

32/8

36/8

Incline dumbell press -

24/8

28/8

32/8

Incline flies -

18/10 x 2

22/10

Decline barbell press -

60/8

80/8

90/4

Machine press (plates) -

80/7 x 5

70/7 x 2

Dumbell skullcrushers -

10/10 x 3

Parallel dips -

bodyweight/ 10 x 3 ^superset

Overhead tricep press (E-Z) -

+10/10 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs & Back

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

50/12

80/8 x 2

Leg press -

190/12

290/10 x 2

330/6 x 2

Walking lunges -

20/8 x 2

22/8

Single leg press -

70/12

100/10

120/8

Barbell rows -

80/5 x 2

90/5

Pull ups -

bodyweight/5 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders -

Warm up

Dumbell press -

24/10

28/10

34/6

Machine press (plates) -

50/12

80/10

100/6 x 2

Single lat raise -

16/8 x 3

Barbell front raise (underhand grip) -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Front raise -

14/8 x 3

Prone rear delt fly -

12/10 x 3 ^superset

Upright row -

30/10 x 3

Shrugs -

25/20 20/20 x 2

Nice workout tonight was short and intense with good aching already


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Strong dumbell press :thumb:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Back

very busy gym tonight so had to do things in reverse!

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Lat pulldown -

54/10

63/10

70/8 x 2

Barbell row -

60/10 x 2

70/8 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/10

100/8

120/8

130/4

Machine row (plates, one hand at a time) -

25/10

30/10

40/10

Deadlift (4 inches) -

20/12

60/10

100/8

130/8

160/4

Not a bad workout tonight but the gym was too crowded to really get in a rhythm


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean about a busy gym, nothing worse when you have a programme to try and stick to. I no longer have that problem as my new gym is fairly quiet after 8 pm. I used to get quite annoyed at the old place as I only had an hour and could spend 20 mins of that time waiting for equipment.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout: Legs & Chest -

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/12 x 2

Leg extension -

30/20

60/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

100/8 x 2

110/5 x 2

Front squat -

20/10

60/8 x 2

70/6

Jefferson squat -

20/10

30/10

40/10 x 2

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+40/8

+50/8 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20

200/20 x 2

Incline flies -

16/10

20/10 x 2

Incline machine press (plates) -

40/10

70/6 x 2

Didn't feel as strong as i normally do tonight, could be a number of things like diet or sleep but still had quite a good workout legs are on fire so that always a good thing!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good work mate, you over the cold yet? Your shoulder db press is almost as heavy as your chest db, what sort of inclines are you using?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Just about over the bugger now, that was actually a typo that i've just noticed, i'm on 32's not 34's.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheating basterd!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Still not far away tho!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha yeah i'm quite pleased with the 32 regardless! I feel my chest is finally starting to get somewhere now so it will catch up!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Barbell press -

20/12

50/10

70/8

80/8 x 2

Incline barbell press -

20/10

50/8

60/8

70/8

75/6

Decline press -

60/8

70/8

80/8 x 2

Decline cable flies -

5/12

7.5/12 x 2

Incline machine press (plates) -

30/10 x 7

Finished with a little traps and forearm work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders and Traps -

Warm up

Lat raises -

12/8 x 2

Dumbell press -

18/10 x 10

Machine press (plates) -

50/10

70/8

Seated lat raises -

10/8 x 3

Dumbell front raise -

14/8 x 3

Rear delt pull -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Shrugs -

32/10

36/8 x 2

Smith shrugs (behind) -

+50/10

+70/10

Shrugs -

25/12 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Back -

Foam roller (need to do more of this!)

Deadlift -

20/10

60/10 x 9

60/25 (need to higher this weight next week, far too easy!)

T-Bar row -

40/10

60/10 x 2

70/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/10

90/10

110/8

120/4/4 negatives

Seated cable row -

40/10

55/8

65/6

lat pulldwon (underhand grip) -

40/12

70/8

84/6 70/5 57/6

Finished with some light stretching.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be happy with just the foam roller at the moment.

Nice to see you seem to be enjoying your training and its paying off for you.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's Training - Legs

Foam roller work

Warm up

Squats -

20/10

72.5/10 x 10

Front squats -

40/10 x 5 (wanted 10 sets but was in pieces!)

Calf raises (leg press) -

200/10 x 3

Leg extension -

40/10

60/10

80/10 70/6 60/5

Finished with some light stretching and very sore legs!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Tonight's training - Back -
> 
> Foam roller (need to do more of this!)
> 
> ...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's Training - Legs
> 
> Foam roller work
> 
> ...


10 sets? Wtf?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> 10 sets? Wtf?


Everyone is jumping on GVT based training it seems, its the new Kettlebells mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Everyone is jumping on GVT based training it seems, its the new Kettlebells mate!


What's that then? Gvt?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

mikemull said:


> What's that then? Gvt?


German Volume Training, 10 sets of 10 reps and the like.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweat said:


> German Volume Training, 10 sets of 10 reps and the like.


Ah yes!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't see the point of 10 sets, maybe to burn more calories but not for building muscle.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm trying it out, If my aim is to be a pt, so i want to be able to actually say that i've tried these training methods out so i can say to any clients that it have x results on me, so far it's an absolute beast!

For building muscle i can see it being good, however i'll have to do less exercises to compensate for the big sets.

Today's session - Shoulders & arms

Warm up

Military press -

20/12

37.5/10 x 8

37.5/8

37.5/5

Seated machine press (plates) -

55/10 x 5

Dips -

bodyweight/15/12/12

Dumbell skull crushers -

10/10 x 3

Incline dumbell curl -

10/10

14/8

14/6 10/5 6/9

Very good workout tonight really enjoyed it and got one of the best pumps i've had on any muscle in a long time - felt great!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Chest -

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

warm up

Flat bench (1RM) -

80/1

90/1

95/1

100/1 (PB)

105/0

Flat bench -

55/10 x 10

Incline barbell bench -

45/10 x 5

Decline bench -

50/10 x 5

Incline flies -

16/10 x 3

Incline machine press (plates) -

30/10

50/5 40/3 30/4

Was absolute done by the end of this, great workout : )


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice PB welcome to the 100 club! Hope it was 2 plates!! Looks better!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha thanks mate, long time coming! It was a 25 & 15 each side 

Today's workout - Legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Leg press -

100/10

220/10 x 10

Romanian deadlift -

60/10 x 5

Walking lunges -

20/8

22/8 x 2

Single leg press -

60/10

90/10

120/8

Calf raises -

200/20 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - shoulders -

Foam roller

Warm up

Military press -

20/10

37.5/10 x 10

Smith press (behind neck) -

+20/10 x 5

Single arm lat raise -

16/8 x 3

Straight arm lat raise -

8/8 x 3 ^superset

Barbell front raise (underhand) -

20/10 x 3

Prone rear delt fly -

10/8 x 3 ^superset

Machine press (plates) -

30/10

70/8 50/7 30/10

Shrugs (same machine as above, standing on seat) -

30/10

80/10

110/10 x 2

Plate shrugs -

25/10 x 2

Happy with the workout tonight, really enkoying the gvt so far, beat last sessions progress by getting 10 full sets so getting results


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Back

Foam roller

Warm up

Deadlift -

60/10

90/10 x 10

Barbell rows -

50/10 x 5

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/8

100/8

120/4 x 2

Machine row (plates, single arm) -

20/8

40/8

55/8

Lat pulldown (narrow grip) -

56/10 x 5

Finished with some hyper extensions to end a truly grueling workout!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Legs

Foam roller

Leg extension -

30/20

60/15

80/10

Warm up

Back squat -

20/10

75/10 x 10

Front squat -

40/10 x 5

Calf raises (leg press machine) -

150/20

200/20 x 3

Jefferson squat -

40/10 x 3

Leg extension (single) -

20/10

30/10

40/8

Finished off with some light stretching.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest -

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Flat barbell bench -

60/8

90/1

100/2

60/10 x 2

55/10 x 8

Decline bench -

55/10

50/10 x 4

Incline dumbell press -

22/7

18/10 x 4

Incline flies -

16/10 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

80/8

100/4 80/5 50/7

This workout was very tiring today my chest feels gone already. Was a bit rushed but good none the less


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Romanian deadlift -

20/10

50/10

80/10 x 5

Leg press -

220/10 x 10

Walking lunges -

22/8 x 3

Single leg press -

100/10

120/8 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20

200/20 150/14 100/16

Short and sweet today, still a good outwork though


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - Shoulders

Warm up

Military press -

40/10 x 5

35/10 x 5

Machine press (plates) -

50/10 x 5

Prone delt flies -

10/10 x 3

Lat raises -

14/8 x 3

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

50/10

100/10

140/10 x 2

Had to cut my workout short due to the worlds smelliest man being in the gym, was horrific.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - back

Lat pulldown (plates) -

90/8

110/8

120/8

125/6

Barbell rows -

60/10 x 5

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

57/8

70/8

84/8

'V' shape grip -

47/8 x 2

57/8

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12

28/10 x 2

Seated row -

40/10

50/10

60/6

Couldn't get on half the stuff i wanted to tonight due to the gym being very busy including dead lifts so i might try to squeeze them in on Wednesday.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - Legs

Warm up

Back squats -

20/10

75/10 x 10

Front squats -

50/10 x 5

Smith squats (wide stance) -

+40/8 x 4

Leg extension -

60/10

70/10

80/10 70/6 60/5

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20

200/20 x 2

Finished with the foam roller and some stretching


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How are you finding the high volume training ?

Its something I have never tried.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm actually really enjoying! It can be hard mentally when you know that you have 8 more sets of squats to do but it's worth it, my legs look as if they are really responding to it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If its working well for you then stick with it. I dont think I have the stamina for 10 sets of squats.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I will definitely stick to until the new year, but i wont have much time for gym next week as work will be so busy!

Tonight's training - Chest

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Warm up

Flat bench -

60/10 x 3

55/10 x 6

50/10

Incline barbell press -

45/10 x 4

40/10

Decline press -

55/10

50/10 x 4

Incline flies -

16/8 x 2

14/8

Chest is absolutely done, couldn't even get my drop set in tonight


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

20/20 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

20/10

80/10 x 5

Leg press -

230/10 x 10

Calf raise (leg press) -

200/20 x 3

Walking lunges -

22/8 x 3

Single leg press -

60/10

90/8

E-Z preacher curl -

+20/10

+25/10

+30/8

+35/5

Hammer preacher -

10/8

12/8

14/8

Incline curls -

10/10

12/8

14/8

Quite a good workout tonight, leg are really feeling it already, was struggling a lot by the last set with the weight increase!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - shoulders -

Machine press (plates) -

30/20

50/15

70/10

30/20

Military press -

37.5/10 x 10 (did this in between two other people's 'rest' between sets!)

Arnie press -

16/8 x 2

18/8 x 2

20/7

Upright row -

20/10

25/10

30/10

Rear delt pull -

20/10 x 3

Front raise (plate) -

15/10

20/8 x 2

Lat raise -

12/8 x 3 ^superset

Shrugs -

32/10

40/10 x 2

Great workout tonight really enjoyed it, seem to be getting some results from this gvt, considering trying it whilst cutting too, will be a right bugger with a calorie deficit!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Should melt the fat away on a cut, may have to drop a few exercises though if you start to run out of steam.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - Back

Deadlift (4 inches) -

100/10 x 10

Barbell row -

60/10 x 5

T-Bar row -

40/10

60/10

65/10 50/8 40/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/10

100/8

110/6

120/4

Straight arm pulldowns -

21/12 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training (am) - Chest

Warm up

Incline dumbell press -

24/10 x 10

Flat dumbell press -

24/10 x 8

20/10 x 2

Decline barbell press -

50/10 x 5

Dips -

bodyweight/failure x 3

Cable flies -

3 sets

having to go twice today as i wont be able to go much towards xmas due to work being fairly busy!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Christmas pal.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, i hope you had a good one!

Had to take a little over a week off the gym as work got very busy and i didn't have much spare time, first day back today and did a little chest workout, i will be writing up a new program for myself next week so until then i'm just going to ease back into it.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Quick leg workout tonight;

Foam roller

Leg curl -

25/20 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

60/12

70/10

90/8

60/12

Leg press -

150/12

250/12

300/10

330/6

250/10

200/10

Calf raise (leg press) -

200/20 x 2

Single leg press -

70/12

100/10

120/8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders

Warm up

Machine press (plates) -

40/10 x 3

Military press -

20/10

30/10

40/10

50/6 x 2

50/6 (leg drive)

40/8

Arnold press -

16/8 x 5

Seated lat raise -

8/10

10/8 x 2

10/10 6/10

Front raise -

10/10 x 2

10/10 6/10

Cable face pulls -

20/10 x 2

25/10 22.5/6 20/6

Upright row (plate) -

15/10

25/10 x 3

Shrugs -

40/10

44/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Have trained back and arms this week but still easing back into it

Tonight's workout- Chest -

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

16/10 x 2

28/8 x 3

Incline barbell press -

20/10

40/10

50/10

60/8

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 2

Decline press -

20/10

60/8

65/8

75/4

Flat dumbell press -

20/10

24/10

28/8

32/5

Machine press -

40/8

80/8 x 3

Nothing special tonight just enough to stimulate the muscles.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Back & biceps -

Foam roller

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/10

100/8

140/8 x 2

140/6

60/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/10

100/8 x 2

100/5

Barbell row -

20/10

60/10 x 3

T-Bar row -

35/10

45/10

60/8 x 2

Incline dumbell curls -

12/10 x 2

Barbell curl -

20/10 x 2 ^superset

E-Z curl -

+10/10 x 3

Hammer curls -

8/10 x 3 ^superset

Great workout tonight rerally enjoyed back and bi's feel hammered and i can't even touch my shoulders at the mo!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout (AM) - Legs -

Foam roller

Leg extension -

25/20

50/12

75/8

Back squat -

20/12

50/10

70/8

90/8 x 3

50/10

Front squat -

20/10

50/8 x 3

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+50/8 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

150/20 x 3

Great workout today again really getting back into the swing of things! Changed my routine up to hit every body part twice per week so tuesday is now and twice a day job, so going back tonight for chest and tri's.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest & Tri's last night -

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Dips -

Bodyweight/10 x 3

Incline barbell bench -

20/12

40/12 x 2

50/12

65/8 x 3

Decline barbell bench -

50/10

70/8 x 3

Dumbell pullover -

20/10

30/8 x 2

Incline flies -

18/10

22/10 x 2

Machine Incline press (plates) -

30/10

50/8

60/5 50/4 30/4

Cable rope pulldown -

20/10 x 2

Cable bar pushdown -

20/10 x 2

Cable pushdown -

3.75/15 x 2

^tri set

Dumbell skullcrushers -

8/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's shoulders & traps -

Warm up

Smith seated press -

+20/12

+30/12

+40/10

+50/8 x 3

Clean and press -

30/10

35/10 x 6

45/8

Military press (behind neck) - ^superset

30/10

35/10 x 7

Seated lat raises -

8/10

10/8 x 2

Front raises -

10/10

12/10 x 2

Prone rear delt flies - ^superset

8/10 x 3

Upright row -

20/10

30/10 x 3

Shrugs -

25/15 x 3


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you going in for the Olimpia this year Mr Train Twice a Day. Chest session looks good, I have started doing dips as my main chest exercise and I really feel the stretch at the bottom and a good squeeze at the top. Im also still doing your hanging side raises for shoulders, one of my great finds of last year. They take all the momentum out of the movement and its 100 on the shoulder & traps. The weight has to be fairly low but as long as I feel them working I'm not at all bothered about the weight I use. Super set the hanging side raise with shrugs and my shoulders and traps are on fire.

I might give front squats a go on my next leg day just to keep the muscle guessing. I do find them uncomfortable but I hear they are great for quad development so I'll have a go.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Are you going in for the Olimpia this year Mr Train Twice a Day. Chest session looks good, I have started doing dips as my main chest exercise and I really feel the stretch at the bottom and a good squeeze at the top. Im also still doing your hanging side raises for shoulders, one of my great finds of last year. They take all the momentum out of the movement and its 100 on the shoulder & traps. The weight has to be fairly low but as long as I feel them working I'm not at all bothered about the weight I use. Super set the hanging side raise with shrugs and my shoulders and traps are on fire.
> 
> I might give front squats a go on my next leg day just to keep the muscle guessing. I do find them uncomfortable but I hear they are great for quad development so I'll have a go.


Ha while i'm eating like a horse (4000 cals a day) i may as well use my energy and i'm probably only going to bulk for about 6-8 weeks more. If you really want to hammer the delts do the single arm one then superset with double arm seated lat raises. Do you find them uncomfortable on the legs or shoulders?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The single arm hanging side raise hits my shoulders well but they are in no way uncomfortable apart from the burning pain associated with exercise. If they did hurt in a bad way I would stop but as yet no problems.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I meant the front squats lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Chest & Tri's

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 3

Dumbell press -

18/12

26/10

32/8 x 4

Decline barbell press -

20/10

70/8 x 2

75/8

Incline flies -

18/10

22/10 x 2

Machine press (plates) -

40/12

70/10

90/8

Rope pushdowns -

20/10 x 2

Bar pushdowns -

20/10 x 2 ^superset

Decline close grip bench press -

20/10

50/8 x 2

Tricep kickbacks -

6/10 x 2

Didn;t feel awfully strong with the workout today especially on the db press, but relatively happy with the rest of the workout


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Legs back and bi's

Warm up

Foam roller

Leg curl -

25/10 x 2

Leg press (plates) -

100/12

150/12

200/12

300/10 x 3

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

60/10

90/8 x 2

Walking lunges -

18/8

22/8 x 2

Single leg press -

70/10

100/10

120/8

Calf raises (leg press) -

200/20

250/15 x 2

Lat pulldown (v shape) -

49/12

63/10

70/8

Machine row (plates) -

25/12

40/10 x 2

Incline bicep curls -

10/10

14/10 x 2

Hammers -

drop set from 12 - 8


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great training as always mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I meant the front squats lol


Sorry pal, must be having a blond moment, even though I'm not blond.

Yes the front squats do hurt my shoulders. I need to play with the bar position or just man up.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mike!

Do you rest in on your shoulders or kind of flick your arms back?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I have tried the front squat I kind of fold my arms and raise my elbows so my arms are parallel to the floor. Does that make sence ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah it does...kind of! I prefer the method of resting it across my shoulders so my wrists dont have to bend back and find it much more comfortable.

Tonight's training - Shoulders & traps -

Warm up

Dumbell press -

18/12

22/12

26/8

28/8 x 2

Seated lat raise -

10/10 x 3

Seated straight arm lat raise -

6/12 x 3 ^superset

Cable face pulls -

15/12

20/10 x 2

Dumbell front raise -

12/10 x 3 ^superset

Machine press (plates) -

50/12

70/8

90/6 +2 forced reps

Shrugs (machine as above) -

50/10

100/10

150/10

180/8

Upright rows -

25/10

35/10 x 2


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice session once again.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's back & bi's -

Foam roller

Hyper extensions

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/10

100/10

140/8 x 2

140/5

60/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/10

110/6 x 2

Lat pulldown (under grip) -

49/12

70/8 x 2

Straight arm pulldown -

21/10 x 2

E-Z preacher curl -

+20/10 x 2

Cable hammer curl -

15/10 x 3

High cable curl -

12.5/10 x 3

Pull ups -

1/failure


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

This morning's workout- Legs

Warm up

Foam roller

Leg extension -

25/20

50/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/12

60/10

92.5/8 x 3

Front squat -

20/10

62.5/8 x 3

Calf raise (leg press) -

100/20

200/20 x 2

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+40/10

+45/10 x 2

Single leg extension -

30/10

35/10

Good workout today enjoyed it and legs felt very good today, back off to train chest and tri's later


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight's my leg night so front squats here I come.

I've not decided exactly what exercises to do but front squats will be in there.

I might just steal you session.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a good session 

Tonight's training - Chest & tri's -

Warm up

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Incline barbell press -

20/12

50/12

65/8/6

60/8

Decline barbell press -

20/12

60/8

70/8 x 2

Incline flies -

16/10

20/10

Incline machine press -

40/10

50/8

60/5 50/5 40/3

Close grip bench press -

20/10

40/10

50/8 x 2

V-shape push down -

20/12

30/10

35/10

Diamond press up -

x8 3 sets ^superset

Cable pushdowns -

3.75/12 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

A few workouts to update with:

Shoulders yesterday -

Warm up

Smith shoulder press (behind neck) -

0/12

+30/10

+40/8 x 2

Dumbell clean & press -

16/8

20/8

24/8

Behind neck press (leg drive) -

20/10

30/10

40/8

50/8

Seated lat raises -

10/8 x 2

8/10 x 2

Upright row -

30/10 x 3

Barbell shrugs -

60/10 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back & bi's -

Warm up

Machine row (plates) -

20/10

40/10

50/8 x 2

Lat pulldown -

49/10

63/10

70/8

Straight arm pulldown -

21/10 x 2

T-bar row -

25/10

40/10

60/10

70/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/10

80/10

90/8

Dumbell row -

24/10

34/10

40/8

Incline dumbell curl -

12/10 x 2

Hammers -

8/10 x 2 ^superset

E-Z preachers -

+25/8 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest & tri's

Warm up

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Flat dumbell press -

10/10

20/10

32/8

34/8

36/7

Incline barbell press -

20/10

40/10

50/10

60/8

65/6

Decline press -

70/8

75/8 x 2

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 3

Dumbell skull crushers -

8/10

10/10

12/8

V-shape pulldowns -

25/10

30/10


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

25/20 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

50/12

90/8 x 2

100/8

Leg press -

150/12

250/10

300/8

300/10 x 2

Walking lunges -

20/8

24/8 x 2

Single leg press -

50/12

90/10

130/6


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Back -

Warm up

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

90/10

110/8

130/6 + 2 forced negs

90/12

Machine row (single hand plates) -

25/10

40/10

55/8

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/10

100/10

140/8 x 3

Lat pulldown (v shape) -

40/12

49/12

70/8

84/6 +2 forced negs

Straight arm pulldown -

21/10

28/10 x 2

Dumbell row -

22/10

26/10

34/10


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rack pulls are improving mate 3 sets on 140 now! How high are the pins?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate! They're just under knee level, i was aiming to get 3 x 8 so i can up the weight next week


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training AM - Chest

Warm up

Pec dec -

25/20 x 2

Incline barbell press -

20/15

50/12

60/10

70/5 x 3

Flat barbell bench -

50/12

70/4

65/8 x 3

Dips -

bodyweight/10 x 3

Cable flies -

5/12

7.5/12 x 2

10/10 x 2

Incline machine press -

30/12

50/10

60/8

trying out mixing up my days slightly so instead of doing legs (am) and chest (pm) today i'm doing chest this morning and shoulders tonight with legs tomorrow


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders & traps

Clean & press -

40/10

45/8

50/8

55/6

Smith press (behind neck) -

+20/10

+30/10

+40/6/8

Seated lat raises -

8/10

10/10 x 3

Straight arm lat raises -

6/10 x 3

Rear delt cable pull -

15/10

20/10

25/10

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

100/10

120/10 x 2

Upright row -

30/10

35/8 x 2


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice clean and press pal!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg extension -

30/20

60/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/12

60/12

95/8 x 3

Front squat -

20/10

50/10

65/8 x 3 (PB)

Smith squat -

+40/12

+60/10

+70/8

+80/5

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20

200/20 x 2

Single leg extension -

30/10

35/10

40/8


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Yesterday's training - Legs
> 
> Foam roller
> 
> ...


Nice front squat PB! How you do them? Arms crossed? I reckon you've got a 120 back squat in you!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah i do them crossed over, the other way is too painful on the wrists for me. I've done 120 before but only like 3-4 reps and i'm going for more volume so i'm going 8+ reps


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training (AM) Legs -

Foam roller

Leg extension -

25/20

60/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

90/8

95/8 x 2

Front squat -

20/10

50/10

65/8 x 2

70/6 (PB)

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+20/12

+40/12

+60/8

+70/6

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20

200/20 x 2

250/10 x 2

Calf raises (smith) -

+40/10

+70/10

+90/10

+100/10/15

Leg extension (single leg) -

30/12

40/10

50/8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest

Warm up

Flat barbell bench -

20/15

60/8

70/8 x 2

Incline barbell bench -

20/15

40/10

50/10

60/8

70/8

75/6

Decline bench -

70/8 x 2

75/8

Incline flies -

20/10 x 3

21's (E-Z) -

+15 x 2


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Why heavier on incline than flat did you hold back!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think my shoulders were properly warmed up at the time i as doing the flat press however i might of gone heavier but can't remember lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had half a week off the gym last week due to having to do a fair bit of revision but it paid off as I'm pleased to say that yesterday i had my final exams and i'm now a fully qualified personal trainer! 

Now back smashing the gym again this week!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Back

Hyper extensions -

10 x 2

Deadlift (floor) -

20/12

60/12

80/10

120/8

130/6

^all without straps, grip getting better!

T-Bar row -

30/10

45/10

70/8 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/10

100/8

120/3

110/6 + 2 forced reps

Machine row (plates, single hand) -

30/10

40/10

50/10

60/8

Lat pulldown underhand grip -

49/12

70/8

77/8

77/8 70/4 63/4

Finished off with a little abs. Good to be back in the swing of things, going twice tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Firstly congratulations on qualifying, will this be the start of a new career ?

Secondly well done on a very impressive workout, deadlifts stand out for me. 130kg is a good weight and without straps even more impressive.

Are you still training twice a day and what are your calories looking like.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, yeah hopefully i'm going to try and get a job in a gym so i have my foot in the door and hopefully go from there, i'm hoping to get a job with some already experienced pt's working there so i can get some good advice from them.

That's the heaviest i've done without straps before but with regards to the actual lift i've gone 150+ before.

At the minute i'm still bulking (for about 3 more weeks) so my cals are usually around 3500 but on the days that i got twice i'll usually have around 4000 to compensate for the cals burnt whilst training, these are usually covered by pwo's though.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg extension -

25/20

50/15

75/10

100/6

Back squat -

20/12

60/10

80/10

100/8 x 2

105/7

Front squat -

20/12

50/10

70/6 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20

150/20 x 2 - Slow reps

Smith squat -

+20/10

+60/8 x 2

Single leg extension -

30/8

40/8

50/7

E-Z preacher -

+20/8 x 2

Reverse curl -

20/8 x 2

Hammers -

8/8 x 2 ^^ Tri-set


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Chest -

Warm up

Incline dumbell press -

10/12

34/8

36/8

36/4 + 2 forced reps

Incline pullovers -

10/10

15/10 x 2

Flat flies -

20/10 x 3

Machine incline press -

40/10

60/8 x 2

40/10

Machine decline press -

40/10

50/10

80/8

Gym was very busy tonight so we had to improvise to get the workout done hence a lot of machine used and no dips!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate very impressed with your deads! What body weight you at now?

Congrats on the quals mate good luck getting work, I think your right to get to a gym that way you can build a client base, get a steady wage when your first starting out and also be able to train whenever you want!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, i weighed myself last night and i'm just shy of 81kg my original goal was around 83 at the end of the bulk so with 3 weeks left it could be close!

Yeah i'm just wanting to get myself into any gym so i can learn from others too, i'm still going to keep my current job for some solid income and try to do both when i eventually get a gym job, just waiting on a letter from the training room which serves as a reference


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders & traps

Warm up

Behind neck shoulder press (leg drive) -

20/12

30/12

40/10

45/10

50/8

55/6 x 2

Dumbell clean & press -

20/8

24/8

Machine press (plates) -

40/12

60/10

80/8 x 2

Single arm lat raise -

14/10

16/8 x 2

Seated lat raise -

8/12 x 3 ^superset

Front raise -

15/10 x 3

Face pulls -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Upright row -

30/10 x 3

Shrugs -

32/8 22/8 x 3


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Some good volume there mate, looks a nice workout.

I've looked into the training room before but always read negitive reviews, but it was obviously good for you!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What's the training room ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A company that trains you to be a PT


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate!

It's basically just a company that train personal trainers, i think it very much depends on where its based on what tutors you have, mine was in Leeds and the tutors were excellent.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not the best quality and i had to take them myself using the mirror, but some more pics:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Warm up

Flat barbell bench -

20/15

60/8

70/8

80/6

75/6

Incline barbell bench -

20/12

50/10

60/8

65/8 x 2

Dips -

Bodyweight/10 x 3

Decline bench -

20/10

70/8 x 3

Cable flies -

3 sets x 10


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's training - Chest
> 
> Pec dec -
> 
> ...


This is more my kind of session! Apart from the gay pec dec lol!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just seen your latest photos and the difference between them and the ones at the start of your journal is amazing. Well done on some amazing progress.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> This is more my kind of session! Apart from the gay pec dec lol!


Lol purely to warm up!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Just seen your latest photos and the difference between them and the ones at the start of your journal is amazing. Well done on some amazing progress.


Thank you very much  I always struggle to see progression in myself so its always good to hear, i'll try to get some better pics up in a few weeks at the end of my bulk!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

20/20

30/15

40/10

Leg press -

100/12

200/12

300/10

350/8

350/7

350/6

Walking lunges -

20/8 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

60/10

80/10 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

90/10

Hyper extension -

bodyweight/12 x 2

Nursing a hangover today so not the best of sessions but still had to be done!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your leg press is looking amazing, some serious weight being pushed around there. A fairly low volume session for you, must be the hangover...and the 6 sets of leg press.

Good work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders -

Foam roller

Warm up

Dumbell press -

16/12

24/10

28/8 x 2

Behind neck press (leg drive) -

20/12

40/10

50/8 x 2

Front raise -

20/10 x 3

Face pulls -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Seated lat raise -

8/10 x 2

10/10

Seated rear delt flies -

8/8 x 2

10/8 ^superset

Single arm lat raise -

14/10

16/8 x 2

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

100/10

150/10 x 2

Upright row -

30/10 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Last night's training - Back

Foam roller

Machine row (plates single hand) -

25/12

50/10 x 2

60/8 x 2

Rack pulls -

60/10

100/10

145/8/6

140/4

Barbell row -

20/12

60/10

80/8 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/10

110/6

100/8

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

60/12

70/10

77/8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg extension -

25/20

50/15

75/10

Back squat -

20/12

60/12

100/8 x 2

105/8

Front squat -

20/12

60/10

70/8 x 2

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+30/12

+50/10

+60/6

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20

150/20 x 2

Single leg extension -

30/12

45/8

Really enjoyed the workout tonight everything felt good. lovingh the front squats at the moment : )


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Shoulders

Warm up

Smith press -

+30/12

+40/12

+50/8 x 2

Dumbell press -

16/12

24/8

28/6 x 2

Seated lat raise -

10/10 x 2

10/10 8/10 6/8

Barbell front raise -

20/10 x 2

Prone rear delt flies -

10/10 x 3

Barbell shrugs -

60/12

90/12

110/10

130/8 x 2

Upright row -

20/12

30/10

35/8 x 2

Machine shoulder press -

50/10

65/10

80/10

80/10 70/3 60/4


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work mate....super shrug numbers!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20

30/10

Incline barbell press -

20/12

50/10

60/10

70/6

Flat dumbell press -

20/10

28/10

34/8

36/6

Decline press -

20/10

60/10

70/8 x 2

Cable flies -

4 sets

Not the best of workouts today, didn't feel stoing at all, think i'm starting to hit a plateau. I've decided as from Monday i'm gojng to bring forward my cut 2 weeks and start, so calories will be going down, cardio up and i'll have to write myself a new program out, looking forward to it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feeling it or not that's a nice session mate.

What's the plan for the cutting routine?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate.

My training partner and i have just written out the program now after a shoulders session, we are going to do a push/pull/legs routine as follows;

Pull>Legs>Push>Rest repeat

If anyone is interested i'll type up what i'm going to be doing in each workout for the first 5/6 weeks


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think PPL is a great system, takes a bit of getting used to after a traditional split. I found I wasn't working my shoulders enough but it was due to over doing chest. Post up your new routine so us nosey buggers can steal all your ideas.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^x2

I have to indulge my ppl and other hyp trainings through the sessions of others.

Mentally my physique is ripped to hell


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's workout - Back, Traps & Biceps -

Foam roller

Pull ups (wide) -

bodyweight/8/7/4

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/12

100/12 x 2

115/12

Barbell rows -

20/12

50/12

70/12 x 3

Lat pulldown (V grip) -

42/12

70/12 x 2

70/7 (failure)

Upright rows (E-Z) -

bar/12

+20/12

+30/8

+25/12

Seated incline curls -

12/12 x 2

21's (E-Z) -

+10/1

Absoloutely done by the end of the workout and i'm starving lol, cut my calories down to around 2850 to start with and used all of my 250 carbs already with plenty of protein left


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Strong session mate....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice lifts pal. It's interesting to see how someone else approaches the same routine.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Some strong lifts there mate, no wonder your done in.

How much protein are you having in regards to the 250g carbs per day?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, push day tonight looking forward to it!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

faultline said:


> Some strong lifts there mate, no wonder your done in.
> 
> How much protein are you having in regards to the 250g carbs per day?


I'm trying to get:

Fat - 79

Carbs - 250

Protein - 285


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a lot of protein, what's that in grams per lb of weight ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I think i weigh around the 170-180 mark in pounds but not sure, i'm around 80kg. It's quite high but i'm used to high protein diets and seem to get a quite a bit of energy used from surplus protein, i will eventually come down a little more when my calories drop more.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Chest, shoulders and triceps -

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

18/12

28/12 x 2

28/10

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

30/12

60/12 x 3

Dips -

bodyweight/12 x 3

Seated lat raises -

8/12

10/12 x 2

Decline barbell bench -

60/12 x 3

CGBP -

20/12 40/12 x 3

Cable pushdown (V grip) -

25/12 x 2

Finished the workout with a light 20 min swim mosty breast stroke without the use of legs - my shoulders are done!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Overhead squats -

5/12 x 2

10/12 x 2

Back squat -

30/12

60/12

80/12 x 2

Front squat -

20/12

50/12

55/12 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20 x 5

Walking lunges -

14/12 x 3

Finished the workout today with a decent sized ab workout with a mini circuit setup consisting of step ups, burpees, squat thrusts and push ups. Also did another 20 min swim that was reversed from yesterday so no arm movement just legs.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

****ing love burpee's 

NOT lol. they make a wee boy out of you


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Backs & fronts!!! Flash git 

Solid mate... My turn to be jealous


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha when i train my legs i like to have have a day dedicated to squatting movements mainly, then the other day in the week i like to have more presses so i do both squats om the same day, the legs feel 'great' afterwards!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If "great" is a new word for fvcking battered im with ya lol.

In all honesty I liked the look of the session all round.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today was originally meant to be a rest day but we switched it off due to be off from work and things so seemed good to train today.

Back, traps and biceps -

Warm up

Pull ups (narrow) -

bodyweight/8 x 3

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/12

100/12 x 2

Machine row (plates single hand) -

20/12

40/12

50/12

Lat pulldown (plates) -

60/12

80/12

90/12

Dumbell row (push up position) -

8/12 x 2

Shrugs -

30/12 20/12 x 3

E-Z preacher curl -

+12.5/12

+20/12

+25/12

Hammer preachers -

12/12

10/12 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest, shoulders and triceps

Foam roller

Warm up

Barbell bench -

60/12

65/12

67.5/12

Clean & press -

30/12

35/12 x 2

Incline barbell -

50/12

55/12 x 2

Single arm lat raise -

14/12 x 3

Bench dips -

bodyweight/12

+15/12

+20/12

E-Z skullcrushers -

+10/12

+15/12 x 2 ^superset

Finished off the workout with a little circuit with push ups, inverted rows and wrist curls


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

how does it feel pyramiding up? could you squeeze out an extra rep or two?

dips looking awesome!

whats your BW/height?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

It feels good, but this is the first time in a while that i've been doing 12 reps so i'm just finding out what i can do really.

I'm 5'8 and i weigh around 78-80 kg


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tasty looking session mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a weekend off from training due to a couple of nights out, back on it strong again today though 

Pull -

Foam roller

Pull ups -

b/w x 9/8/7

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/12

100/12

110/12

115/12

Barbell rows -

20/12

60/12

70/12 x 2

Lat pulldown (V grip) -

49/12

70/12 x 2

Upright row -

25/12 x 2

25/12 20/12 17.5/12 x 2

Decline hammers -

8/12 x 2

Barbell curl -

20/8 x 2 ^superset

Finished off with a little ab work and some swimming.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Delivers again....


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Delivers again....


I try!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the idea of the decline hammers mate.... I'm definitely nicking some of the routines when I'm done with the strength training (maybe  )


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I wont lie, they did tickle a little bit! Go for it, hows the strength training going for you?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Next time I have a play I'm giving these bad boys a whirl.

Yeah good mate still early days but I'm getting there.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Push

Foam roller

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20

30/15

40/10

Dumbell press -

14/12

28/12 x 3

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/12

70/12 x 2

Dips -

b/w 12 x 3

Decline bench -

50/12

60/12

65/12

Cable pushdown (v grip) -

30/12 x 3

Rope pushdown -

15/12 x 3

Finished off the workout with some forearm work and a ittle blast on the treadmill


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How are you finding the p,p,l at higher reps ?

Two nice looking session as per..


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm really quite enjoying it so far, i've been doing a 'bro split' for so long that something different keeps it interesting, i'm considering adding a strength week every 3-4 weeks so that my strength doesn't go too much on this cut and maybe trying to hit the occasional 1rm


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not a great session today as it was legs and i had quite a sharp pain in my hip for the workout -

Legs -

Foam roller

Warm up

Leg extension -

25/20

50/15

75/10

Overhead squat -

10/12 x 3

Back squat -

20/10 x 3

60/12

80/12 x 2

Front squat -

20/10

50/12

50/4 - pain was quite bad so stopped

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20

150/20 x 2

200/20 x 2

Lunges -

14/8 x 3

Finished off with 15 mins on the x trainer


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still put the effort in, good to see, what's the benefits of overhead squatting opposed to front/back? never tried that


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

It's more of a posture thing really, and a lot harder to do, plus i've never really tried it so i wanted to give it a bash!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would think the over head squat would work the core really well. I know I would just fall over and look like a proper wally.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh it does, you feel it quite a lot in the shoulders too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not brave enough for the overheads yet 

Well done mate... I've been suffering with a similar pain during the fronties but introduced some groin/hip extension stuff... Worked wonders. Just my 2p


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for input!

Tonight's training - pull

Foam roller

Pull ups (narrow grip) -

b/w 8 x 3

Deadlift -

20/12

60/12

100/10 x 2

120/10

Machine row (plates single hand) -

20/12

40/12

60/10

50/10

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

90/10 x 2

Rear flies -

8/12 x 2

8/12 6/10 4/8

Shrugs -

25/12 20/12 x 3

E-Z preacher curl -

+20/12 x 2

Hammers -

8/10 x 2 ^superset

Lat pulldown -

56/10 49/8 42/5

Workout was fairly rushed tonight but really enjoyed it, back is in bits


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - push

Foam roller

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Warm up

Flat barbell bench -

20/20

50/12

70/8 - failure

60/10

65/10

Single arm lat raise -

10/12

16/12 x 2

Incline bench -

20/20

50/10

55/10

Behind neck ohp -

20/12

30/12

35/12

37.5/10

Skullcrushers (E-Z) -

+10/12

+15/12 x 2

Smith cgbp -

+30/12 x 3

Didn't have my training partner tonight so couldn't really push myself too far with the bench presses as much as i would of liked but got a massive pump from this workout


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

20/20

30/15

40/10

Leg press -

100/12

150/12

200/12

250/12 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

50/10

80/10 x 2

Single leg press -

50/12

80/12 x 2

90/12

Calf raise -

100/20 x 2

Lunges -

10/10

14/10

Finished off with some abs and some more cardio


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups (wide) -

b/w 8 x 2

Rack pulls -

60/12

100/10

120/10

135/10

155/3

Barbell rows -

60/12

75/12 x 2

Lat pulldown (v grip) -

49/12

70/12

70/10

Upright row -

20/12

30/12 20/12 x 2

Incline hammers -

8/10 x 2

Barbell curl -

20/10 x 2 ^superset

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12 x 2

Really happy with the workout today, felt strong throughout especially the rack pulls which were all done without straps just chalk.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great looking session there, strong on the back exercises and seemingly plenty left in the biceps for isolations.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate 

Today's session - push

Foam roller

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

30/12

30/10 x 2

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/12

60/12 x 2

70/10

Decline barbell press -

20/12

60/12 x 2 (wasn't feeling this today)

Seated late raises -

10/12 x 2

10/12 8/7 6/5

Dips -

b/w 12

+10/10 x 2

Incline flies -

16/12 x 3

Skullcrushers (E-Z) -

+15/12 x 2

Finished off with a quick superset on cables to kill off the tri's, hoping to do a fasted jog tomorrow morning before legs to get my cardio going a bit more


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice session pal.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Overhead squat -

10/12 x 3

Back squat -

20/12

60/12

80/10

90/10 x 2

Front squat -

20/10

50/10 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20

150/20

200/10 x 3

Leg extension -

40/12

60/12

80/12

Finished off with some ab work and swimming.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate, do you find the benefits of swimming after a session !


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm using it mainly as a cardio source, but i do feel it a hell of a lot more than running on my muscles


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I never thought on using it after a session really, if your belting along for cardio it's gotta be blitzing the muscles.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull

Foam roller

Hyper extension -

b/w 12 x 2

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/12

100/10

130/10 x 2

Chin ups -

b/w 8 x 3

Machine row (plates, single hand) -

25/12

50/12 x 2

Seated row -

30/12

45/12 x 2

Shrugs -

25/12 20/12 x 3

40/10 x 2

40/7

E-Z preacher -

+10/12

+12.5/12

+15/12

High cable curls -

7.5/12

12.5/12 Great workout tonight really enjoyed, grip is coming on very well and got a great pump tonight


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you doing any grip work or is it just progressing with the weights shifted?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've just stopped using straps as much as possible and using chalk instead, deadlifts do it wonders!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm quite lucky grip wise only used an alternated grip once on a 160dead and that was just due to playing about.

Pinch plate carries are good.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Push -

Foam roller

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Warm up

Incline dumbell bench -

14/12

24/12

28/10 x 2 (could of gone higher but 30 + 32's being used)

Behind neck press -

20/12

30/12

35/12

40/8

Decline barbell bench -

50/12

60/10 x 2

Single arm lat raise -

8/12

14/12 x 2

16/10

Low cable flies -

5/12

7.5/12

6.25/12

Rope pulldown -

20/12

V shape pulldown -

30/12

Rushed a bit at the end and no spotter today so couldn't go all out, still enjoyed the workout, will have to gradually start including more of the dreaded cardio sooon


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

15/20

30/15

45/10

Romanian deadlift -

20/12

60/12

90/12 x 2

Leg press -

150/12

200/12

250/10 x 2

280/10

Calf raises -

150/20

200/12 x 2

230/12 x 2

Walking lunges -

12/10

16/10 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

90/12

110/12

Finished off today with some ab work and 1500m on the rower. Been handing my cv round the last couple of days and had an informal interview with fitness first today, seemed to go well but a slight stumbling block is after 12 weeks there they will be wanting £100 rent per week, does anyone know if this is the norm or a bit high?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone's gonna have the wobbles tomorrow!! Good work Si

I may have to jump on the Romanians myself (that sounded better in my head), my deads fall apart getting the bar back down.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not actually too bad today, as it's rest day i've only had a cheeky 15 min fasted jog today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just to keep things ticking over.

How did you get on with the calve dynamics ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Just to keep things ticking over.
> 
> How did you get on with the calve dynamics ?


I forgot all about them! What a muppet lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - pull (strength)

Foam roller

Pull ups (wide) -b/w 8 x 2

Rack pulls -

60/10

100/10

140/5 x 3

Barbell rows -

60/5

80/5

100/5 x 2

Lat pulldown (V grip) -

49/10

70/5 x 2

84/5

Upright row -

30/10 x 2

35/10 x 2

High cable curls -

10/10

Very rushed workout yesterday as i had to get back for work so couldn't really get into the swing of things


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome session, strong rack pull and rows mucker.

You pulling the barbell rows straight off the rack ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, i deadlift it up get into position then perform the rows dorian yates style


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - push (strength) -

Warm up

Pull ups -

b/w/ 8

Flat dumbell press -

12/15

26/10

34/5

38/3 x 3

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/10

70/10

100/3

90/3 x 2

95/3

Decline barbell bench -

20/10

60/10

80/3 x 3

80/7 (failure will up weight next time)

Seated lat raises -

10/10 8/10 6/10 x 2

6/10 8/10 10/6 - much harder this way!

E-Z skullcrushers -

+10/12

+20/10 x 2

Dips -

b/w 10 x 3

Good workout today, was in no rush and with my training partner so all good, finished with a quick 1000m interval rowing. Got an interview with fitness first tomorrow so my career could finally be starting!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Thanks mate, i deadlift it up get into position then perform the rows dorian yates style


Awesome- nuff said.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - legs (strength) -

Treadmill 5 min warm up

Foam roller

Leg ext -

30/20

60/15

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

100/5

120/3 x 2

110/3

Front squat -

20/10

60/5

70/3

80/3 x 3 (PB)

Jefferson squat -

30/8 x 2

35/8 x 2

Calf raise -

100/12

150/12

200/12 x 2

200/15

Finished off with a little ab work. Also had my 2nd interview with fitness first today and i have been offered a job!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great PB mate :thumb:

Also Jeffersons ?!? Don't see them that often, well played.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate 

Yeah i wanted another quad dominant exercise in the routine so i went with them, very good under-used exercise!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yeah i wanted another quad dominant exercise in the routine so i went with them, very good under-used exercise!


Certainly one of the more obscure I give you that


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups (narrow) -

b/w 8 x 3

Rack pulls -

20/10

60/10

100/5

140/5 x 5

Lat pulldown (plates) -

30/10

70/10

100/10 x 2

Rear delt flies -

10/10 x 3 ^superset

Machine row (plates single hand) -

35/10

65/5 x 2

Shrugs -

40/10 x 2

20/10 x 2

E-Z preacher -

+20/10 x 2

Hammers -

8/10 x 2 ^superset


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not been in for a while hope your good mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey mike, i'm doing good thanks, had lots of things happening recently!

How are you, family good?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - push

X trainer for 10 mins to warm up

Warm up

Incline dumbell press -

16/10

26/10

32/5 x 3

Shoulder press (behind + infront = 1 rep)

20/10

30/5

35/5

40/5 x 2

Bench press -

20/10 - dropped the bugger on my head racking it wrong lol

70/3

80/3 x 3

Single arm lat raise -

14/10

16/10 x 2

Incline flies -

16/10 x 3

Weighted bench dips -

+20/10

+30/10 x 2

+35/10

Finished off with a tri-set on the cables using 3 different attachments.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ffs mate lucky you didn't drop the 80!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Could of been a painful one!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

This morning's training - Legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Leg curl -

20/20

30/15

40/10

Sumo deadlift (first time trying) -

30/10

50/10

70/5

80/5

90/5 x 2

Leg press -

100/10

200/10

250/10

300/5

350/3 x 3 (PB)

Calf raises -

200/20 x 3

Romanian deadlift -

20/10

60/10

80/10 x 2

Single leg press -

60/10

90/10 x 2

Finished off with a little abs, was absolutely done afteer this workout


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Could of been a painful one!


On the plus side i doubt you would have known much about it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So come on how did you find the sumos mate?? Judging by the fact you hit a big 90 on a first outing I'm guessing your pleased.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I watch a lot of fitness channels on youtube and seen a few guys doing it, and since i love doing deadlifts i thought i'd give it a whirl!

Yeah i was pleased could of gone heavier but i wanted to make sure my form was right


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - pull

Foam roller

Pull ups (wide) -

b/w 8 x 3

Deadlift -

20/10

60/10

90/10

110/10

120/10

Barbell rows -

20/10

50/10

70/12 x 2

Prone dumbell rows -

20/10

22/10 x 2

Prone flies -

8/10 x 3 ^superset

Upright rows -

35/10 20/10 x 3

Shrugs -

28/20 x 3

Incline curls -

12/10 x 5

Hammer curls (barbell type thing) -

+10/10 x 3

Lat pulldown (V grip) -

49/10

70/10

70/7

70/6 56/5 42/6

Finished with a little abs and a few hypers, great workout all round today, tired.com.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Push

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

14/12

26/10

30/10

30/9

30/8

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/10

70/10

70/9 x 2

Dips -

b/w 10 x 3

Decline barbell press -

20/10

50/10

60/10 x 2

Seated lat raises -

10/10 8/10 6/10 x 3

Skullcrushers (E-Z) -

+15/10

+15/15 x 2

CGBP (smith) -

+30/10 x 2

Finished off with a few cable flies just to stretch out a bit


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training -legs

Foamin'

Leg ext -

30/20

60/10

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

80/10 x 2

90/10 x 2

Front squat -

20/10

50/10

60/10

65/10

70/8

Jefferson squat -

20/10

30/10

40/10

45/10

Calf raise -

150/25 x 3

Single leg ext -

20/10

30/10

40/10 Very quick workout as going out tonight but still had to squeeze in legs day!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Leg day will here by be known as squat day 

Nice session pal, very envious of the fronties.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

When you start the job mate? Good luck!

How's the head after the benching accident?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers jimmy, loving the front squats at the mo, i'm tempted to try them before back squats one day and see what i can really do!

Thanks mike, i start in about 2 weeks, quite anxious about it but excited at the same time  the head is fine, my head is harder than most diamonds so i had to check i didn't break the bar!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

There's something definitely wrong with you mate :lol:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups (narrow) -

b/w 8 x 3

Rack pulls -

20/10

70/10

110/10

130/10 x 2

Machine row (plates single hand) -

25/10

50/10

60/10

65/8 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/10

90/10 x 2

105/8

Rear flies -

8/10 x 4 ^superset

Shrugs -

40/10 x 3

Seated dumbell curls -

10/10 x 2

14/8

Reverse preachers (E-Z) -

+15/10 x 3

Cable high curls -

7.5/10

10/10

12.5/10 Felt really strong today - a great feeling!  good workout enjoyed it muchly!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And you had the cheek to call my session "intense"

Good hit bud.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha thanks mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Front squats are very impressive. I just can't seem to get the bar to sit correctly. On the last rep of my final set last night I ended up with the bar in a military press type position with no contact with my shoulders what so ever. Need to work on form.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thnaks mate, do you flick your wrists back or rest the bar on your shoulders?

Today's workout - push

Foamin

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

16/10

24/10

28/10

28/9

28/8

Behind neck press -

20/10

30/10

35/10 x 3

barbell press -

20/10

50/10

60/10

Machine chest press (plates) -

50/10

80/10

90/10

Single arm lat raises -

14/12

16/12 x 2

Incline cable flies -

5/12

7.5/10 Finished off with a little triceps work, was a little rushed but quite happy with the workout overall.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Leg press -

100/10

150/10

200/10

250/10

300/10 x 3

Sumo deadlift -

20/10

30/10

50/10

70/10 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

50/10

70/10 x 2

80/10

Single leg press -

60/10

90/10

110/10

120/8

Calf raises -

150/15

200/15

200/20

Finished off with a little abs work and a good jacuzzi soak  Strength week starting again tomorrow!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Animal..... :blink:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull (strength) -

Foam roller

Pull ups (wide) -

b/w 8 x 3

Rack pulls -

20/5

60/5

110/5

140/5 x 2

155/3 x 3

Barbell row -

60/10

80/10

100/5 x 3

Lat pulldown (V grip) -

49/10

70/5

84/5 x 2

91/5 77/4 63/6

Upright row -

20/10

35/10 x 2

40/8 x 2

E-Z preacher -

+20/10

+30/8 x 2

Hammers -

8/8 x 3 ^superset

Think i'm coming down with the old man flu, could tell with my breathing today, quite pleased with the workout though


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice rowing!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Push

Foam roller

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

16/12

28/5

34/5

38/3 x 3

Dumbell shoulder press -

16/8

24/8

28/5 x 3

Dips -

b/w 10

+10/10 x 3

Seated lat raises -

10/10 8/10 6/10 x 2

6/10 8/10 10/7

E-Z skullcrushers -

+10/10

+20/10

+25/8

Decline bench -

60/8 x 3

Cold is starting to take it's toll on me a bit now, but happy with the numbers today


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You must be feeling a little off because the volume of this workout is below insane..another solid session now you need to rest up and try and recover from both the workout and the cold. You need a big bowl of chicken soup, does the trick every time.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha i'm getting some chicken soup for lunch! Will be going gym today, its squat day but i'm not gonna push myself too much and then go into the steamer after to try and sweat the bugger out of me!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck with the soup and steam mate


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - legs (strength) -

Foam roller

Warm up

Calf raises -

100/20 x 3

Back squat -

60/10

100/5

120/5

110/5 x 2

Front squat -

40/5

70/5

75/5 x 3

Jefferson squat -

30/10 x 2

45/10 x 2

50/10 x

Single leg ext -

40/10 x 2

45/8

Finished off with some ab work and a good steam! Might try to get some progress pictures up in a bit!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Squats galore !!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't beat a good squat day!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You missed the overhead squats.... Seriously though another good session as always Mr consistency. All this training should yield some good results and if your diet is anywhere near as well planned as your workout you should be looking good.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

My diet is usually good, but it's been pretty poor over the weekend, plus when i get a cold my appetite goes way down!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's training - legs (strength) -
> 
> Foam roller
> 
> ...


Decent session under the weather!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> My diet is usually good, but it's been pretty poor over the weekend, plus when i get a cold my appetite goes way down!


I have the opposite as when I get a cold I just want to eat. It must be the medication but I always get super hungry.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Some progress pics, no pump and i have no clue how to pose lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Pull

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups (narrow) -

b/w 8 x 3

Rack pulls -

20/10

60/10

110/5

140/5

150/5 x 2

160/3/2 (over double b/w)

Machine row (plates single hand) -

20/5

40/5

60/5

70/5 x 3

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/5

120/5 x 3

120/5 80/7 40/9

Prone rear flies -

10/10 x 3 ^superset with working sets

Upright row -

35/5

40/5 x 3

Shrugs -

25/10 20/10 x 3

Incline curls -

10/10

16/8 x 3

Preacher reverse curls (E-Z) -

+15/8 x 3

E-Z preacher -

+25/8 x 2

21's (E-Z) -

+25 x 2

Monster of a workout today very high volume and loved it! Finished off with a little bit or circuits for some cardio.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Impressive session mate, I take my hat off to you.

;somebody's gonna be sore tomorrow 

Also looking lean matey.. Squats clearly paying off too :thumb:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Went to the gym today, but really couldn't get my head in the game so nothing really to report!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Went to the gym today, but really couldn't get my head in the game so nothing really to report!


Rest, regroup, come back stronger! Like a spartan!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone has one of "those" days mate.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Took the weekend off to try and get my head straight, got a little going on at the minute so need to to get my head back to relieve some stress at the gym!

Yesterday's session - pull

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups (wide) -

b/w 8 x 3

+10/4

Rack pulls -

60/10

100/10

120/10 x 2

125/10

Barbel rows -

60/10

80/10 x 2

85/10

Lat pulldown (plates) -

90/10 x 2

100/10

Shrugs -

25/10 x 4

E-Z preacher curl -

+20/10 x 2

+25/10 x 2

Upright row -

30/10 x 3

Barbell curl -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Also did some cardio this morning in the way of chasing 2 excited dogs around york race course!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That is a lot of heavy volume !

Awesome.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks man 

Today's workout - push

Foam

Warm up

Incline barbell -

50/10

60/10

70/6

65/8

Decline barbell -

60/10

70/10 x 2

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/10

60/10

70/10

75/10 x 2

Dips -

b/w 10 x 3

Press ups -

b/w/10 x 3 ^superset

Seated lat raises -

10/10 9/10 8/10 7/10 x 2

10/8 9/8 8/8 7/8

Bench dips -

+20/10

+30/10

+40/10 x 2

+20/10 +40/10 +20/8

Finished off with some cable work. Wasn't too happy with my chest movements tonight but everything else felt good, triceps and delt were completely fried by the end of the workout!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ffs 40+ on dips after a push session..... You really do have a sadistic streak


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Some progress pics, no pump and i have no clue how to pose lol
> 
> View attachment 116487
> View attachment 116489
> ...


Looking good, can see some clear progress. Shoulders arms and back are showing through very nicely. Also look lean to.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Stole my superset lol!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Stole my superset lol!


...and i'll be stealing it again!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - pull

Foam roller

Deadlift -

60/10

80/10

110/10

120/5 (felt i was leaning forward too much so switched to rack pulls)

Rack pulls -

125/10

130/10

Pull ups -

b/w 8 x 2

b/w 12

T-Bars -

20/10

35/10

50/10

60/10

70/10

Lat pulldown (narrow grip) -

49/10

70/10

77/8 + 2 x 2

Upright row -

30/10 x 2

35/10 x 2

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

120/10 x 4

E-Z preacher -

+10/10

+15/10

+20/10

+25/10

+27.5/8

Incline dumbell curls -

14/8 x 3

Spider curls - think they're called this, its where you lie prone with your arms dangling -

6/10 x 3 - Very slow with pause at the top

Good workout overall today, didn;t like the feel of deadlifts off the floor, so when i start gvt i will do them off the floor to get used the feel again.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - push

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

14/12

32/10 x 3

34/8

Behind neck press -

20/10

30/10

35/10 x 2

37.5/8

32.5/10

Incline dumbell press -

24/10

26/10 x 2

Single arm lat raise -

12/10

14/10

16/10

Decline press -

20/15

60/10

70/8 x 2

Bench dips -

+20/10

+40/10 x 3

+45/10 +25/6

Finished off with some cable work on the tri's and a some ab work


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a LOT of volume shifted in back to back sessions :surrender:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> That's a LOT of volume shifted in back to back sessions :surrender:


Go big or go home!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Catching up on things, looking good in here pal, nice lifts and fitting in lots of sessions it seems.

What do u do, 5 sessions a week?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, i'm currently doing 3 on 1 off repeat. Seems to be working well at the moment on my current training plan.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Sumo's -

20/10

50/10

80/10 x 2

90/10

Leg press -

100/10

200/10

300/10 x 3

Romanian deadlift -

20/10

60/10

80/10 x 2

Calf raise (leg pres) -

200/20 x 3

Calf raise (smith seated) -

+30/20

+60/20 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

90/12

110/8


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - push

Foam roller

Warm up

Flat dumbells -

16/10

32/5

36/5

38/5 x 3

Decline barbell -

20/10

60/5

80/5

85/5

82.5/5 60/11 + 4 negatives

Machine press (plates) -

40/5

60/5

80/5

110/5 80/5 60/8 40/10

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/5

80/5 x 2

85/5

40/20

Seated lat raises -

10/10 8/10 7/10 x 3

Incline flies -

20/8 x 3

Dumbell skulls -

10/10

12/8 x 2

Bench dips -

+20/10

+40/5

+50/5 x 2

+50/10 +25/10

Quite a workout today really enjoyed it, did a much better warm up today and felt a lot better because of it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Very strong pressing...especially throwing around the 38's


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I want the elusive 40's for some good solid reps!

Today's training - pull

Foam

Warm up

Pull ups -

b/w 8 x 3

Rack pulls -

70/10

110/5

150/5

160/3/2

(b/w) 75/25

Rows -

70/5

100/5 x 3

Lat pulldown (V grip) -

56/5

71/5

78/5

84/5

91/4

Cable row -

20/12

30/10

40/8

50/6

Shrugs -

25/10 20/10 x 3

Incline curls -

16/5 x 3

Spider curls -

6/10 x 3 ^superset

Seated hammers -

10/10 x 2


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice lifts all round, iv got back tomorrow and now I'm in the mood for it.

I might have a go at rack pulls as I don't want to put too much stress on my legs. Where do you go from ? Iv always gone from just below my knees and it feels about right.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I much prefer rack pulls now, it takes the emphasis off the hammys and since i now do sumo's i'm sticking to this for a while. It's on the bottom of the squat rack so it works out with the plates a few inches off the floor, knees is usually right.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will get a video sorted and post in my journal.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rack pulls are gay! Deadlift is king!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Rack pulls are gay! Deadlift is king!


Ha deadlifts are great but since i do sumo's i want something to focus more on my back taking the hammy's out of it more.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull (legs tomorrow) -

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups

b/w 8 x 3

Rack pulls -

20/10

60/5

100/5

140/5

150/3 x 2

Machine row (plates single hand) -

30/10

50/8

60/5

65/5

65/6 50/8 40/8 20/10

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/5

120/5 x 3

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

80/10

120/10 x 2

160/10 x 2

160/10 120/12 80/21

Upright row -

35/10 x 3

E-Z preachers -

+20/10 x 2

+25/8 x 2

+30/6 x 2

Reverse E-Z preachers -

+10/10

+15/10 x 2

Incline curls -

12/8 x 3

Spider curls -

6/8 x 3 ^superset


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - legs

Foam roller

Warm up

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

90/5

110/5 x 2

100/5 x 2

Front squat -

20/10

50/10

70/5 x 2

80/3

Smith squat (wide stance) -

+25/10

+40/8 x 2

+50/8 x 2

Leg ext -

45/15

65/12

85/10

105/8

Seated calf raise -

50/12 x 4

Only a quick workout today at a different gym, the one where i will be working at, so went to assess the gym really as i havent been there in years


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's training - legs
> 
> Foam roller
> 
> ...


Good sessions mate! Is this David Lloyd did you say you was working at? I can't remember sorry.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

No it's fitness first mate, i'm using david lloyds at the moment.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> No it's fitness first mate, i'm using david lloyds at the moment.


Sorry I remember now!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Having half a week off gym this week, maybe a full week will see how it goes but i have a 2 day boxing course starting tomorrow and then its my birthday on friday!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Many happy returns for Friday mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been a little inactive recently so just popped in to see how you are doing. Everything seems to be progressing very nicely, as is always the case in here. Have a great birthday.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers guys!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a drink on us


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have fun on the course!

Have a good one on Friday maye


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Course completed and major doms in my back and shoulders!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Course completed and major doms in my back and shoulders!


Good lad.

How'd you feel it went?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy birthday in case I don't get on tomorrow!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Really good thanks, i feel i learnt quite a bit and will be a very good tool to have.

Today's training - Push

Foam (much needed!) 

Warm up

Flat barbell -

60/8 x 8

Military -

35/6 x 8

40/8 x 2

Machine incline press (plates) -

50/10 x 5

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

50/10 x 5

Incline flies -

16/10 x 4

Seated lat raises -

10/10 x 4

Tricep extension -

24/10 x 3

Kickbacks -

5/10 x 3 ^superset

Enjoyed the workout today, jacuzzi was very nice on the aching muscles too!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - pull

Warm up

Pull ups -

b/w 8 x 3

Rack pulls -

80/8 x 4

90/8 x 3

110/8

Rows -

60/8 x 4

70/8 x 4

Lat pulldown (plates) -

100/8

110/8 X 2

Upright row -

35/8 x 3

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

100/10 x 2

140/10 ^superset

Incline curls -

12/10 x 3

Incline hammers -

8/10 x 3 ^superset

Spider curls -

6/8 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Have done a few workouts over the course of the weekend but nothing much just easing back into the swing of things trying to get rid of this bloody cold! Back on it today;

Push -

Foam

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

34/5

36/5 x 2

40/5 x 2 (PB)

Incline barbell press -

20/15

50/5

60/5

70/5 x 3

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

40/5

60/5

80/5

90/5 x 3

Military press -

20/10

40/5 x 2

45/5

50/5

Bench dips -

+20/10

+40/10 x 3

0/10 +20/8 +40/6 +20/6 0/5 <beast set!!

Very happy with the workout today and finally got the elusive 40's for some good reps!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done on the PB, going great guns in here


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Have done a few workouts over the course of the weekend but nothing much just easing back into the swing of things trying to get rid of this bloody cold! Back on it today;
> 
> Push -
> 
> ...


Haha well done fella!

I owe you PB reps... Gotta spread some love first.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha thanks guys really pleased to have got the buggers finally up!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

45's next


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull -

Foam

Warm up

Pull ups -

b/w 8

+5/8 x 2

Rack pulls -

20/10

70/5

100/5

140/5 x 2

150/5

Machine row (plates) -

25/10

45/5

55/5

65/5 x 2

65/6 45/8 25/10

Lat pulldown (V-shape) -

56/5

77/5

84/5 x 2

Shrugs (shoulder press) -

100/15 x 3

Upright row (plate) -

20/10 x 3 ^superset

Preachers E-Z -

+20/10 x 2

+25/10 x 2

Straight bar curl -

20/12 x 3

Lying cable hammers -

15/8 x 2

15/8 12.5/5 10/4


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Still got this horrible cold that i can't seem to shift, but here was today's workout - Push

Foam roller

Warm up

Flat barbell press -

20/15

55/8 x 8

Dumbell shoulder press -

16/8 x 4

20/8 x 4

Dips -

b/w 10 x 2 Superset with press ups 10 x 2

Seated lat raises -

10/10 8/10 6/10 x 2

Machine incline press (plates) -

20/12

40/10

60/8 40/6 20/7

Dumbell skullcrushers -

8/10

10/10 x 2

Had absolute no energy left to finish off triceps so had to cut workout there.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate you still managed a decent session whilst being run down... Takes plenty of doing.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Pull

Foam

Warm up

Deadlift -

20/10

60/10

100/8 x 2

120/5 x 2

130/3

140/2

Barbell rows -

50/8

65/8 x 7

Lat pulldown (plates) -

80/8

100/8 x 2

90/8

80/8

40/12

Shrugs (shoulder press) -

80/15

130/12 x 2

160/10 x 2

Finished there tonight as i was rushing, still a good enjoyable workout


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Working quite a bit at the moment and starting dating a girl so trying to find time for the gym is a bit difficult at the minute, but been gym last 2 days so here are the workouts;

Yesterday - push

Warm up

Flat dumbells -

24/8

34/5

40/5 x 2

Dumbell shoulder press -

18/10

24/5

26/5

28/5 x 2

Incline barbell -

20/10

50/5

65/5 x 3

Single arm lat raises -

12/10 x 2

16/10

Military press -

20/10

30/8

40/8 x 2

Dips -

b/w 10 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - pull

Foam

Warm up

Pull ups -

b/w 8 x 2

+6/8

Rack pulls -

20/10

60/5

100/5

140/5 x 2

Barbell rows -

60/8

80/8 x 4

Lat pulldown (V grip) -

49/5

77/5

84/5 x 3

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12 x 2

Shrugs -

25/12 20/12 x 2

Finished the workout there, didn't do too much on arms the last 2 days as i'm getting a tattoo tomorrow so didn't want them pumped lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What tat you getting mate any pics? I need some work doing as well! Nice work on the db press PB! And are those deads from the floor or the rack?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Its some Chinese writing down the back of the arm translating to 'strength to overcome' I'll try to get a pic up!

Those deads were off the floor for 140 x 2, need to get back into floor deadlifts more!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice ink. Is that the correct thing to say ?? I have thought about getting a tattoo but could never decide what to have. Plus I'm a bit of a wuss.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I've googled it it says I take it up the ****ter!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I've googled it it says I take it up the ****ter!


There's always one!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha 

Yesterday's training - Legs

Foam

Warm up

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

75/10 x 3

Front squat -

20/10

50/10 x 2

60/10 x 2

Single leg press -

70/15

100/10

120/10

130/8

Calf raises (leg press) -

200/20 x 2

Finished off with some abs. Only a short session yesterday and don't have time to go tonight but will be on it tomorrow


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - push

Warm up

Flat dumbells -

26/10

34/5

40/5 x 3

Military press -

20/10

40/5

45/5 x 2

50/5

55/3

Decline barbell -

20/10

70/5 x 3

Machine shoulder press (plates) -

30/20

40/20

70/15

Incline flies -

12/15 x 3

Bench dips -

b/w 10 +20/10 +25/10 +20/10


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not been on much recently, been working a lot, under a bit of pressure and having women problems so not been feeling myself recently or having much time to train. Written myself a new program to get re-motivated and help with my workload.

Changed from training each body part from twice to once per week in a more traditional split;

Mon - Back & biceps

Tue - Shoulders & traps

Wed - off

Thur - Legs & core

Fri - off

Sat - off

Sun - Chest & triceps

This will be a high volume consisting of a variation to gvt with superset and tri sets.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session

Back & biceps -

Pull ups -

3 x failure

Deadlift -

60/10

90/8 x 8 (too easy, more weight next week)

Barbell rows -

60/8 x 8 (too easy, more weight next week)

Lat pulldown -

63/12 x 3

superset with

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12 x 3

Biceps tri - set

Incline curl -

14/8 x 3

Straight bar curl -

20/10 x 3

Reverse curl -

15/12 x 3

Will be adding a back drop set somewhere, maybe some sort of row.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training -

Shoulders & traps -

Face pulls -

15/10

20/10

25/10

Military press -

30/10

40/8 x 8 (adding more next week)

Dumbell press -

16/10

22/8 x 8

Seated lat raise -

12/10 x 3

superset with

Barbell front raise -

20/10 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

40/10

60/15 40/5 20/6

Traps tri-set

Bar shrugs -

60/10 x 3

Upright row -

25/12 x 3

Plate shrugs -

25/15 x 3


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice split! How's the job going?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, its started very slow, i've trained a few people but no paying clients yet only taster sessions and taking classes


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Thanks mate, its started very slow, i've trained a few people but no paying clients yet only taster sessions and taking classes


Am I right thinking you'll get a basic wage but your pt stuff will top up your wage?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

No i don't get paid a penny! the first month has been rent free and ive worked for the gym in return but eventually i start working for the gym less and pay rent, so if i dont start getting clients soon, i;m out of pocket.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> No i don't get paid a penny! the first month has been rent free and ive worked for the gym in return but eventually i start working for the gym less and pay rent, so if i dont start getting clients soon, i;m out of pocket.


That's bull****! Hope it works out and you get some mate! You been marketing yourself? Posters, business cards, Facebook, twitter?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been trying to here and there, but the fact that i have another job to keep getting money, plus everything ive got going on its getting difficult!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> I've been trying to here and there, but the fact that i have another job to keep getting money, plus everything ive got going on its getting difficult!


What's your other job? My advice old be to get some free business cards done i always get offers emailed to me. Leave them at your gym and in local shops etc. Start a Facebook and a twitter page advertising yourself as si pt or whatever you wanna be called and get it on all the buy/sell groups, get your mates to share it so it spreads and then start tweeting and commenting on people's twitter. Celebs/famous pt's fitness pages and groups. Spread your self about. Some good examples on here of how to bull**** and market yourself!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I just work at a sainsbury's mate, nothing special but pays the bills lol

I'm looking at creating a facebook page today so will see how that goes.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

In case anyone is interested -

https://www.facebook.com/SimonBrayPersonalTrainer?ref=hl


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs & core

Foam roller

Seated leg curl -

30/20

40/15

50/12 30/10

Leg extension -

60/20

80/15

100/10 50/10

Front squat -

50/8

55/8 x 8

Back squat -

50/10

75/8 x 8

Seated calf raise -

30/20

50/20 x 3

Dumbell romanian deadlift -

14/12

20/12

26/12

Cable crunch -

25/25 x 2

Side bends -

15/15 x 2


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not on fb but liked it from my mrs mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Playing serious catch up mate if in honest.

Liked and shared the FB page... Will drop you an inbox later in there.

:thumb:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You need to get potential clients on here, once they see how dedicated, organised and professional you are about your own training they would be silly not to give you a go.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not aware of many people on here being from around my area, might be worth a shout though!

Managed to fit in a session during work at the gym today when it was quiet so did chest and tri's today rather than tomorrow!

Foam roller

Warm up

Flat barbell bench -

20/15

40/12

60/8 x 6

55/8 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

16/12

24/8 x 8

Flat dumbell flies -

14/12 x 3

Superset with

Flat dumbell pullovers -

28/12 x 3

Machine press -

40/8

60/6 50/6 40/7 30/6 20/5

Dips -

b/w 10

b/w 8 x 2

E-Z skull crushers -

+10/12

+20/12

superset with

Cable pushdowns (single hand) -

3/15 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back & biceps -

Foam roller

Deadlift -

20/10

60/10

110/8 x 8

Barbell row -

60/8

70/6 x 6

60/8

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/12 x 3

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12

28/12 x 2

Seated row -

25/12

50/8 45/5 40/4 25/9

Bicep tri-set -

Incline dumbell curl -

14/ 8 x 3

Straight bar curl -

20/10 x 3

Reverse curl -

15/12 x 3


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All looking good as usual. Any news on the PT front yet ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, no paying clients yet but i've got some good ideas on the go to get my name out there a bit.

Today's training - Shoulders & traps -

Foam roller

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/12

30/12

45/8 x 4

45/6

42.5/8 x 2

Seated dumbell press -

16/10

22/8 x 8

Seated lat raise -

12/12 x 3

superset with

barbell front raise -

20/12 x 3

machine press drop set -

40/12

60/12

80/6 60/5 40/6 20/8

Traps tri-set -

Bar shrugs -

90/10 x 3

Upright row -

30/12 x 3

Plate shrugs -

25/15 x 3

^Pain!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

See the fb is coming along mate! Don't worry ill only take 10% when the money starts coming in!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha very generous of you!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I must admit, i'm currently considering doing a little cycle... and not the bike kind


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheeky........


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ill be keeping an eye on this I reckon there will be some good gains coming soon!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha i'm feeling pressured to try to look great to be able to get more clients, so i'm just gonna have a bit of a research into anavar


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Legs & core

Foam roller

Leg curl -

30/20

40/15

50/10

20/20

Leg extension -

60/20

80/15

100/10

50/20

Back squat -

40/10

75/8 x 8 - up weights next week

Front squat -

20/10

55/8 x 8 - up weights next week

Dumbell romanian deadlift -

20/12

26/12 x 2

30/12

Single leg press -

60/10

80/8

90/6

Seated calf raise -

40/20

50/15 x 5 (30 sec rest)

Cable crunches -

25/25 x 3

supersert with

Side bends -

15/15 x 3


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well that's certainly all there mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

My legs are a little sore today


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest & Arms -

Warm up

Pec dec -

40/20

50/15

60/10

70/8

50/15

Flat barbell -

20/15

40/12

60/8 x 8

Incline dumbell press -

22/8

26/8 x 7

26/6

Dumbell pullover -

30/12 x 3

Superset with

Flies -

16/10

14/12 x 2

Machine press (drop set) -

40/12

60/6 50/5 40/6 30/4

Dips -

b/w 15

b/w 12

b/w 10

Cable pushdown -

26/12

36/12 x 2

Superset with

Overhead extension -

15/12 x 3

Concentration curl -

14/12

16/10 x 2


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

very nice looking session mate...feeling the burn?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely, the pullover/flies superset is a beast!

yesterday's session - power

Very quick session but new pb so all good!

Clean & press -

20/8

40/8 x 2

50/6

60/6

65/3

70/1 (PB)

72.5 failed...just!

Happy overall felt good, will try to implement a power type day into my split consisting of things like this, box jumps and so on


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Back & biceps -

Foam roller

Hypers -

b/w 12 x 3

Deadlift -

20/10

60/10

100/8

120/8 x 7

Barbell row -

60/8

70/8 x 7

Lat pulldown -

61/12 x 3

superset with

Straight arm pulldown -

19/12 x 3

Lat pulldown (hammer strength) -

40/12

80/8 70/6 60/5

Bicep tri-set -

Incline curls -

16/8 x 3

Straight bar curl -

20/10 x 3

Reverse curl -

15/12 x 3

Struggled with this workout a bit today, all the weights felt heavier than normal and my grip was failing on me alot today, even had to use straps for the rows!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout- shoulders & traps -

Foam roller

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/12

30/12

45/8 x 6

45/6

40/8

Seated dumbell press -

16/10

24/8 x 5

22/8 x 3

Seated lat raises -

12/4 - got sharp pain so moved to lower weight

8/12 x 3 - felt very easy but didn't want to risk injury

superset with

Barbell front raise -

20/12 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

40/12

60/10

80/8 60/6 40/7

Traps tri-set -

Barbell shrug -

90/10 x 3

Upright row -

30/12 x 3

Plate shrugs -

20/15 x 3


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Today's workout- shoulders & traps -
> 
> Foam roller
> 
> ...


Popped in to have a moan that you had been slacking but apparently your journals disappeared from my subscribed list and truth be known your working your nuts off!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

30/20

40/15

50/10

25/25

Leg extension -

60/20

70/15

80/10

40/15

Back squat -

20/12

77.5/8 x 8

Front squat -

20/10

60/8 x 8

Dumbell romanian deadlift -

22/12

32/12 x 3

Finished with a little calves and abs but will do more at work later!

On a side note, my page has reached 100 likes!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only two different types of squat, your slipping...tut tut.

Seems like a fairly light session for you, are you carrying an injury ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol I was a bit against time today and feeling a bit drained so i kept the work load quite low


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's workout - Back & biceps -
> 
> Foam roller
> 
> ...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Lol I was a bit against time today and feeling a bit drained so i kept the work load quite low


***


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's workout - Chest & Tri's

Foam roller

Warm up

Pec dec -

50/20

70/15

90/8

45/15

Flat bench -

20/15

60/8 x 8

Incline dumbell -

22/10

26/8 x 8

Dumbell pullover -

32/12 x 3

Superset with

Dumbell flies -

14/12

16/12 x 2

Machine press -

50/10

80/0 70/5 60/4 40/4 20/5

Dips -

b/w failure x 3

Cable pushdown V grip-

31/12

41/8 > 38/4

36/12

Superset with

Cable pulldowns -

3/12 x 3


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's more like it, good session.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training -

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups wide -

explosive b/w 10

negatives b/w 10

Clean & press -

20/10

50/5 x 2

60/3

70/1

72.5/1 (PB) Want to try and get bodyweight (75) by end of month!

Barbell shrugs -

70/10

110/10

140/10 x 2

110/10

70/15 failure

Concentration curl -

16/10 x 2

Superset with

Kickbacks -

8/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

A few progress pics


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's session - back & biceps

Foam roller

Warm up

Deadlift -

20/12

60/10

100/8

130/6 x 3

Barbell rows -

60/10

80/6 x 4

Lat pulldown -

47/12

61/6

68/6

74/6

82/6

Superset with

Straight arm pulldowns -

21/12 x 5

Lat pulldown (hammer strength) -

60/12

80/10

100/8

120/6 100/4 80/4 60/7

Bicep tri-set -

Incline curls -

16/8 x 3

Straight bar curl -

22.5/10 x 3

Reverse curl -

15/12 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoulders & traps -

Foam

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/12

40/8

55/5 x 4

55/4

Seated dumbell press -

18/12

26/6

30/5 x 4

Seated lat raise -

12/12 x 3

Superset with

Barbell front raise -

20/12 x 3

Machine press -

40/10

60/10

80/7 60/5 40/9

Traps tri-set -

Barbell shrug -

90/10 x 3

Upright row -

30/12 x 3

Plate shrugs -

25/15 x 3


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Gayest profile picture ever!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> A few progress pics
> 
> View attachment 125191
> View attachment 125192
> ...


Looking leaner! What's the goal at the moment?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha cheers mate, i'm still trying to lean out slowly to try and keep as much muscle mass and strength as possible, using a 40/40/20 split


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking very good in the pictures, lean and muscular :thumb:

What ever your doing its working well.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Looking very good in the pictures, lean and muscular :thumb:
> 
> What ever your doing its working well.


Thanks mate


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam

Leg curl -

30/20

40/15

50/10

25/25

Leg extension -

60/20

70/15

80/10

40/16

Back squat -

20/8

60/8

100/5 x 2

105/5 x 2

110/5

Front squat -

60/5

65/5

70/5

75/5

80/5

Dumbell Romanian deadlift -

20/12

34/10

40/10 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

80/10

100/10

120/8

Finished off there, wanted to smash calves but ran out of time so will finish them when i'm at work later!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr consistent! 

Kudos for hammering 80kg fronties after 3digit backs.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeah today the back squat felt heavy but the front felt fairly easy i think i could of gone even higher but didnt want to push it!

Did 5 sets of 15 calf raises at work today on 60kg


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Mr consistent!
> 
> Kudos for hammering 80kg fronties after 3digit backs.


 One of the perks


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest & Tri's

Warm up

Pec dec -

50/20

70/15

90/10

Flat barbell bench -

20/12

60/8

70/5 x 2

75/5 x 3

Incline dumbell press -

16/12

24/5

28/5

32/5 x 2

34/5

Dumbell pullover -

30/12 x 3

Superset with

Dumbell flies -

16/12 x 3

Incline machine press -

30/12

50/10

70/7 60/3 50/4

Tricep pushdown (V shape) -

28/12

36/10 x 2

Superset with

Overhead extension -

15/10 x 3

Bench dips -

1 set failure


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Only a quick session today, not been feeling great today and had to really push myself just to go to the gym today which his very strange for me!

Foam roller

Clean & press -

20/6

40/6

60/6 x 2

65/3 x 2

70/1

70/0

70/1

72.5/0

Bar shrugs -

20/10

60/10

100/10

140/10

100/10

60/10

Really couldn't get into it tonight, didn't feel as strong or fluid as i normally do, will have to just smash it next week!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright mate, dunno if your ill or anything but if you come back then we are doing a recomp challenge thread if you wanna be part of it?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a shocking past few days at the gym, i put it down to stress, lack and sleep and motivation. I'm training shoulders today which is my favourite to train and i'm determined to smash it and get back on track!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Shoulders & traps -

Foam

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/12

30/12

45/8 x 8

Seated dumbell press -

18/12

24/8 x 8 (too easy now  )

Seated lat raise -

12/12 x 3

Superset with

Barbell front raise -

25/12 x 3

machine press (plates) -

30/12

50/10

70/8

90/5 70/4 50/4

Upright row -

30/10 x 2

Plate shrugs -

20/12 x 2

Ran out of time to do a good traps workout but atleast i got a bit in, and with doing bar shrugs on sundays as well now they are getting hit twice.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

30/20

40/15

50/10

25/25

Leg ext -

60/20

70/15

80/10

40/16

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

85/8 x 6

90/8 x 2

Front squat -

60/8 x 8

70/8

Dumbell romanian deadlift -

30/12

40/10 - stopped here as lower back was giving me some grief

Hypers -

b/w/12

Single leg press -

70/12

90/10

120/6

Will finish off my calves at work later and add some core work in.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest & tri's

Foam roller

Warm up

Pec dec -

50/20

70/15

90/10 45/13

Flat barbell bench -

20/15

50/10

62.5/8 x 8

Incline dumbell press -

20/12

28/8 x 8

26/8 x 2

Dumbell pullover -

30/12 x 3

Superset with

Dumbell flies -

16/12 x 3

Machine press -

40/12

60/10

80/8 70/3 60/3

Cable pushdown (V grip) -

36/10 x 3

Superset with

Cable pushdown (rope) -

16/12 x 3

Machine dips -

60/12

100/10

140/0 (wasn't heavy enough to get the bigger down!!

130/5 110/5


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training -

Foam roller

Clean & press -

20/8

40/6 x 2

60/4 x 2

65/3

70/2

75/0

75/1 (PB)

Pull ups (wide) -

b/w 8 x 3

Dips -

b/w failure

+16/failure

Barbell shrugs -

20/10

60/10

100/10

140/10

60/failure

Great workout tonight really enjoyed it, clean & press felt good all the way through and i eventually got the 75 up with ease!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - back & biceps

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups (neutral) -

b/w 8 x 2

Deadlift -

20/10

60/8

100/8

130/6 x 4

Barbell row -

20/10

60/10

80/8 x 8

Lat pulldown (wide) -

40/12

75/10

82/8

77.5/10

Superset with

Straight arm pulldowns -

19/12 x 3

Lat pulldown (narrow) -

40/12

75/8 68/3 61/3 40/4

Tri-set -

Incline dumbell curl -

16/8 x 2

Barbell curl -

22.5/10 x 2

Reverse curl -

15/12 x 2

Wanted to do 3 sets but it think my arms would have actually fallen off so decided against it lol, finished with a drop set on the resistance bands preacher machine.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's training - Chest & tri's
> 
> Foam roller
> 
> ...


I've asked this before but you didn't answer, for your bech for example you put 62.5/8x8 does this mean 8 sets of 8 reps?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Today's training -
> 
> Foam roller
> 
> ...


Nice PB! Any leg drive or strict?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah 8 sets of 8 reps mate, a right bugger!!

Cheers buddy, no its with leg drive on a clean & press, i do a strict no leg press on shoulders day (tonight!)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Si Train said:


> Yeah 8 sets of 8 reps mate, a right bugger!!
> 
> Cheers buddy, no its with leg drive on a clean & press, i do a strict no leg press on shoulders day (tonight!)


You liking the high volume of those sets? Reckon you could lower the volume and up the weight a little for some good gains!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah, i tned to respond quyite well to high volume but it gets some getting used to as i'm always itching to higher the weights lol. I think now i'm going to start with a 4 x 6 reps and then do a 8 x 8 to aid the strength gains a bit.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - Shoulders and traps -

Foam roller

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/12

40/8

55/6 x 4

Seated dumbell press -

10/12

20/10

24/8 x 7

26/8 (had to wait until these were free)

Seated lat raise -

10/12 x 3

Superset with

Barbell front raise -

25/12 x 3

Hammer strength shoulder press -

50/12

70/10

100/10 80/5 60/5 40/3

Upright row -

30/10 x 2

Plate shrugs -

25/10 20/12 15/15 x 3


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate but I'm sticking to the less volume more weight comment!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Will no doubt change back to less volume eventually but this is working quite well at the moment.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs

Foam roller

Leg curl -

30/20

40/15

50/10

25/15

Leg ext -

60/20

70/15

80/10

40/15

Back squat -

20/10 x 2

60/10

90/8

110/6 x 4

Front squat -

60/8 x 3

65/8 x 3

70/8 x 2

Romanian deadlift -

20/10

70/10 x 2

Single leg press -

70/12

100/10

120/10

Calf raise -

70/15

150/12

200/10

Finished off with a little abs work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm up to date mate.... Cracking on very nicely!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest & tri's

Foam roller

Warm up

Pec dec -

50/20

70/15

90/10

Flat dumbell bench -

20/12

30/10

36/6 x 4

Incline barbell bench -

20/12

50/8 x 4

55/8 x 4

Dumbell pullover -

32/12 x 3

Superset with

Dumbell flies -

16/12 x 3

Machine incline press -

40/12

60/10

80/4 60/3 40/4

Tricep pushdown (V shape) -

36/10 x 2

Superset with

Overhead ext -

16/10 x 2

Machine dips -

70/12

100/failure


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training -

Foam roller

Warm up

Clean & press -

20/10

40/8

50/6

60/4

70/1

75/1 x 3

Pull ups -

b/w 10 x 2

+5/8/6

Dips -

b/w 15 x 2

Superset with

Jump press ups - b/w 10 x 2

Barbell shrugs -

20/10

60/10

100/10

140/10 100/12 60/12

Box jumps -

8 box height/6

13 box height/6 x 2

Good workout today, really needed it. Feeling very stressed and de-motivated recently, i've got a lot going on in my personal life at the moment which is starting to take its toll on me. The one thing that seems to be going ok for me is my training which is like an escape for me at the moment so when i get to the gym i can get away from all the stresses for about a hour which doesn't sound a lot but is very important to me right about now.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

On if you need to get stuff off chest mate I'm not always on but will get back ASAP. I'm guessing its pt side that's stressing you, don't worry things take a while when your starting out!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mike, it's that plus other things to, everything is happening at once.

Yesterday's session -

Back & Biceps -

Foam

Warm up

Hypers -

b/w 12

Rack pulls -

20/10

60/10

100/8

140/6 x 4

Barbell rows -

60/10

80/8 x 4 (going to change this to T-Bar rows next week)

Lat pulldown (underhand grip) -

70/10 x 3

Superset with

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12 x 3

E-Z preacher curls -

+10/12

+20/12

Finished there due to lack of energy


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Shoulders & traps -

Foam roller

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press (no leg drive) -

20/12

40/10

55/6 x 4

Seated dumbell press -

18/10

26/8 x 7

30/6 (28's were being used)

Seated lat raise -

10/12 x 3

Superset with

Barbell front raise -

25/12 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

20/12

40/10

60/8

80/13 60/6 40/5 20/5 (should of gone heavier)

Upright row -

30/10

Plate shrugs - 20/12 15/15 x 2

Was training with my training partner tonight which was great, been training alone for the passed month or so, but that maybe changing soon


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest

Foam roller

Warm up

Pec dec -

20/20

30/15

40/10

Flat dumbell press -

20/10 x 2

28/8

36/8

38/6 x 2

40/5 (PB)

Incline barbell press -

20/12

50/10

60/8 x 6

55/8 x 2

Superset with

Press ups (hands on bench & feet on bench) b/w 10 x 8

Dumbell pullover -

32/10 x 2

Superset with

Flies -

16/10 x 2

Machine press (plates) -

30/12

60/10

90/11 60/6 30/7


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Chest for me tomorrow!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs in a broken air con gym... not the best workout!

Foam roller

Leg curl -

35/20

45/15

Leg ext -

60/20

70/15

80/10

Back squat -

20/12

60/10

90/8

110/6 x 2

115/6 x 2

Front squat -

60/8 x 2

70/8 x 2

Calf raises (leg press) -

100/20

150/20

200/15 x 2

250/12 x 2

Dumbell Romanian deadlift -

32/10 x 2

Was beginning to melt so ended the workout there, not the best but at least something.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs on a hot sticky day is never fun, mind you there never fun on any day.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back training today after having yesterday off, i've got a few little niggles playing up recently and it's my knees turn today which has made my calf tense up something rotten, still got to the gym as it was shoulder day!

Today's training -

Foam (extensive and bloody painful!)

Military press -

20/12

40/10

50/8

57.5/6 x 4

Dumbell press -

18/12

22/10

24/8 x 4

26/8 x 2

28/8

^heavier dumbells were being used to had to use to lower ones

Seated lat raise-

10/12 x 3

Superset with

Barbell front raise -

25/12 x 3

Upright row -

30/8 x 2 Superset with

Shrugs -

25/10 20/12 x 2

Machine press (plates) -

20/12 40/10 60/8 80/8 60/5 40/5 20/5 Absolute killer!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The pre-exhausted machine press must have been real fun. I've used pre-exhaustion in the past and its a really good tool but I couldn't do it all the time. Shoulders for me tomorrow so a nice motivation.

How's the recomp going ? Have you changed your diet ?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

It's going ok thanks i've been on a mini bulk for the last 4 weeks so i've put on about 5kg


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

5kg in 4 weeks, thats some bulk.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Slight scare today, been having knee/calf pain in my leg since Tuesday so went to the doctors today to make sure it wasn't anything serious. Eventually got sent to hospital to make sure that it wasn't a blood clot. Long story short is isn't and is in fact something called Bakers Cyst that decided to 'pop' in my leg causing excessive bruising and swelling! No legs training for a few weeks! could of been a lot worse though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Close shave matey... Had me worried when I saw the pic.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm just relieved it's nothing too serious, my right leg has suddenly turned into a cankle!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> I'm just relieved it's nothing too serious, my right leg has suddenly turned into a cankle!


Least it explains the 5kg gains


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Where's the pic of this freaky leg elephant man?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Eurgh you freaky Cnut!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks painful, whats the recovery process. Can you walk on it or are you bed resting.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Its a bit sore but i've been through worse so just gonna carry on as usual, even just got back from the gym!

Today's workout - Chest & arms

Warm up

Flat dumbell press -

20/12

30/10

36/8

40/6 x 3

Incline barbell press -

20/12

50/10 x 2

55/8

60/8

65/11 60/4 50/5

Dumbell pullovers -

22/12 x 3

Cable flies

2 x 12

Bench dips -

b/w 12

+20/10 x 2

Straight bar curl -

25/10 x 3

Overhead tricep ext -

20/10 x 2

26/10

E-Z preacher -

+10/10

+20/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

A few progress pics at 80.5 Kg


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Defo improvements!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Still been training over the passed couple of days but nothing much as my leg has been giving me a bit of grief, much better session today though

Shoulders & traps -

Foam roller

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/10 x 2

40/10

50/8

57.5/6 x 3

60/4

Seated dumbell press -

20/10

26/8 x 5

28/8 x 3

Seated lat raise -

10/12 x 3

Superset with

Barbell front raise -

25/10 x 3

Straight arm lat raise -

5/10 x 3

Superset with

Upright row -

30/8 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

20/10 40/10 60/10 80/6 60/4 40/3 20/4

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

100/12 x 3

100/failure


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's session - Chest & arms

Warm up

Flat dumbell bench -

18/12

36/10

40/6 x 3

42/5 (PB)

Incline dumbell bench -

26/6

32/6 x 3

Decline barbell -

20/15

60/10

80/8

90/6

Incline barbell bench -

45/20 x 2

45/15

Flat barbell -

50/20

45/20

40/20

Finished off with a good arms blast super-setting biceps with triceps


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I see a little glimpse of some abs coming through. Nice progress.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I see a little glimpse of some abs coming through. Nice progress.


Under certain lighting conditions!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterdays session -

Foam roller

Warm up

Military press -

20/15

40/10

50/8

55/6

60/5

65/2

Pull ups -

wide - b/w 10 x 2

narrow - b/w 10 x 2

Barbell shrugs -

20/10

70/10

100/10

130/8

100/8

70/10

Dips -

b/w 15 x 2

superset with

Jump press up

b/w 10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back & biceps

Foam roller

Warm up

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/10

100/8

120/6 x 2

130/6

140/6

150/4

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

80/10

110/8 X 2

Machine row (plates) -

25/12

50/10

65/8 x 2

Lat pulldown straight arm -

21/12

28/12

Lat pulldown (V shape grip) -

57/12

70/10

84/4 70/3 57/3

E-Z preacher (both grips) -

+20/8 x 2

+25/8 x 2

Concentration curl -

14/8 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - Shoulders & traps

Foamin'

Warm up

face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/12

40/10

50/8

57.5/6/5/5/4

Seated dumbell press -

18/12

26/8 x 8

Seated lat raises -

10/8 6/12 4/15 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

20/10 40/10 60/10 70/8 60/3 40/2 20/6

Rear delt flies -

8/8 x 2

Upright row -

30/8 x 8

Shrugs -

25/8 20/10 15/12

^ all x 2

Also had a job interview at my current gym today which i felt went very good, fingers crossed!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope the job offer works out well for you pal. Still putting in some good sessions, rack pull are looking strong.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate 

3 updates:

Friday - Chest & arms

Warm up

Foam

Dumbell flat -

30/10

40/6 x 3

42/5

Incline barbell -

20/12

50/8 x 4

55/8 x 4

Decline barbell -

20/12

60/8

70/8 x 2

80/8

Dumbell pullover -

28/10 x 3

Superset with

Dumbell flies -

14/8 x 3

Incline curls -

14/8 x 3

Superset with

Overhead tricep ext -

20/10 x 3

Bench dips -

+20/12 x 3

Superset with

Hammers -

10/8 x 3

Machine incline press -

20/10 40/10 60/5 40/4 20/6


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sunday -

Warm up

Clean & press -

20/10

40/8

50/6

60/4

65/3

70/2 x 2

Pull ups (wide slow negatives) -

b/w 10/8/8

Barbell shrugs -

20/10

60/10

100/10 x 2

Jump squats -

20/8

30/8 x 2

Dips -

b/w 15 x 2

Superset with

Jump press ups -

b/w 10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday - back -

Warm up -

Rack pulls -

20/10

60/10

100/10

140/6 x 3

160/6

170/3 (PB)

180/1 (PB) 

80/23

Lat pulldown (plates) -

40/12

80/10

120/6

110/8

40/15

T-bar -

40/10

50/10

60/10

Prone rows -

10/10 x 3

Superset with

Prone flies -

8/8 x 3

Straight arm pulldowns -

21/12 x 3

Quite happy with the 180!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Shoulders & traps -

Foam roller

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Military press -

20/12

40/10

50/8

60/6

55/6 x 2

Seated dumbell press -

20/10

26/8 x 6

28/8 x 2

Seated lat raises -

10/10 x 3

Superset with

Barbell front raise -

25/10 x 3

Machine press (plates) -

20/10 40/10 60/10 70/8 60/4 40/3 20/5

Shrugs ^used machine above

80/10 x 2

110/10 x 2


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice rack pull 180 PB mate!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest & arms

Foam roller

Warm up

Dumbell flat -

20/12

30/10

40/6 x 5

42/6

Incline dumbell -

22/10

26/10

30/6

32/6

34/6

Decline barbell -

70/8

80/6

90/6

70/12

Incline flies -

14/10 x 3

Dumbell pullovers -

22/12 x 2

Giant set -

Seated dumbell curls -

14/8

Overhead tricep ext -

22/10

Spider curls -

8/8

Kickbacks -

6/10

^all done x 2

Preacher hammers -

10/8 x 2

Bench dips -

+40/10/12

Finished off with a dirty drop set on chest and 15 mins cardio


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Catching up mate, some great workouts there, well done on the pb

Hope the interview went well


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

faultline said:


> Catching up mate, some great workouts there, well done on the pb
> 
> Hope the interview went well


Thanks for dropping in again, unfortunately i didn't end up getting the job so i will just have to look out for the next one!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry bout that mate!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Playing catch up mate...how was the leg session


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha i was like bambi mate, i took it really careful just to ease back into as it was a bit sore at the start

I have a few workouts to put up i've not been slacking lol will most likely put them up tomorrow!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not been on much recently to update been a bit busy with a few things so not got as much training done as i would ideally like but still enough to get by. Now i''m satisfied that my leg has fully recovered i'm gonna start my bulking season until early new year but with added cardio to enable to eat a bit more! Will write out my new plan and put it up!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

New split -

Monday - Shoulders & Traps

Tuesday - Back & Biceps + Night cardio

Wednesday - Morning cardio

Thursday - Legs & Shoulders (High Volume)

Friday - Chest & Triceps + Swimming

Saturday - Off (Cheat day)

Sunday - Legs & Arms


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Liking the twice a week leg sessions!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I want to add a bit of size so i want the volume for that, and the other day to maintain strength and hopefully hit some new pb's!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Back on it, first day of new split;

Shoulders & traps

Foam

Warm up

Dumbell press -

18/12

26/10

30/6 x 3

32/6

Arnie press -

12/10

16/10 x 3 Forgot how much these get you!

Military press -

20/10

40/8

42.5/7/6

Single arm lat raise -

14/10 x 3

Seated lat raise drop -

12/10 10/6 8/6 6/6

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

80/10 x 5

Upright row -

30/10 x 3

Finished off with some ab work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back & biceps

Foam

Rack pulls -

20/10

60/10

100/8

140/6 x 3

T-Bars -

20/10

40/10

60/8 x 2

70/8 x 2

Pull ups -

b/w failure x 3

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/10

80/10 x 3

Seated row -

20/10

40/10

60/5 45/5 30/6

E-Z preacher -

+20/10 x 3

Barbell spider curls -

15/8 x 2

Reverse curls -

15/8 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheeky 2 mile fasted jog this morning


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Legs & shoulders -

Foam

Warm up

Leg ext -

40/15 x 5

Front squat -

20/10

50/10 x 5

Leg press -

100/12

200/10

250/10 x 3

Calf raise -

150/20 x 5

Machine shoulder press -

40/12

70/12 x 3

Dumbell front raise -

12/12 x 3

Superset with

Rear flies -

8/12 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Chest & tri's

Warm up

Incline dumbells -

18/12

26/10

34/8 x 4

Flat dumbell press -

34/6

40/3 36/3

36/6 x 2

Decline barbell -

20/10

60/10

70/10 x 2

Incline flies -

16/8 12/10 8/12 x 2

Machine press -

30/10 60/10 90/6 60/6 30/5

Skulls (E-Z) -

+15/10 x 3

Overhead ext -

24/10 x 3

Dips -

b/w 10 x 2

Finished off with a few lengths swimming


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs & arms

Foamin'

Leg curl -

25/15 x 3

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

90/8

110/6 x 3

Sumo's

20/10

50/10

80/10 x 2

Single leg press -

60/12

100/12 x 2

Calf raise -

100/15

150/15 x 2

Leg ext -

Double drop set

CGBP (Smith) -

Bar/12

+40/10 x 3

Straight bar curl -

20/10 x 3

V-Shape push down -

30/10 x 2

Superset with

Cable rope hammers -

15/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Shoulders & traps

Foam

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Dumbell press -

18/12

24/10

30/6 x 3

32/6

Arnie press -

16/10 x 3

Military press -

20/10

40/8 x 2

45/8

Single arm lat raise -

14/10 x 3

Seated lat raise -

12/8 8/10 4/12 x 2

Upright row -

30/10 x 3

Shrugs -

25/10 x 4

Nice and simple today felt good and gym weas quiet. No spotter so was happy with getting the 32's up un-assisted. Finished off the session with a little ab work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Back & biceps

Foam roller

Warm up

Pull ups wide -

b/w failure x 2

Rack pulls -

20/12

60/10

100/10

150/6 x 4

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/12

90/10 x 3

T-Bar -

45/12

65/10 x 2

75/7

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12

28/12 x 2

Seated row -

25/12

40/10

60/6 45/6 35/6

E-Z preacher -

+10/12

+20/10

+25/10 x 2

Barbell spider curl -

20/8 x 3

Super-setted with

Reverse curls -

15/8 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training - Legs & shoulders

Foam

Leg ext -

40/15 x 5

Front squat -

30/12

60/10 x 4

Dumbell split squat -

6/10

10/10 x 2

Leg press -

100/10

150/10

250/10/7

Calf raise -

200/15 x 3

Machine shoulder press -

40/10

70/10

100/10

100/8 70/5 40/6

Had to finish there as was a little pushed for time all workout, would have liked to get some more volume in but did what i could.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Chest & tri's today -

Foam

Pec dec -

25/15 x 3

Incline barbell -

20/15

50/10

70/8 x 3

50/15

Flat dumbell -

18/12

34/8

40/5

36/6 x 3

Decline barbell -

20/12

60/10 x 3

Cable flies -

5/10

7.5/10

10/10 x 3

Incline machine press -

30/17 (failure)

Overhead ext -

20/10

24/10 x 2

Skulls (E-Z) -

+20/10 x 2

Rope pulldowns -

20/10 15/7 10/5


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Tonight's training - Legs & arms

Foamin'

Leg curl -

25/15

35/15

40/15

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

90/8

110/6 x 3

115/6

Sumo's

20/10

60/10

80/10 x 2

Single leg press -

60/10

90/10

120/10

Calf raise -

200/15 x 2

200/18 180/7 160/6

Leg ext -

40/10

60/10

80/13 (failure)

Dips -

b/w/26 (failure)

CGBP (Smith) -

Bar/12

+50/10 x 3

+60/8

Hammer preachers -

8/10

12/8 x 2

Single arm ext -

2.5/10

5/10


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - Shoulders & traps

Foam

Warm up

Face pulls -

15/12

20/12

25/12

Dumbell press -

18/12

24/10

32/6 x 3

34/6 (PB)

Arnie press -

16/10 x 3

Military press -

20/10

35/8

40/8 x 2

Single arm lat raise -

14/10 x 3

Seated lat raise (straight arm) -

7/20 5/11 4/8 2/8

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

100/10 x 5


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's session - Back & bi's

Foam

Pull ups wide -

b/w/8 x 2

Rack pulls -

20/10

70/10

100/8

140/6 x 2

150/6

T-bars -

25/10

50/10

65/10 x 2

Straight arm pulldowns -

21/12

28/12 x 2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/10

90/8

100/8

110/8

Dumbell rows -

20/10

24/10

28/10

E-Z preacher -

+15/10

+20/10

+25/10 x 2

Hammers -

8/10 x 2

Incline curls -

14/8 x 2

Supersetted with

Barbell spider curls -

20/8 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Felt like i needed a bit of a rest from the gym so i took a week off from diet and training and have come back feeling refreshed and ready to smash the gym again 

Today's training - Back & biceps -

Foam

Warm up

Pull ups -

b/w failure x 2

Rack pulls -

20/8

60/8

100/8

130/6 x 2

140/6

150/2

Lat pulldown (plates) -

50/10

90/10 x 2

100/8

T-bar -

20/10

40/10

60/10

70/8

Straight arm pulldown -

21/12 x 2

28/12

Incline curls -

14/8 x 2

16/8

Hammers -

8/8 x 3

Didn't want to push myself too hard today as just easing back into it, got a good pump though and good to be back in the gym!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to get a break and listen to your body mate! Come back stronger!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sunday's legs & arms

Foam

Warm up

Leg curl -

40/15 x 2

Back squat -

20/10

60/10

100/6 x 3

110/6

Front squat -

55/10

60/8 x 2

70/8

Calf raises -

150/15 x 3

Single leg press -

60/10

100/10 x 2

Leg ext -

40/15

80/11 70/5 60/4

Skulls (e-z) -

+15/12 x 3

Preachers (e-z) -

+15/12 x 3

Overhead ext -

20/12 x 3

Straight bar cable curl -

15/12 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's shoulders -

Behind neck press (smith) -

+20/10

+30/10

+40/10

Dumbell press -

20/10

24/10

30/6 x 3

32/6

Arnie press -

14/10 x 3

Single arm lat raise -

12/10

14/10 x 2

Shrugs (shoulder press machine) -

100/10 x 3

Supersetted with

Upright row -

30/10 x 3


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not been recording things on here for a while, lost my motivation for gym recently due to illness injury and other things but back on it now and trying a new 12 week program from Lee Labrada. Kind of a push/pull/legs workout but a high rep range and a failure set each exercise. with the dreaded c-word 4 times a week too, trying to get ripped for January! 

Pull was like this -

Foam

Warm up

Double dumbell row -

20/12 x 2

20/14*

Underhand pull ups -

12/12/7

Alternate dumbell curl -

12/12 x 2

12/16*

Barbell curl -

20/12 x 2

20/16*

Finished with half hour x trainer intervals.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Push -

Foam

Warm up

Barbell bench -

60/12 x 2

60/13*

Incline dumbell flies -

14/12 x 2

14/18*

Dumbell press -

22/12 x 2

22/10*

Standing lat raise -

8/12 x 2

8/18*

Dumbell skulls -

8/12 x 2

8/17*

Bench dips -

12/12/26 (will add weight)


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday was 30 mins x trainer intervals and stretching


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's Legs & abs -

Foam

Squat -

20/12

80/12 x 2

80/14*

Dumbell lunges -

12/12 x 2

12/8*

Romanian deadlift -

50/12 x 2

50/14*

Leg curl -

25/12

35/12

35/17*

Calf raise -

150/12 x 5

150/20*

Crunches -

12 x 2

32*

Leg raises -

12 x 2

20*


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday's training -

Foam

Underhand pull ups -

12/10/8

Bent over dumbell row -

20/12 x 2

20/16*

Hyper extension -

12 x 2

16

Concentration curl -

14/12 x 2

14/14*

E-Z preachers -

+20/12 x 2

+20/14

Finished off with 25 mins interval x trainer


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's training - push

Foam

Warm up

Incline barbell bench -

50/12 x 2

50/18*

Pec dec -

40/12 x 2

40/14*

Standing lat raises -

10/12 x 2

10/18*

Dumbell press -

20/12 x 2

20/16*

Rope pulldowns (very strict form) -

12.5/12 x 2

12,5/14*

E-Z skulls -

+15/12 x 2

+15/15*


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work mate ..... How's the business side of things?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate! It could be better, however i've been offered a pt role at my local gym, but still deciding on whether to take it or not


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Why not take it?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Its £400 upfront fee, £410 monthly rent with possib;e extras to try and make extra money so i'm still weighing it up


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Could you not start with a normal instructors job for steady wage, look at doing pt stuff in your own time to build up a client base. You should look into the stuff people are doing outside as well boot camps in parks etc there's no rent then!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quite a wedge mate .....

You not got an option for flying solo?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not been on here for a while! How's everyone doing?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still plodding along.

Where have you been for the past quarter of a year. Are you still training ? I assume you are.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey mate, yeah ive been training loads still smashing it and hitting pb's.

I'm working in a new gym as a pt so i've been mega busy with work and getting new things done


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good news on the job pal. If I was going to do any other job I think a PT would be at the top of my list. It must be nice doing something you love for a living, don't get me wrong I enjoy my job but BBing is a passion.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Quick workout update;

Chest and tri's

Warm up

Flat bar bench -

20/10 x 2

60/10

80/5

85/5

90/5

100/5 x 2

Incline dumbell press -

24/10 x 10

Seated pec dec -

39/10

54/10

69/10

83/8 x 2

Machine press -

39/12

45/10

51/8

57/6

63/4 57/4 51/4

Machine dips -

91/0

84/7 77/6 71/5 66/4

Cable pushdown -

26/10 x 2

Superset with

Diamond press up/10


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheeky back pic


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good strong workout. Bench is looking good.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, felt very good today!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> View attachment 146024
> 
> 
> Cheeky back pic


Very impressive back development. Are you still all natural ? I know you mentioned last year you were thinking about trying some form of AAS. Did you take the plunge. If you didn't it makes the back progress even more impressive.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

No i'm still natural mate, apart from the odd bit of creatine


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Si Train said:


> No i'm still natural mate, apart from the odd bit of creatine


Good work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not a massively impressive workout today as its cheat day and i never seem to have as much energy as a normal day, nevertheless;

Warm up

Deads -

20/10 x 2

60/10

100/5

130/5 x 2

140/5

145/2

Wanted the 150 again, but there's always next week!

Seated cable row (narrow grip)

45/10 x 10

Lat pulldown -

32/10

59/8 x 2

Straight arm pulldown -

18/12 x 3

Dumbell row -

24/10

30/10

36/10

Alternate dumbell curl -

14/8

18/8/6

Rope cable hammers -

14/10

21/10

28/10

35/8

Machine preacher -

23/10

37/10

45/8 37/3

Was absolutely done!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice back workout. I've been doing straight arm pull downs recently but I find that my triceps just start to burn after a few reps and I feel nothing in my lats. I might just give up on them.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I get that a little, you just have to really focus on the lats to ensure you're squeezing the hell out of them each rep. It helps me if i imagine that i'm trying to bend the bar in half each rep


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Went beast mode today!

Legs session -

Leg Ext -

18/10

32/10

46/10

60/10

74/10

98/8

Squat -

20/10

60/10

80/8

100/5

120/5

130/5 x 2

140/1 (PB)

145/1 (PB)

Leg press (3 secs down, 1 up)

50/10

175/10 x 10

Dumbell Romanians

20/10

24/10 x 2

Calf press -

140/12 x 5 (stack)

140/12 120/6 95/5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

2 pb's in one session :thumb: nice going.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Felt good so i went for it, was tempted to do the 150 but was pretty tired by then


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Today's legs -

Leg ext -

25/10

39/10

53/10

67/10

73/10

87/8 67/5 39/6

Back squat -

20/10

70/10

110/5

130/5 x 2

140/1

150/1 (PB)

70/10 x 2 (constant tension)

70/10 (pause)

Leg press -

80/10

175/10 x 8 (stack narrow stance)

Calf raise -

75/12

140/12 x 7

140/12 126/5 112/4

Cable crunches -

36/12 x 3

Superset

Side bends -

20/12 x 3


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Squats are going up weekly, good work.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers man, can't get enough of them recently!

Chest today;

Flat bench -

20/10

60/10

80/8

90/5

100/2

90/5

95/5

Incline dumbells -

16/10

26/10

30/8

34/6

28/8

24/10

20/10

Pec dec -

41/10

56/10

70/10

84/10

100/8

Incline flies -

16/12

20/12 x 2

machine press -

25/7 x 7 (FS7)

Machine dips -

worked up to stack and did treble drop set


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoulders on sunday -

Machine press -

18/10

24/10

30/10

36/10

42/10

Dumbell press -

16/10

24/10

30/5 x 2

32/5

OHP -

20/10

30/10

40/8 x 4

45/8

50/8 x 2

Seated lat raise -

10/8 8/10 6/12 x 3

Barbell front raise (rest pause slow negative)

20/12 x 3

Finished off with some plate and barbel shrugs


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Arm day yesterday -

Dips -

b/w 15 x 3

E-Z skulls -

+10/10 x 2

+15/10 x 2

+20/10 x 2

V-bar pushdowns -

18/10

24/10

30/10

36/8 30/4 24/4 18/5

Close grip bench (smith) -

+40/10 x 2

+60/6

+40/8

Barbell curl -

20/10 17.5/10 15/10 12.5/10 10/10 x 3 (KILLER!)

Hammers -

8/10 x 2

10/10 8/8 6/8

Spider curls -

6/10

superset with

bar spiders -

15/10 x 2

Finished by stacking dips machine and quad drop set


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Having a nose round, all looking good mate, weights have gone up!

How's your pt business going?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate! how are you?

Its going well thanks, slowed down slightly in terms of new clients but my current ones are all doing very well and seeing good results!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah not bad mate, need to get back into training properly again.

Doing a lot of cardio lately as I'm training for the 3 peaks.

Glad your doing well with your PTing keep at it mate, build an empire


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoulders sunday -

Machine press -

18/10

27/10

36/10

45/10

Dumbell press -

16/10

24/10

30/5

32/5 x 2

34/5

Military press -

20/12

30/10

40/8

50/6

60/2 (was fried!)

40/8

20/20

Lat raise -

14/10

16/10 x 2

Front raise dumbell -

10/10 x 3

Rear delt flies -

52/12 x 3

Drop set

Shrugs -

32/10 26/10 20/10 x 2

Upright row -

30/10 x 2


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Arms yesterday -

Skulls (E-Z) -

+10/10 x 2

+20/10 x 2

+30/10 x 2

Dips -

b/w x 12

+10/10

+20/10 x 2

Rope pulldowns -

27/10 x 2

Machine dips -

Stack/12 x 2

Standing alt curls -

16/8

18/8

Hammers -

10/10 8/10 6/10 x 2

Preacher -

drop set


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Legs -

Leg ext -

28/10

42/10

56/10

70/10

Squats (beast mode) -

20/10

60/10

100/8

120/5

140/5 x 2

150/2

155/1

160/1

165/1 (PB!)

140/5

100/8

60/10

Walking lunges barbell -

20/10

40/10 x 2

Leg press -

75/10

175 (stack)/10 x 5

Calf press -

150/10 x 5

Drop

Finished off with some abs work


----------

